# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Панчаратра-прадипа на русском языке

## Aniruddha das

В электронном виде здесь 

http://www.krishna.com.ua/download/B...traPradipa.pdf

----------


## Aniruddha das

Введение 
Зачем совершать поклонение Божеству? 
Шрила Рупа Госвами перечислил 64 вида деятельности, посредством которых преданный на начальном этапе преданного служения (ваидхи-садхана-бхакти) мо¬жет занять все свои чувства в служении Господу. Среди них он отметил пять важ¬нейших: 
122 - 89 (18 21 ) 23 
1. Слушание "Шримад-Бхагаватам". 
2. Общение с продвинутыми преданными. 
3. Проживание в святом месте, таком как Матхура. 
4. Воспевание святого имени Господа. 
5. Служение с великой верой Божественной форме Господа. 

Практика этих принципов обеспечит быстрое продвижение в преданном служении, кульминацией которого будет чистая любовь к Кришне. 
“Могущество этих пяти принципов удивительно и трудно постижимо. Даже без веры в них, тот, кто безгрешен, может познать дремлющую любовь к Кришне, просто слегка соприкоснувшись с ними.” (Чайтанья-чаритамрита”, Мадхья-лила 22. 133, ссылка на “Бхакти-расамрита-синдху). 
По меньшей мере, 35 из оставшихся 59 видов прямо относятся к поклонению Госпо-ду в Его Божественной форме (арча-виграха).Поэтому последний из пяти видов (поклонение Божеству) наиболее значителен, так как он охватывает широкий спектр повседневной деятельности преданных. В действительности, этот простой вид - ар¬чана, охватывает 64 вида деятельности, а они в свою очередь, пересекаются в 64 ангах (категориях) преданного служения. 

Господь присутствует в своей Божественной форме 

Шрила Рупа Госвами особенно предписывает преданным поклоняться Божеству с “полной верой”: 

шраддха вишесатах притих шри-муртер ангхри-севане 

“Каждый должен иметь полную веру в поклонение лотосным стопам Божества.” [Ч.-ч.,Мадхья 22.130, комментарий из "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху). 
Эта вера и любовь зависят от правильного понимания подлинности Божества: 

пратима туми, - саксат враджендра-нандана 
“Мой дорогой Господь, ты не статуя; Ты безусловно сын Нанды Махараджи" (“Ч.-ч.”,Мадхья 5.96). 
По Своей беспричинной милости Господь проявляет Себя в форме арча-виграхи, чтобы обусловленные души могли видеть Его и поклоняться Ему. Поклоняясь арча-виграхе, обусловленные души могут вовлечь все свои чувства в преданное служение. С энтузиазмом совершая садхану-бхакти и соблюдая все предписания арчаны, преданные развивают понимание, что Кришна присутствует в Своей форме Божества. Как говорит Шрила Прабхупада в “Шримад-Бхагаватам” 4.12.17: 
“Поклонение арча-виграхе - это не поклонение идолу. Арча-виграхой является инкарнация Господа в форме, приемлемой для преданного. Поэтому преданные занимаются в храме служением Господу как арча-виграхе, форме, сделанной из стхулы (материальных) элементов, таких как камень, металл, дерево, драгоценности или краска. Все они называются стхула, или физические изображения. Поскольку преданные следуют регулирующим принципам поклонения, они понимают, что даже если Господь присутствует в Своей физической форме, Он не отличен от Своей изначальной, духовной формы. Поэтому преданный получает возможность достижения высшей цели в жизни, то есть полностью погружаясь в мысли о Кришне”. 
Определение и цель арчаны 

Регулируемое поклонение арча-виграхе является одним из девяти процессов преданного служения, описанных Прахладой Махараджем в “Шримад-Бхагаватам”. Рупа Госвами в “Бхакти-расамрита-синдху” (1.37.137) дает специальное определение арчаны: 
шуддхи-ньясади-пурванга-карма-нирваха-пурвакам 
арчанам арчанам тупачаранам сьян мантренопападанам 
“Арчана определяется, как предложение с мантрой атрибутов поклонения (упачар) после выполнения предварительной предписанной очищающей деятельности (пурванга-карма), такой как бхута-шуддхи и ньясас”. 
Следуя определению арчаны Шрилы Рупы Госвами, поклонение Божеству включает разнообразную деятельность, часть из которой может показаться довольно механистичной или даже “ритуальной”. Но тот, кто имеет ясное представление о цели поклонения Божеству, для того различные аспекты арчаны с разнообразными техническими правилами и предписаниями служат общей цели - удовлетворению Верховной Личности Бога. Если мы понимаем значение арчаны - внешнее формальное и регулируемое желание служения и уважения к Господу, - тогда мы сможем проводить процесс арчаны с полной верой, с энтузиазмом предпринимая описанные процедуры очищения, выполняя различные функции поклонения и жертвоприношения. Так мы достигнем цели поклонения - любви к Богу. 
Следуя по стопам Шрилы Рупы Госвами, Шрила Прабхупада в своих работах и личных наставлениях своим ученикам дает нам законченные разъяснения принципов арчаны. Он также приводит множество деталей поклонения Божеству, предназначенных, по его мнению, для преданных. Эти подробные разъяснения укрепят преданных на первичной стадии преданного служения, как описано в “Падма Пуране”: 
смартавьях сататам вишнур висмартавйо на джатучит сарве видху-нишедхах суир этайор эва кинкарах 
“Господа Вишну (Кришну) необходимо всегда помнить, не забывая ни на мгновение. Все правила и запреты, упомянутые в Шастрах, служат лишь этим двум принципам”. 
Панчаратрика-видхи и Бхагавата-видхи 
Господь Чайтанья учил, что первостепенное значение Божественной реализации в век Кали - слушание и воспевание святых имен Господа. Поэтому хари-нама-киртана является сущностью всех практик, с помощью которой человек сможет постоянно помнить о Кришне. Хотя преданный может прийти к совершенству, просто приняв защиту святого имени, авторитеты советуют нам вовлекаться в поклонение Божеству как дополнение садханы к киртану, ибо арчана помогает ослабить материальное загрязнение и тенденции самоудовлетворения. Она также приносит уравновешенность в наш материально-возбужденный ум, так как побуждает нас вовлекать все наши чувства в прямое служение Всепривлекающим формам Господа. 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Иногда преданные-неофиты думают, что могут продолжать процесс шравана-киртана без поклонения Божеству, но исполнение шравана-киртана предназначено для высокоразвитых преданных, подобных Харидасу Тхакуру, который был вовлечен в этот процесс без поклонения Божеству. Однако, никому не следует имитировать Харидаса Тхакура и отвергать поклонение Божеству под предлогом вовлечения в шравана-киртана. (Ч.-ч. Мадхья 19.152, коментарий) 
Поклонение Божеству должно идти параллельно со слушанием и воспеванием. Во всех мантрах есть специфические качества, из которых грихастхи могут извлечь пользу... Однако если человек воспевает Святое имя Господа, он получает результат многократного воспевания намаха (т.е. мантр Божества). Воспевая Святое имя Господа, каждый может подняться на платформу любви к Нему... Поэтому человек может спросить, зачем нужна инициация (посредством которой каждый получает мантры Божества). Ответ таков, что хотя воспевание Святого имени достаточно для прогресса в духовной жизни и достижения стандарта любви к Верховной Личности Бога, никто не может избежать осквернения из-за наличия материального тела. Следовательно, на арчана-видхи делается особый упор. Поэтому каждый может получить преимущество как процесса бхагаваты, так и процесса панчаратрики.” (Цитата из Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.5.28) 
Храмовое поклонение особенно выделяет аспект ваидхи-бхакти, включающий строгие предписания, служащие основой панчаратрика-видхи. Панчаратрика-видхи проводит параллель с бхагавата-видхой о главенстве проповеди славы Господа и воспевания Его Святого имени. Когда в преданном развивается естественная склонность к служению Господу и Святому имени, его понимание предписаний панчаратрика-видхи стает зрелым. И тогда, даже находясь на платформе рагануга-бхакти, он следует правилам панчаратрика-видхи в публичном храмовом поклонении, где Господу поклоняются как Верховной Божественной Личности. Шрила Прабхупада в выдержке из [Шримад-Бхагаватам] объясняет взаимоотношения между панчаратрика и бхагавата-видхи: 
Господу Нарайане поклоняются посредством панчаратрика-видхи, или регулирующих принципов, а Господу Кришне поклоняются посредством бхагавата-видхи... Никто не вправе поклоняться Господу в бхагавата-видхи, минуя предписания панчаратрика-видхи. Хотя можно сразу поклоняться виграхе Радха-Кришны, для неофитов приемлемо и поклонение Лакшми-Нарайане. Поклонение через панчаратрика-видхи называется видхи-марга, а поклонение через бхагавата-видхи - рага-марга... Если мы не сможем следовать регулирующим принципам платформы видхи-марга и будем пятнать наши глаза оскорблениями, то никакого прогресса не произойдет. (Шримад-Бхагаватам 4.24.45-46) 
Итак, с одной стороны, мы должны быть внимательны, чтобы не пренебрегать ар¬чаной в оправдание вовлечения только в шравана и киртана, и, с другой стороны, как напоминает Руна Госвами, шравана и киртана являются принципиальным средством для садханы. То есть человек должен прогрессировать в арчане и одновременно не пренебрегать регулирующей практикой воспевания Святого имени. Ни одна деталь или аспект бхакти не закончены без воспевания имени Господа так же, как ни одна часть тела не функционирует без присутствия души. Нама-киртана является самой жизнью всех видов преданного служения. По этой причине каждый, кто хочет по-клоняться Божеству, должен ежедневно воспевать определенное количество кругов по указанию своего духовного учителя. Тот, кто небрежен в своей садхане воспевания, будет небрежен и в поклонении Божеству. Как Шрила Прабхупада говорил на лекции: ????? 
“Если мы не заинтересованы в слушании и обсуждении, то все останется по-старому - простая формула, но это так, все остановится в принципе. Так же и жизнь этих величайших зданий шраванам киртанам - храмов - станет обреме¬нительной. Итак, если мы хотим обременительное будущее, то надо махнуть рукой на слушание и воспевание и спать спокойно! И время наступит: гала-граха. Не шри-виграха, но гала-граха. Шри-виграха означает поклонение Боже¬ству, поэтому если мы забросим шраванам-киртанам вишнох, то возникнет убеждение, что наш Гуру-Махарадж вешает бремя на шею: гала-граху. Это опасно. И мы должны быть наготове насчет шраванам-киртанам, иначе весь этот труд пойдет насмарку. Все это здание превратится лишь в место обитания голубей. Вот в чем опасность” (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады в Майапуре 10 ян¬варя 1974 г.). 
Так как цель этой книги - поклонение Божеству, то естественен, что в ней подчерки¬вается панчаратрика более, чем бхагавата-видхи. Но не следует ошибочно преуменьшать бхагавату-видхи которая, без сомнения, является сущностью учения Господа Чайтаньи. 

Квалификация для арчаны 

Панчаратра-шастра четко определяет предварительную квалификацию личности для проведения арчаны. Во внимание не принимается происхождение или социальная позиция; все, что необходимо - это твердая вера в Вишну, т.е. Кришну. Следуя авторитету Писаний Панчаратры, когда духовный учитель решает, что его ученик достаточно квалифицирован и с твердой верой, он дает ему вайшнава дикшу, известную как панча-самскара, которая включает получение вайшнавского имени, ношения тилаки, символов и получение мантр вайшнава (тайных мантр для осознания Вишну, Кришны), а также метода духовного учителя как поклоняться Божеству. Тогда ученик считается достаточно квалифицированным для проведения арчаны. 
Безусловно, ожидается, что инициированный панчаратрика-мантрас преданный будет неуклонно прогрессировать в духовной жизни, и важным импульсом такого прогресса является привилегия поклонения Божеству. Как личный слуга Господа в храме, человек несет большую ответственность не только за Божества, но и за всех преданных в храме, а также за посетителей, приходящих туда. И если пуджари небрежны в своем служении, то в храме наступит хаос вследствие неудовлетворения Господа. С другой стороны, если пуджари пребывают в Сознании Кришны и обязательны, поклонение Божеству станет наиболее мощной формой распространения сознания Кришны. Как писал Шрила Прабхупада в своем письме: 
“Вследствие отличного поклонения Божеству столько людей приходит в Храм Нью-Дели.. Это очень хорошо. Тщательно придерживайтесь и далее стандарта поклонения Божеству” (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 11 июля 1976 г.). 
Когда Кришне в храме оказывают должное служение, преданные вовлекаются в харинаму, распространение книг, и другие формы проповеди, стремясь привлечь обусловленные души прийти в храм и получить даршан Господа. И когда гости приходят, первыми их встречают пуджари и знакомят с Господом; следовательно, личные привычки пуджари и следование этикету должны быть образцовыми. Шри Капиладева предупреждал нас об опасности превратить храмовое поклонение в рассадник менталитета неофита: 
“Тот, кто поклоняется в храмах Божеству как Личности Бога и не осознает, что Верховный Господь в качестве Параматмы пребывает в каждом живом существе, находится в невежестве и сравнивается с тем, кто предлагает жертвоприношения пеплу... Моя дорогая мать, даже если человек поклоняется с должными ритуалами и атрибутами Моим Божествам но не верит н Мое присутствие во всех живых существах, он никогда не угодит Мне таким храмовым поклонением.” (Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.29.22; 24). 
Лишь через духовного учителя мы получаем Кришну 
Чтобы перерасти стадию неофита, мы должны воспитывать в себе смирение. Это означает, что, служа Божеству, мы должны полностью осознавать себя покорными помощниками своего духовного учителя... Другими словами, есть духовный учитель, поклоняющийся Божествам, и его милостью мы можем служить ему. Чтобы мы ни делали - наряжали Божеств, готовили или проводили арати - мы исполняем это ради своего духовного учителя.., ибо он тот, кто вдохновляет нас и дает нам знание как проводить должным образом наше служение для удовлетворения Господа. Эта мысль ясно описана Шрилой Вишванатхой Чакраварти Тхакуром в его Гурв-аштаке: 
“Духовный учитель постоянно вовлечен в храмовое поклонение Шри-Шри-Радхе и Кришне и он также вовлекает своих учеников в это поклонение. Они наряжают Божества в прекрасные одежды и украшения, убирают в храме и заняты другим подобным поклонением Господу. Я предлагаю мои почтенные поклоны лотосным стопам такого духовного учителя.” (Гурв-аштака, 3). 
Различные процедуры арчаны и стандарты поклонения 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет в “Шримад-Бхагаватам” о гибкости в процедурах поклонения: 

Ом намо бхагавате васудевайа. Такова двенадцатисложная мантра для поклонения Господу Кришне. Человеку следует установить физические формы Господа и с воспеванием мантры предлагать цветы, фрукты и другие разновидности пищи в строгом соответствии с правилами и предписаниями авторитетов. И это необходимо делать в соответствии с местом, временем и сопутствующими удобствами или неудобствами.” 
Перевод: Метод поклонения - воспевание мантры и подготовка форм Господа - не типизирован, он не одинаков везде.. Как специально упомянуто в этом стихе, человек должен учитывать время, место и доступные удобства”. (“Шримад-Бхагаватам” 2.8.21 и цитата). 

Духовный наставник обучает ученика на примере и указывает, наблюдает и поправляет его на пути преданного служения.. (По мере очищения и приобретения качеств вайшнава, а также освобождения от онартхи, ученик получает от духовного наставника все возрастающую ответственность за принятие решений, как в соответствии с обстоятельствами, лучше служить Господа 
Преданный должен стремиться к правильному выполнению преданного служения под руководством истинного духовного учителя и не увлекаться формальностями.. Под руководством истинного учителя.... каждый может понять насколько выполняется его служение, а не простое следование ритуалам] ([Шримад-Бхагаватам] 2.8.21, цитата). 
Вариации в процедурах арчаны и стандарты могут выполняться в соответствии с различными обстоятельствами поклоняющегося.. К примеру, стандарты поклоняющегося форме Господа дома отличаются от стандартов поклоняющихся Божеству в храме. Писания описывают ежедневное поклонение для домохозяев, которое, в общем подобное храмовому, более простое в числе предлагаемых атрибутов, количества ежедневных служб, помощников и времени.. Поклонение домохозяина определяется его пониманием, помощью кого-то из членов семьи, тем, какие атрибуты он может предложить и сколько времени он сможет уделить поклонению. Храмовое поклонение более строгого времени качеству атрибутов, оно более пышное чтобы удовлетворить Господа и привлечь умы людей. 
Стандарты могут варьироваться от храма к храму в зависимости от возможностей человека, наличия денег и других факторов. Однако есть главный стандарт в качестве авторитетного источника: 
С четырех часов утра до десяти вечера (с мангала-аратрики до шайана-аратрики) необходимо наличие пяти или шести брахманов для заботы о Божестве. Шесть аратрикас заняты в храме, предлагают пищу Божеству и затем распространяют прасад. Таков метод поклонения Божеству в соответствии с правилами и предписаниями, данный предшественниками. (Ч.-ч., Мадхья 4.87, цитата). 
Учитывая сложность процедур поклонения, Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно направлял своих учеников к соблюдению простого поклонения: суть процесса самореализации и достижения Верховной Личности Бога состоит в воспевании святого имени 1оспода, а не вовлеченность в искусные ритуалы поклонения Божеству и отход от миссии распространения Сознания Кришны. Однако при случае он также рекомендовал преданным следовать процессу поклонения Божеству в определенных храмах, особенно в храме Радха-Раманы во Вриндаване, где проводится искусное поклонение. Когда в нашем Обществе настало время, что все больше преданных вовлекается в поклонение Божеству как в полное служение, в течение которого они постоянно совершенствуются, некоторым храмам следует использовать это преимущество для того, чтобы установить более искусные процедуры поклонения. Следует отметить, однако, что возрастание сложности процедур - поклонения не должно усложнять сами стандарты поклонения; они даже могут упрощаться, если препятствуют надлежащему настроению преданности.. Однажды установленные стандарты чистоты, регулярности, пышности и сложности поклонения Божеству в определенном храме не должны изменяться или возрастать вследствие капризов. К примеру, будет серьезным оскорблением уменьшать количество ежедневной бхоги, предлагаемой в соответствии с установленным стандартом. Поэтому старшие храмов должны быть очень осторожными в принятии 
стандартов и следовать главному стандарту, приведенному в этом руководстве, предпочтительно до установления Божества. Сами стандарты могут быть даны после консультации с экспертом преданным процесса арчаны. Они должны быть записаны с тем, чтобы изменения храмового управления и действий пуджари не касались их. 
Пять аспектов поклонения (панчанга-пуджа) 
Писания Панчаратры разделяют поклонению Божеству на пять категорий (ангас) деятельности. Эти категории, взаимно пересекаемые и взаимозависимые, охватывают все стороны служения. Хотя четвертая категория, иджйа, относится специально к поклонению Божеству, поклонение не будет завершенным без остальных четырех категорий деятельности.. Ниже приводится краткое описание панчанги-пуджи: 
1. Абхигамана (доступная для храма). 
Она включает такие предварительные функции, как омовение, надевание свежей одежды, украшение тела тилакой и четками из туласи, уборка храма, удаление использованных атрибутов и чистка их, а также украшение храма. В общем вся подобная деятельность, включая мангала-арати рано утром, называется абхигаманой. 
2. Упадана (сбор составляющих поклонения). Она включает подборку цветов, пригодной пищи и листков туласи, приготовление пищи и отбор необходимых атрибутов для поклонения.. Более широко она означает сбор пожертвований для поклонения Божеству или помощь в содержании храма Господа. 
3. Иджйа (поклонение Господу). Она относится к предложению 64 атрибутов поклонения, или упачар, таких как снана, бадья и снана. 
4. Свадхьяйа (развитие преданного служения). Свадхьяйа специально относится к изучению шастр, проявленных Писаний, но она может быть лучше понята в контексте духовного развития (садханы), которое состоит из слушания и воспевания имен и славы Господа, служения вайшнавам, почитания прасада, принятия гостей, служения туласи и святой дхаме. Поэтому изучение шастр будет завершенным, когда человек последует их наставлениями будет исполнять эти виды деятельности. 
Из этих рассуждений каждый может осознать, что арчана содержит нечто большее, чем просто предложение внешних атрибутов Божеству Господа; скорее она вовлекает в разнообразную и поддерживающую деятельность, необходимую для утверждения чистоты преданности и концентрации, без которых внешнее поклонение превращается в сухой ритуал. Каждый может прекратить оскорбления в поклонении Божеству путем развития чистоты и через внимательное соблюдение правил абхигаманы и йоги. Практикуя свадхьяйу, преданный развивает и устанавливает надлежащее отношение служения. А осознанным соблюдением деталей упаданы в поклонении Божеству он остается энтузиастом в удовлетворении Господа всеми доступными средствами. Поэтому каждый вовлеченный в арчану на платформе ваидхи-садхана-бхакти должен ежедневно, вместе с поклонением Божеству (иджйа), практиковать эти четыре ангас. 
Это пособие предназначено в помощь преданным понять процесс поклонения Божеству и направляет их к установлению стандартов поклонения, принятых в храмах ИСККОН. Нашими главными источниками ссылок были наставления Шрилы Прабхупады, основателя-ачарьи ИСККОН, а также выдержки из [Хари-бхакти-виласы]. Так как Шрила Прабхупада и [Хари-бхакти-виласа] ориентированы более на главные принципы, чем на детали поклонения, были проработаны другие 
[Панчаратрики] и [Агамы] для объяснения деталей.. Кроме того, деятельность, не объясненная подробно в шастрах или приводимая в альтернативных вариантах, объясняется, насколько это возможно, в рамках традиций и методов Гаудийа вайшнавов. 

Как пользоваться этой книгой 

Так же, как мы не можем учиться процессу преданного служения просто по книгам, так мы не можем научиться процессу арчаны, просто следуя этому пособию. Мы должны изучать арчану под личным руководством истинного духовного наставника или его полномочного представителя, опытного в процессе арчаны. Эта книга лишь средство для вовлечения преданных в арчану, и ее использование - особенно в конкретных ситуациях - должно проходить под должным руководством. Другими словами, эта книга не является пособием [сделай-это-сам], и новички в процессе арчаны должны особенно это отметить и получить личные наставления опытных преданных в искусстве служения Господу в Его арча-виграхе. 
Мы надеемся, что для опытных пуджари эта книга послужит пособием, которое расширит их понимание поклонения Божеству и они, в свою очередь, помогут другим сделать это. Хотя эта книга предназначена специально для преданных, регулярно поклоняющихся Божеству, все преданные в Сознании Кришны могут найти ее полезной в качестве приложения к [Нектару преданности], который Шрила Прабхупада называл [Сводом законов ИСККОН]. Пособие (включая последующие 
тома), поможет преданным придерживаться указаний [Нектара преданности], особенно в главе о ваидхи-садхана-бхакти. 
Эта книга - Первый том [Панчаратра прадипы] - содержит общую информацию о ежедневном поклонении, включая процедуры пуджи, типичные для большинства храмов ИСККОНА, а также для домашнего поклонения.. Первый том также имеет Приложение (в виде отдельной книги), которое содержит более подробные сведения и усложненные процедуры пуджи, используемые в поклонении шалаграма-шиле, а также возможные для поклонения в других храмах ИСККОНА. Если - Первый том полностью завершен в себе и может приниматься в качестве пособия по стандартам поклонения Божеству в храмах ИСККОН, то Приложение содержит дополнительную и необязательную информацию.. 
Преданное служение деятельно по своей природе - оно приносит великие возможности для подчинения воле Господа - и поэтому тот, кто служит Кришне в Его Божественной форме, как это описывается в пособии, получит возможность исполнять арчану. Надеемся, что строго следуя принципам, приведенным здесь, члены Международного Общества Сознания Кришны и общества в целом получат великую пользу, и тогда исполнится желание Шрилы Прабхупады раз и навсегда установить во всем мире высокие стандарты поклонения Божеству. 
- Бхану Свами

----------


## Aniruddha das

Глава 1 
Подготовка к поклонению (Абхигамана и Упадана) 
Как мы упоминали в Введении, поклонение Божеству - это нечто большее, чем просто предложение различных атрибутов (упачар) Господу в соответствии с правилами. В процессе предложения упачар тело и ум человека, скорее, чем обычно, погружается в естественный поток преданности Господу. Шрила Прабхупада пишет: “Поклонение Божеству означает быть очень, очень чистым. Вам необходимо принимать омовение дважды в день. К Божествам нельзя приближаться, не приняв прежде омовение и переменив одежду после опорожнения и т.п. Чистите зубы после каждого приема пищи также следите за ногтями. Будьте уверены, что вымыли руки до того, как будете касаться алтаря и Божеств. Ежедневно мойте алтарную комнату, пол и сам алтарь. Очищайте разнообразные атрибуты арати после службы. .Абсолютная чистота это залог удовлетворения Кришны” (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 20 марта 1970 г.). 
В этой главе описываются методы очищения тела и ума с тем, чтобы каждый мог успешно удовлетворить Господа, предлагая упачары. Последняя часть главы --описывает отбор и подготовку упачар к предложению. 

Утренние обязанности и памятование Верховного Господа. (пратах-смрти-кртайа или абхигамана) 
Господь Чайтанья наставлял Санатану Госвами, объясняя какие процедуры должен проводить преданный перед пробуждением Господа. 
Утром преданному следует почистить зубы, принять омовение, принести молитвы Господу и поклоны духовному учителю. Затем в знак признательности к духовному учителю нанести урдхва-пундру (тилаку) в двенадцати частях тела, а также святые имена Господа или их символы - диск и булаву. После этого тебе следует показать, как преданному надо украшать свое тело гопи-чанданой, одевать на шею четки, собирать опавшие листочки туласи, чистить одежду, убирать алтарь и свою комнату и, наконец, отправляться в храм и звонить в колокольчик для привлечения внимания Господа Кришны. (Ч.ч. Мадхья 24.332-3). 
Цель этих процедур, или правил пробуждения (очищение языка и тела, завязывание шикхи, омовение, одевание и украшение тела) в том, чтобы свести на нет тамасическое влияние сна, который, хотя и необходим для поддержания здоровья, приносит физическое и ментальное осквернение. Это не просто ритуалы или правила ради правил (смарта в отрицательном смысле), они предназначены для всех людей. 
Пробуждение и памятование о Господе 
Господь Кришна на Своем примере показывает регулируемую деятельность, называемую нитья-крийа, рано утром: 
“Господь Кришна немедленно покидал постель при наступлении брахма-мухурты... После подъёма Господь Кришна омывал Свой язык, руки и ноги и тотчас же садился медитировать на Себя. Однако это не означает, что мы тоже должны садиться и медитировать на себя. Нам следует медитировать на Кришну, Радха-Кришну. Такова правильная медитация...После медитации Господь регулярно принимал омовение чистой, освященной водой. Затем Он переодевался в свежую одежду, покрывал Себя накидкой и занимался Своей повседневной религиозной деятельностью. Первым делом Он совершал жертвоприношение священному огню, тихо повторяя мантру Гайатри. Господь Кришна, как идеальный домохозяин, безукоризненно выполнял все религиозные обязанности домохозяина. Когда показывался рассвет, Господь Кришна приносил специальные молитвы богу Солнца (Книга Кришны “Повседневная деятельность Господа Кришны”). 
Вставать рано утром и немедленно очищать тело и ум необходимо для здоровья и режима. После замедления и самовосстановления на протяжении 6 часов человеческое тело само активизируется до наступления рассвета. Поэтому, как мы обмываем грубое тело от нечистоты и остатков сна, так путем памятования о Господе и воспевания Его славы мы очищаем тонкое тело от навеянных сном нечистых мыслей - сексуальных желаний, страхов и привязанностей. 
Время подъёма 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Раннее утреннее время за полтора часа до рассвета называется брахма-мухурта. Рекомендуется в период брахма-мухурты заниматься духовной деятельностью, ибо в это время она приносит наибольшую пользу, чем в остальное время дня. (“Шримад-Бхагаватам”, цитата из 3.20.46). 
Подъём и воспевание 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
В ранние утренние часы (известные как брахма-мухурта) следует вставать и немедленно воспевать Харе Кришна мантру или, по крайней мере “Кришна, Кришна, Кришна”. Таким образом человек будет помнить о Кришне. Также хорошо пропеть несколько молитв, или шлок. Воспевая, человек сразу становится благоприятным и трансцендентным к загрязнению материальными качествами. Вообще следует воспевать и помнить Господа Кришну 24 часа в сутки или насколько это возможно. (“Ч.-ч.”,Мадхья 24.331). 
Сарвабхаума Бхаттачария дал образец воспевания после пробуждения: 
Как только Сарвабхаума Бхаттачария поднимался с постели, он отчетливо воспевал: “Кришна, Кришна”. Господь Чайтанья был очень доволен слышать от него воспевание святого имени Кришны. (“Ч.-ч.”,Мадхья 6.220). 
Принесение поклонов духовному учителю (гуру пранама) 
После пробуждения и воспевания имени Господа, почтите своего духовного учителя и Господа приношением пранамы, или поклонов в сопровождении молитв. 
Предлагая поклоны после пробуждения, мы сосредотачиваемся на предании своей жизни в руки духовного учителя и служению Кришне. И посредством этой сосредоточенности все связывающие негативные мысли исчезнут. 
Опорожнение и очищение до принятия омовения (мала-мутратьяга шауча), а также чистка зубов 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Пратах-критайа означает, что преданный регулярно опорожняется и затем очищается принятием омовения. Каждому следует полоскать горло (ачамана) и чистить зубы (данта-дхавана). Можно делать это одновременно, но чистить зубы надо как можно чаще. Это освежает язык. Затем преданному необходимо принять омовение. (“Ч.-ч.”,Мадхья 24.331,цитата). 
Пучок волос (шикха) 
В соответствии с Ведической культурой, когда человек подвергается церемонии обрезания волос (чуда-карана-самскара) и Ведической инициации (упанайана),он должен обрить голову, оставив лишь пучок волос, называемый шикхой. Имеющий шикху, может заниматься разными видами ягьи. Поэтому по индийской традиции все брахманы, вайшнавы и другие носят шикху. Хотя в шастрах не оговорен размер шикхи, Гаудийа Вайшнавы традиционно отпускает шикху размером с копыто теленка, примерно 5-6 см в диаметре. Шрила Прабхупада упоминал в беседе с 
учениками на Гавайях: “Шикха Гаудийа Вайшнава размером не более полутора дюймов. Большая шикха означает другую сампрадайю... И она должна быть завязана.” (6 мая 1972 г.;”Лиламрита” Шрилы Прабхупады, стр.93). 
Шикха может быть любой длины, но всегда должна быть завязана, кроме когда Вы моете, чистите или намасливаете ее. Также шикха может быть не завязанной, когда Вы идете спать, находитесь на похоронах или в трауре. Такая шикха - признак смерти в семье, и выполнение с ней своих повседневных обязанностей неблагоприятно. Говорится также, что если кто-то держит свою шикху не завязанной, его тело слабеет. 
Когда Вы завязываете шикху после омовения, воспевайте Харе Кришна мантру или, если Вы инициированы мантрой Гайатри, тихо пойте Брахма-гайатри (первую строку Гайатри мантры). Шикху не следует заплетать (традиционно это привилегия женщин), она не должна быть растрепанной или слишком длинной. 
Принятие омовения (снана) 
После подъема, опорожнения и соответствующего очищения. Вам следует почистить зубы и затем принять омовение. Описывая ежедневное омовение, “Хари-бхакти-виласа” ссылается на “Катьяну-смрити”, ”Дакшу-смрити”, “Каши-кханду”, “Махабхарату”, “Падма Пурану”, “Вишну Пурану”, “Парада Панчаратру” и “Гаутамийа-тантру”. 
“Курма Пурана” говорит, что без принятия пратах-снаны (омовения до восхода солнца) человек считается оскверненным и не может быть допущен к ежедневной деятельности каждого цивилизованного существа, т.е. к джапе, хома и поклонению Божеству. Говорится, что если кто-то садится есть, не приняв омовение, он вкушает одни отбросы, ибо все, к чему прикасается такой человек, становится нечистым, как и он сам. “Падма Пурана” указывает, что тот, кто не совершает утром омовения, достоин отправиться в ад. Пратах-снана обязательна для всех, исключая тех, кто болен. В Ведической культуре омовение принимается как святой акт, сопровождаемый медитацией на Господа и молитвами. 
Преимущества утреннего омовения 
Писания объясняют преимущество принятия холодного омовения ранним утром. Такое омовение очищает даже грешника, ибо обладает властью смывать все внешнее и внутреннее осквернение. Как теплая вода очищает физически, так холодная вода тонизирует тонкое тело, удаляя влияние сна и сновидений, а также злых духов. Холодное омовение придает силу, восприимчивость, долголетие, блеск и чистоту, оно также увеличивает знание, решимость, спокойствие ума, устраняя несчастья, тоску, невежество и дурные помыслы. Если коротко, оно нейтрализует все болезненные реакции греха. 
Ночью девять отверстий тела закупориваются побочными продуктами жизнедеятельности организма. Омовение ранним утром наиболее эффективно удаляет эти пробки и освежает тело к повседневной деятельности. Поэтому утреннее омовение приносит физическую, ментальную и духовную пользу, вот почему оно так прославляется в Писаниях. 
Виды омовений 
Существует семь видов омовений: партхива-снана (используя землю); варуна-снана (используя воду); агнейа-снана (используя пепел из жертвенного огня); вайавьяйа-снана (соприкасаясь с пылью, поднятой коровами); дивья-снана (принятие эфирного омовения под дождем, когда светит солнце);мантра-снана (воспевание соответствующих гимнов, когда поливаете друг друга водой) и манасика-снана (медитируя на Вишну). Различными путями все эти виды омовений очищают тело от осквернения. Однако ежедневное омовение обычно варуна-снана. 
Омовение ума (манасика-снана) 
Манасика-снана заключается в памятовании Господа Вишну. Ману утверждает, что лучшее из омовений - манасика-снана. Как говорится в “Хари-бхакти-виласе”, памятование Вишну наиболее могущественно, ибо уничтожает все грехи: 
(ом) апавитрах павитро ва сарвавастхам гато апи вайах смарет пундарикакшам са бахьябхьянтарх шучих 
Будучи чистым или оскверненным либо вовлекаясь во всевозможные ситуации обусловленной жизни, человек может моментально очиститься, вспомнив лотосные глаза Кришны. (Хари-бхакти-виласа 3.47, выдержка из “Гаруда Пураны) 
Поэтому среди всех других омовений человек должен принимать ментальное омовение, приносящее внутреннюю чистоту, которая переходит во внешнюю. А налог внутренней чистоты памятование Верховной Личности Бога. 
Водное омовение (варуна-снана) 
Рано утром рекомендуется принимать водное омовение. Это обычное средство очищения. 
Источник воды для омовения 
Разные источники имеют разную силу очищения, поэтому воду различают по ее источникам. Омовения нужно совершать в следующем порядке предпочтения: в Яму не или Ганге; другой святой реке; тиртхе (как океан в Джаганнатха Пури); реке, впадающей прямо в море (но не в притоке); любой другой реке; канале; пруду; озере; водопаде; воде, прямо вытекающей из водоема; остальной чистой воде. Традиционно, так как омовение было важной частью повседневной жизни, дома располагались возле купален (гхатов) на реке или озере или имели собственные бассейны для омовения. Но сегодня мы в общем принимаем омовения в любом подходящем источнике с чистой водой. 
Правила омовения 
• Не принимайте омовения обнаженным. Надевайте каупину или одеяние, завязывающееся сзади (каччха). Это свидетельствует об уважении к воде и осознании того, что омовение является священным актом. Каждому необходимо следить за исполнением этого правила, особенно при омовении в реке или общественном месте. 
• Грихастхи должны одевать для омовения два одеяния. (Кроме каупины еще одно одеяние, обернутое на поясе). Брахмачари и санньяси должны одевать по крайней мере каупину при омовении. 
• Не принимайте ненужных омовений. Достаточно три раза на день плюс после какого-либо загрязнения. 
• Не принимайте омовение нечистой водой. 
• Если Вам необходимо опорожниться, делайте это до омовения. Иначе Вы уподобитесь слону, который заканчивал свое омовение, посыпая тело пылью.* 
• После омовения не встряхивайте волосы, чтобы их высушить, и не стряхивайте воду с одежды и ног. 
• Не мажьте тело маслом после омовения (масло на теле считается нечистым, поэтому мажьте тело до принятия омовения). 
• Снимите свою мокрую одежду и высушите свое тело, одев другую одежду; вытирая тело мокрой одеждой, вы опять подвергнетесь загрязнению. Однако если Вы снимите мокрую одежду до своего высушивания, то это не будет считаться загрязнением. 
• После омовения высушите тело чистой одеждой, не притрагиваясь к нему голыми руками, грязной одеждой или частью мокрой одежды для омовения. 
Иные процедуры омовения 
Ниже говорится об альтернативе холодному омовению: 
• Если омовение холодной водой (варуна-снана) затруднено из-за плохого здоровья, Вы можете принять омовение теплой водой. Однако нет никаких послаблений для принятия омовения после опорожнения (стула) для тех, кто вхож на кухню или алтарную комнату. Хотя тёплая вода физически очищает тело, она не может сравниться по качеству омовения с холодной водой, особенно если человек практикует врату. В этой связи, следует воздерживаться от омовения теплой водой в день рождения сына, в санкранти (в день, когда знаки зодиака переходят друг в друга) и в период солнечного и лунного затмения. 
• Если невозможно даже теплое омовение, принимайте его без мытья головы или просто вытрите тело влажной чистой одеждой. Если же и это невозможно, примите хотя бы мантра-омовение или ментальное омовение. 
• В случае с женщинами, нет надобности при ежедневном омовении мыть голову. Однако Вам следует принимать полное омовение после периода месячных. 
Частота омовения 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
В действительности домохозяевам и ванапрастхам необходимо принимать омовение дважды в день (пратар-мадхьяхнайох снанам ванапрастха-грхастхайох). Санньяси необходимо принимать омовение трижды в день, а брахмачари единожды. Если кто-то не может принимать омовение водой, ему следует принимать его воспеванием Харе Кришна мантры. (“Ч.-ч.”, цитата из Мадхья 24.331) 
Если Вам затруднительно принимать омовение два или три раза на день, Вы можете это сделать рано утром единожды. Поэтому омовение рано утром обязательно для всех. 
Другие предписания для варуна-снаны 
Кроме принятия омовения утром, днем и вечером, следует делать это также в следующих случаях: после чистки зубов, бритья, подстригания ногтей на пальцах рук и ног, занятий сексом, посещения крематория, касания женщины в ее менструальный период или роженицы, касания обнаженного человека, трупа или грешника. Принося соответствующий санитарный эффект омовение после этих событий восстанавливает равновесие тонких функций тела, расстроенных их неблагоприятным влиянием. 
Запрещенное время для омовения 
В пределах 6 ночных часов, когда человек замерз или после принятия пищи, когда затруднено пищеварение, омовение запрещается. 
В общем человеку можно не принимать омовение после пуджи, ягьи, фестивалей, визитов к тиртхе или других благоприятных событий, а также после посещения друзей. (К примеру, если человек касается чандала на свадьбе, фестивале или ягье, либо возле храма, ему не надо принимать омовение). 
Одежда вайшнава (вастра-паридхана) 
Первое правило одежды в том, что человек никогда не должен ходить обнаженным! 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Прикрывать нижнюю часть тела это принцип человеческой цивилизации, и когда мужчина или женщина забывает о нем, они деградируют. (Книга Кришны “Освобождение Налакуверы и Манигривы“). 
Мужчина преданный должен носить кауну, а также верхнюю и нижнюю одежду; 
ношение только нижней одежды неприлично. Правая рука должна быть открыта для нормального проведения пуджи; а чадар должен одеваться на шею, свисая с обеих сторон, перехватывать правую ногу и перекидываться на левое плечо или быть замотанным вокруг живота. Хари-нама чадар следует носить так, чтобы он не свисал ниже пояса, иначе человек будет оскорблять святое имя, начертанное на нем, когда будет сидеть на чадаре. 
Существует даже запретная одежда человека. К ней относится верхняя одежда любого вида. Шрила Прабхупада цитирует из тантр: 
Любой, кто выражает уважение и поклоны Божеству в верхней одежде, обрекается на проказу в течение семи рождений. (“Ч.-ч.”,Антья 12.37). 
Это правило до сих пор соблюдается в Южной Индии. В храме Падманабхи в Тривандруме никому не позволено входить к Божеству, не сняв прежде рубашку. Пуджари носят верхнюю одежду вокруг живота. Однако это правило не очень-то соблюдается в Северной Индии. Хотя этому правилу могут следовать не все преданные, пуджари мужчины могут соблюдать его перед принесением поклонов и служению Божеству, снимая чадар до вхождения в алтарную комнату. 
Существует общий стандарт для мужчин одевать для алтарной только не сшитую одежду (ткань). И, возвращаясь, даже этот стандарт строго не соблюдается в храмах Северной Индии, где пуджари в холодную погоду можно видеть одетыми в курты и даже в Т-образные рубашки. Чтобы избегнуть ношения сшитой одежды (и, к тому же, не заболеть от переохлаждения) мужчины пуджари могут одевать сразу несколько чад аров, изготовленных из грубого шелка или качественной шерсти. 
Женщинам во время поклонения Божествам и приготовления пищи рекомендуется носить сари, а также покрывать голову. Они не должны душиться, а также им следует расчесать волосы посередине и заплести или завязать их в пучок.

----------


## Aniruddha das

глава 1(продолжение) 

нечистая и неприличная одежда 
преданный не должен носить грязную одежду, особенно поклоняясь божеству или 
готовя пищу. использованная одежда, которая не была постирана и высушена, а также надетая во время сна, мочеиспускания, стула и секса, считается нечистой. если одежду касается что-либо нечистое: вино, мясо, кровь, мертвое тело или женщина в ее менструальный период, она также считается оскверненной. одежда, постиранная в общественной прачечной, а также та, которая выглядит изношенной, считается нечистой и запрещенной к поклонению в ней божеству. 
когда вы поклоняетесь божеству, то не должны одевать следующие виды одежды: ярко окрашенная (для мужчин), влажная, слишком короткая или слишком длинная, вышитая или сшитая (для мужчин), порванная, замасленная или загрязненная, запятнанная, с подпалинами, обсиженная насекомыми или изжеванная животными. однако вы можете носить шелк много раз до его стирки, следя лишь за тем, чтобы он не соприкасался с нечистыми вещами или местами. 
неотбеленный, грубый шелк матка (ахимса) наилучший для пуджи. считается, что овечья шерсть в целом чиста, однако вам не следует одевать обычную шерстяную одежду для поклонения божеству, так как ее ворсинки могут упасть на украшения божества. все же вы можете одевать качественную шерстяную одежду из “не ворсистой” шерсти, и беречь такую одежду только для пуджи. когда вы поклоняетесь божеству, нельзя одевать синтетическую одежду. 
цвет одежды 
в традиции гаудийа вайшнавов брахмачари, санньяси и грихастхи, не живущие со своими женами, носят шафрановую одежду. грихастхи и ванапрастхи, живущие вместе с женами, носят белую или желтую одежду. также это общее правило для неинициированных брахмачари и неженатых “холостяков” одевать белое, ибо шафран сохраняется для отрешенных. в фестивальные дни пуджари могут одевать яркие дхоти и чадары специальной расцветки. 
никому не позволяется входить в алтарную комнату в носках или чулках. (когда холодно, следует постелить несколько соломенных или полотняных матов на протяжении пуджи). 
после одевания необходимо провести простую ачаману. 
обозначение себя как вайшнава (вайшнава-чихна) 
“чайтанья-чаритамрита” (мадхья 24.333) говорит: 
после этого тебе следует объяснить, как необходимо украсить свое тело гопи-чанданой, одеть шейные бусы... 
в “нектаре преданности” мы находим продолжение этому: 
люди, одевающие бусы из туласи на шею, кто отмечает свои тела в 12 местах храмами вишну с его символическими изображениями (четыре атрибута в четырех руках господа вишну - раковина, булава, диск и лотос) и кто имеет вишну-тилаку на лбу, признаются как преданные господа вишну в этом мире. их присутствие очищает мир, и где бы они не оставались, то безусловно превращают это место в вайкунтху. (“нектар преданности”,гл.9; выдержка из “падма пураны”). 
как отметить тело вишну-тилакой (урдхва-пундра) 
шрила прабхупада прославляет тилаку в следующей цитате из “шримад-бхагаватам”: 
в кали-югу человеку сложно приобрести украшения из золота или драгоценных камней, однако 12 отметок тилаки на теле достаточны для благоприятного украшения и очищения его” (“шримад бхагаватам. 12.28). 
в следующем письме шрила прабхупада детализирует: 
насколько одежда имеет к вам отношение, так это в духовном смысле. как солдат вы знаете, что каждый из вас имеет униформу в соответствии с армейским этикетом и предписанием. поэтому армия сознания кришны должна иметь, вне всяких условий, тилаку на лбу. для вашей работы вы одеваете военно-морскую форму; подобно этому если у вас тилака на лбу, как у солдата сознания кришны, то вы не должны возражать против этого, ибо таково предписание” (письмо шрилы прабхупады от 3 августа 1967 г.). 
все из вас, кроме санньяси, могут одеваться словно современный американский джентльмен, но каждому, как я упоминал, необходимо иметь тилак и т.п.” (письмо шрилы прабхупады от 11 октября 1967 г.). 
в чистой одежде сядьте в очищающую асану (предпочтительно на подстилку из травы куша) и нанесите урдхва-пундру, или вишну-тилаку на 12 частей тела. 
тилака означает отмечать места на теле, используя различные вещества. урдхва-пундра относится к двум вертикальным отметкам на лбу и других частях тела, символизируя предание господу вишну. 
“падма пурана” и “яджур-веда” утверждают, что урдхва-пундра символизирует лотосные стопы вишну. 12 частей тела, на которые мы наносим урдхва-пундру, не являются произвольными. это - чувствительные точки, аккумулирующие духовную энергию путем перечисления имен вишну и умственного очищения. 
^^в^тпадйат($ран^г^iйй^ что ношение урдхва-пундры необходимая и предписанная вещь для проведения ягьи, благотворительности, аскез, ведической учебы, обрядов сандхья (как воспевание джапы гайатри) или любой духовной деятельности. личность без урдхва-пундры ничем не лучше трупа, а тот, кто носит горизонтальные отметки, разрушая таким образом храм вишну в виде - вертикальных линий урдхва-пундры, отправится в ад. “падма пурана” советует нам: если кто-то увидит такого человека, то необходимо провести обряд очищения, посмотрев, к примеру, на солнце или даже совершив омовение в реке или водоеме в одежде. 
по контрасту, увидеть кого-нибудь, кто носит тилаку вайшнава, очень благоприятно. в “падма пуране” господь шива говорит парвати, что тот, кто видит брахмана вайшнава с тилакой, освобождается от всех грехов, и если он будет с преданностью помнить имя этого вайшнава, то получит результаты всей своей благотворительной деятельности. господь говорит в “брахманда пуране”: “даже рожденный чандалом, поедателем собак, тот, кто нанесет вишну-тилаку перед смертью, где бы он не умер, поднимется на вайкунтху и достигнет моей обители. если же человек пригласит в свой дом вайшнава, носящего тилаку, и будет служить ему, я освобожу 20 поколений его семьи из ада”. 
когда преданный наносит знаки господа и воспевает его имена, господь привязывается к нему и стает удовлетворенным. в этом смысле материальное тело превращается в священный храм господа. “брахманда пурана” говорит, что тот преданный, кто наносит тилаку с большой аккуратностью, глядя в зеркало или в свое отражение в воде, возвратится в верховную обитель господа. 
тилака наносится на 12 частей тела - лоб, пупок, сердце, горло, обе стороны живота, руки, плечи, заднюю часть шеи и поясницу. нанесение тилаки на эти места и перечисление имен вишну очищает и посвящает тело к служению господу. “хари-бхакти-виласа” упоминает, что урдхва-пундра может различаться по форме, цвету и веществу в соответствии с сампрадайей преданных, однако другие положения неизменяемы. она не должна быть кривой, нечёткой, неровной, грязной 
или йгшохопахн^№. на лбу центральная часть между двумя вертикальными линиями должна идти от линии бровей к линии волос, но соединяться внизу. сплошное тело может занимать три четверти вниз по носу. говорится, что господь вишну пребывает в центральной части, брахма пребывает в левой линии, а шива - в правой. 
материал для тилаки 
пепел, будучи в модусе невежества, и красная чандана (сандаловое дерево), будучи в модусе страсти, не должны использоваться для тилаки. земля, будучи в модусе благости, может использоваться. писания особенно прославляют гопи-чандану, землю из двараки. она настолько чиста, что даже убийцы коров и подобные им грешники могут освободиться от грехов, лишь прикоснувшись к ней. (сканда пурана) объявляет, что человек, имеющий дома туласи, раковину, шалаграма-шилу, дварака-чакру и гопи-чандану может не опасаться ада. (гаруда пурана) заверяет нас, что даже если человек исполняет свои обряды без надлежащих мантр или не исполняет обряды шраддха, если он носит гопи-чандану,* то все же получит соответствующие плоды такой деятельности. (падма пурана) цитирует ямараджу, говоря, что и^анданаи земля сме§д^^3е^ для тилаки. если же их нет в наличии, говорит (падма пурана), человек может использовать землю с вершины горы, берега реки или пруда, подножия дерева билва, морского побережья, муравьиной кучи или специально из святых мест паломничества: шри рангама, венката-гири, курма-кшетры, вараха-кшетры, нарасимха-тиртхи, двараки или прайаги. следуя по стопам господа чайтаньи, каждый может использовать для тилаки ил радха-кунды во вриндаване. чандану, предложенную божеству, также можно использовать для тилаки. если нет ничего из вышеперечисленного, можно использовать в качестве тилаки чаранамриту божества, а если и она недоступна, берите для тилаки простую воду. 
как отметить тело именами и символами вишну (мудра-дхарана) 
мудра означает символ, а мудра-дхарана - ношение отметок на теле, представляющих различные символы господа, такие как раковина или диск. некоторые сампрадайи наносят мудры постоянно или периодически во время инициации или на двадаши-титхи в начале чатурмасьи-враты путем прижатия горячих металлических форм к различным частям тела. однако гаудийа вайшнавы наносит символы, используя гопи-чандану. имена господа могут также быть оттеснены или написаны на теле (лбу и груди) с помощью гопи-чанданы. таково правило гаудийа вайшнавов. 
шейные бусы из туласи (туласи-кантхи-мала) 
подобно урдхва-пундре, бусы оборачиваются вокруг шеи, говоря о предании человека господу, и оттого такой человек с ожерельем туласи дорог господу. однако, если кто-то одевает туласи для имитации вайшнава - является грешником. некоторые преданные во время проведения пуджи, джапы или других священных мероприятий носят благоприятные малаы - бусы из туласи, семена лотоса, шнур из джаганнатха ратхи или шелковые павитры. все эти атрибуты снимаются перед принятием омовения или уходом из храма или дома. но кантхи-мала носится постоянно, ибо она защищает преданного от дурных снов, проишествий, нападении с оружием и слуг ямараджи. ямадуты, завидев туласи-малу, разлетаются, словно гонимые ветром листья. 
глотание воды для очищения (ачамана) 
в (шримад-бхагаватам) мы находим это указание; 
сначала гопи проводили процесс ачаманы, выпивая из правой ладони глоток воды. они очищали свои тела и руки ньяса-мантрой и затем с помощью этой же мантры очищали тело ребенка. ((шримад-бхагаватам), 10.6.21). 
ачамана, как средство очищения, означает пить воду маленькими глотками. как погружение тела в воду приносит физическое и ментальное очищение, так и принятие воды маленькими глотками в сочетании с мантрами достигает того же результата. 
поэтому если необходимо очищение, и нет возможности принять омовение, то может пригодиться ачамана. 
главный процесс ачаманы следующий: глядя на воду в своей правой ладони, воспевайте мантру прямо над водой, а затем выпейте ее. прочитав еще мантры, вы можете очистить чувства путем прикосновения к различным частям тела. такова основа для всех типов ачаманы. разница проявляется лишь в мантрах, воспеваемых при глотании воды. существуют вайдик, паураник, шайвите, тантрик и вайшнава ачаманы, которые используются в соответствующих церемониях. 
определяя правила вайшнава ачаманы, (хари-бхакти-виласа) приводит выдержки из (каши-кханды), (яджнавалкья-смрити), (бхагаваджья-смрити), (курма пураны) и (вишну пураны). эти правила приводятся ниже: 
преданный должен проводить ачаману для достижения физической и ментальной чистоты перед началом духовной деятельности - нанесения тилаки, воспевания гайатри и джапы, проведения пуджи и хомы, соблюдением враты, принятием прасада, чтением или цитированием шастр и мантр, а также медитацией. также ачамана рекомендована после подьема, омовения, одевания, касания губ, принятием пищи, нахождения в нечистом месте, отхаркивания или кашля, после возвращения из поездки. каждому следует проводить ачаману дважды перед хомой, воспеванием гайатри, поклонением божествам, принятием пищи и благотворительностью, а также после посещения крематория, касания губ и беседой с чандалом. 
место проведения ачаманы должно быть чистым, т.е. свободным от волос, костей, пепла и других нечистых предметов. 
сама вода должна быть холодной, свежей, без пузырьков, грязного осадка или запаха и ее нельзя касаться ногтями, волосами и другими нечистыми предметами. дождевая вода, будучи в модусе страсти, также не должна использоваться. 
уважая духовную деятельность, не следует проводить ачаману с покрытой головой или горлом; без одевания священного шнура (для мужчин); с развязанной шикхой; без каупины или одежды, завязываемой сзади; без предварительного мытья рук и ног; в обуви; стоя или сидя с оголенными коленями или выглядыванием стоп.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Глава 1(продолжение) 
Воспевание Гайатри мантры (Гайатри джапа) 
Господь Кришна поучает Уддхаву в (Шримад-Бхагаватам) (11.27.11): 
Сосредотачивая на Мне свой ум, преданный поклоняется Мне посредством исполнения предписанных обязанностей, таких как воспевание Гайатри мантры в трех периодах дня. Такая деятельность приветствуется Ведами и очищает поклоняющегося от реакций кармической деятельности. 
Инициированные преданные-брахманы ежедневно воспевают Гайатри мантры - Брахма-Гайатри и Панчаратрика-Гайатри мантры - в трех периодах (сандхьи) дня, называемых рассвет, полдень и закат. (Первая в серии мантр, воспеваемых инициированными преданными-брахманами, это Брахма-Гайатри, также известная как Сурья-Гайатри). Акцентируя на слушании и воспевании святого - имени как принципа садханы, Господь Чайтанья Своим примером показал, что заинтересованные вдуховном прогрессе личности должны принять инициацию вайшнава (панчаратрика). Посредством панчаратрика инициации преданный получает мантры, которые вдальнейшем очищают и укрепляют его рассеянный ум, также мантры, используемые для поклонения Божеству. Воспевание святого имени и получение панчаратрика-мантр от авторитетного гуру - таковы фундаментальные принципы Движения Господа Чайтаньи. Ведическая инициация (упанайана-самскара), посредством которой преданный получает Брахма-Гайатри мантру, не так важна в Гаудийа-сампрадайи по некоторым сообраежем Однако Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Ведическую дикша-самскару в соответствии с философией панчаратрики, что инициированный вайшнав даже более квалифицирован, чем брахман. Поэтому, когда он давал панчаратрика инициацию вайшнава, он тй5(е^авал^^ Ведическую Таким образом, он давал своим ученикам Ведическую инициацию. Шрила Прабхупада, следуя по стопам своего духовного учителя, также комбинировал Ведическую и панчаратрика инициации. Все вайшнавы, получившие такую инициацию (мантра-дикша), обязуются воспевать трижды в день Гайатри мантру, полученную от их духовного учителя, до конца своей жизни. 
Воспевание Гайатри мантр - это духовная практика, продолжающаяся в течение всей жизни преданного, поэтому ему нужно следить за тщательным исполнением ее, без оскорблений. Перед воспеванием мантр необходимо провести ритуал ачаманы, прокшаны и бхута-шуддхи. Это поможет сосредоточению. 
Говорится, что если преданный воспевает Гайатри мантры не в должное время, он наносит оскорбление Гайатри-деви, воплощению сандхьяс.* Однако, конечно, нельзя ожидать пунктуального воспевания в соответствии с местным закатом и рассветом, особенно в холодных и жарких странах. Поэтому пуджари следует воспевать Гайатри 
утром перед началом любого служения, относящегося к поклонению Божеству; другие преданные могут воспевать утреннюю Гайатри перед даршана-арати. 
Если Вы пренебрегаете утренним воспеванием Гайатри мантры, то можете воспевать ее дважды в полдень. Кто-то может воспевать дневную Гайатри между временем принятия Божествами Их подношений и временем Их дневного отдыха. А если Вы пропускаете утреннее и дневное воспевание Гайатри, то должны воспевать ее трижды на протяжении вечерней сандхьи. Вечерняя Гайатри должна воспеваться не позднее времени отдыха Божеств. Если неожиданные обстоятельства мешают или делают невозможным Ваше воспевание Гайатри, то Вам необходимо, на Ваше усмотрение, временно изменить привычный распорядок исполнения Гайатри джапы. 
Гайатри должна воспеваться в чистом, умиротворенном месте, идеально напротив Божеств. (Конечно, это невозможно рано утром до пробуждения Божеств, но в полдень и вечером это возможно). Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Преданному необходимо поклоняться форме Господа, а не только медитировать на Его форму в своем уме, воспевая мантру, которую дал ему духовный учитель. ((Шримад-Бхагаватам) 4.8.56, цитата). 
Шастры рекомендуют поворачиваться лицом на восток во время утренней и дневной сандхьяс и лицом на север в вечернее время. Это особенно необходимо тогда, когда кто-то в пути или нет поблизости храма либо Божеств. Но если человек находится в присутствии Божества или изображения его духовного учителя, то стоять лицом к ним намного важнее направления компаса. (Для церемониальных процедур положение Божеств должно находиться на востоке). 
Вы также можете воспевать Гайатри мантру, стоя по колено или по пояс в реке либо стоя или сидя на берегу реки. Воздерживайтесь от воспевания в движущемся транспорте, чтобы не отвлекать внимания; а также сидя в постели, как загрязненного места. Вне сомнения Вы не должны воспевать спиной к храму, когда тело находится в воде и огне. Вам необходимо должным образом принять омовение и одеться, нанести тилаку вайшнава и завязать шикху. Во время воспевания Ваши руки должна покрывать верхняя одежда и само воспевание должно быть тихим. Хотя надевание или ношение шнура упавита не так необходимо для воспевания Гайатри мантры, Гаудийа вайшнавы традиционно оборачивает шнур упавиту два с половиной раза вокруг правого большого пальца на время воспевания Гайатри. Шрила Прабхупада также следовал этой практике. 
Вам следует понимать значение мантр, воспеваемых Вами, ибо Вам необходимо сосредотачиваться на них и прекращать любую другую деятельность: разговоры, взгляды туда и сюда, хождения вперед и обратно. Во время воспевания нельзя зевать, подремывать, чесаться или сморкаться. Если важная личность, как, например, старший преданный, входит во время Вашего воспевания Гайатри, следует прервать Гайатри джапу, чтобы должным образом исполнить поручение преданного, а затем вернуться к воспеванию. 
Брахманский шнур (яджнопавита или упавита) 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Священный шнур - это признак тех, кто компетентен в изучении Вед под руководством ачарии, или истинного духовного учителя... Духовный учитель принимает лишь искреннего воспрошающего как своего ученика и дает ему священный шнур. ((Шримад-Бхагаватам) 1.2.3., цитата). 
Упавита дается квалифицированной личности, которая получила Ведическую Гайатри мантру. Он свидетельствует о том, что человек принял духовного учителя и достаточно подготовлен, чтобы изучать Веды. Упавита также может выступать в качестве верхней одежды в том случае, если преданный должен провести церемонию, но у него нет верхней одежды. Женщины, в соответствии с традицией, не носят упавиту. Чаще муж одевает три дополнительных круга упавиты за свою жену. 
Держите свой упавита шнур чистым, вымывая его на протяжении ежедневных омовений; делайте это не снимая шнур с тела, а намыливая его и растирая ладонями. В процессе опорожнения держите шнур намотанным на правое ухо. (Так как все святые тиртхи находятся в правом ухе, шнур в этом положении остается чистым, даже если все тело оскверняется). После шаучи верните шнур в исходное положение. Никому не следует находиться без упавиты.* 
Уборка и украшение храма (мандира-марджана) 
Господь Кришна в 11-й песне (Шримад-Бхагаватам) подробно наставляет Уддхаву по мандира-марджане: 
Каждый должен без лицемерия осознавать себя Моим смиренным слугой и помогать в уборке храма, который является Моим домом. Сперва следует везде подмести и вытереть пыль, а затем вымыть водой, смешанной с коровьим навозом. В процессе уборки храм можно обрызгать душистой водой и украсить его с помощью мандалас. Так должен поступать Мой слуга. ((Шримад-Бхагаватам) 11.11.39). 
Храмовое помещение (холл киртана) должно мыться по крайней мере раз в день простой водой или смешанной с добавками коровьего навоза. Идеально оно должно быть вымыто до мангала-арати. 
В дни фестиваля храм необходимо украшать цветами и листьями, а также, по возможности, узорами из риса на полу. В Южной Индии для женщин все еще привычно ежедневно укладывать такие узоры как в храме, так и напротив домов и хижин. Эти узоры не только простая декорация; они функциональны тем, что своими геометрическими линиями отгоняют вредные вибрации нечистых личностей и привлекают благоприятное. 
Подбор атрибутов поклонения (упадана) 
До начала поклонения необходимо собрать всю утварь и атрибуты. Этот раздел содержит описание всей необходимой утвари и компонентов упачарас, а также важности их очищения. 
Утварь для поклонения (дравья) 
Раковина (шанкха) 
Шанкха олицетворяет начества силы, чистоты и красоты, а также представляет мокшу. Будучи постоянным спутником Господа, раковина - атрибут для поклонения. Все тиртхи находятся в воде внутри раковины. Простым видением или касанием шанкхи человек избавляется от своих грехов. Господь обычно принимал омовение из раковны; Вы также можете использовать раковину для проведения падьи, аргхьи и ачаманы. Раковина всегда находится на подставке-треножнике. 
Колокольчик (гханта) 
Звук колокольчика олицетворяет всющ^зьпсу. Если у преданного нет инструментов для киртана, он может просто звонить в колокольчик, ибо этот звук сам по себе дорог Господу. Поэтому следует поклоняться колокольчику пуджа перед поклонением Господу, ибо он, как деталь Его украшения, очень дорог Ему. Многие процедуры поклонения требуют наличия колокольчика с ручкой.* 
Шастры говорят, что тот, кто, поклоняясь Божеству, звонит в колокольчик с нанесенными на нем символами Гаруды или чакры Господа, получает освобождение от рождения и смерти. 
Сосуды (патрани) 
Ёмкости для таких элементов, как ачамана, падья, патрас для гандхи, цветов и листьев туласи могут быть сделаны из различных материалов и иметь разные цвета и формы (к примеру, лотоса). Можно пользоваться сосудами из меди, золота, серебра, колокольного металла, стали, глины, камня, дерева (из кокосовой скорлупы) или латуни. В (Варахе Пуране} говорится, что наилучшим материалом для сосудов является медь: (Такие сосуды чистейшие среди чистых и содержат в себе все благоприятное). Как сосуды из золота и серебра чисты, так емкости из меди не только чисты, но они 
еще и очищают воду внутри себя. Как говорит Господь в (Вараха Пуране) (также выдержка из (Хари- бхакти-виласы)) : 
Я более удовлетворен сосудами, сделанными из меди, чем из золота, серебра или колокольного металла. 
Однако такие кислые продукты, как йогурт и лимон не должны содержаться в медных сосудах. Также мадхупарка (описанная ниже) должна храниться в серебряной посуде. 
Патры для падьи, аргхьи и ачаманы должны иметь ложечку. Если Вы предлагаете чистую воду для всех этих элементов, включая мадхупарку, то можете хранить их в одной ёмкости. Обычно для этих целей используется посуда, называемая панча-патра. 
Снана-патра (сосуд для омовения Божества) должна быть изготовлена из меди, латуни или колокольного металла. В начале церемонии омовения можно поместить Господа на листья ашватхи, банана или лотоса. Лучший тип снана-патры (также называемой снана-веди) тот, который открыт с одной стороны с длинным носиком, позволяющим изливаться чаранамрите прямо в посуду. Если снана-патра не имеет носика, Вы можете выливать сосуд для омовения в сосуд чаранамриты после омовения и мытья Божеств. 
Чтобы вода всегда была под рукой, наполните большой закрытый сосуд (каласу или лоту), сделанный предпочтительно из меди, и держите его поблизости на всем протяжении службы. Другой пустой контейнер, открытый сверху, может использоваться в качестве наполняемого сосуда (висагджанийа-патра) всеми предлагаемыми веществами. Также можно держать возле себя небольшую чашку для воды с носиком или ложечкой (хаста-пракшалана-патра) для омовения рук на протяжении пуджи. 
Что касается других патрас - держатели для дхупы и дипы (ладана и ламп) могут быть из латуни, колокольного металла, серебра, меди или глины. 
Найведйа-патра, блюдо для подношения бхоги, может быть сделано из золота, серебра, меди, колокольного металла, керамики, дерева паласы или лотосного листа. Хотя шастры этого не упоминают, также может использоваться блюдо из стали. По возможности избегайте использования аллюминия. Шастры определяют три стандартных размера для блюда: малое - 12 пальцев в диаметре (от 9 до 10 дюймов или около 22 см), среднее - 24 пальца в диаметре и большое (наилучшее) - пальцев.*

----------


## Aniruddha das

Глва 1 (продолжение) 
Атрибуты поклонения 
Падья 
Падья, вода для омовения лотосных стоп Господа, включает четыре традиционных компонента: лотосные лепестки, листья туласи, траву дарбха и шьяма-дханью (зерно). Кроме того, Вы можете для освежения воды добавить розовой воды или лепестков розы. 
Аргхья 
Смесь аргхья может содержать цветы, белый рис, ячмень, кунжут, траву дарбха, верхушки куши, семена белой горчицы и гандху (сандаловую пасту) - все смешать с водой - или она может содержать йогурт, молоко, белый рис, верхушки куши, ячмень, кунжут и семена белой горчицы - также все смешать с водой. Для освежения воды Вы можете добавить сандаловую пасту. Вода для аргхья упачары может быть как вода саманья-аргхья, так и вода вишеша-аргхья. (См. Главу 4 (Стандартные процедуры поклонения Божеству)). 
Ачамана 
Ачамана, вода для питья глотками, может содержать в основе мускатный орех, гвоздику и эссенцию ягоды каккола, которая освежает язык. 
Мадхупарка 
Мадхупарка, содержащая в себе благоприятные элементы коровьего молока, йогурта, ги, меда и сахара, является освежающим напитком для уважаемых личностей. Также Вы можете приготовить смесь из йогурта, меда и ги. Если мед недоступен, используйте гуду (неочищенный сахар); если недоступно ги, используйте неочищенный рис, а если недоступен йогурт, используйте молоко. По указанию авторитетов мадхупарка должна состоять на четыре части из меда и одной части из каждого оставшегося ингредиента. 
Масла (таила) 
В разных храмах пуджари предлагают различные масла в соответствии с сезоном. К примеру, во Вриндаване пуджари в общем предлагают рух кхус летом, кадамбу и розу в сезон дождей, жасмин осенью и хину (мирт) зимой. Воздерживайтесь от предложения синтетических масел, содержащих нечистые химикалии наподобие алкоголя. 
Атрибуты для омовения 
Принципиальным элементом омовения является чистая вода, с определенными ограничениями. Не берите воду ночью, а также не касайтесь ее ногтями. По свидетельству авторитетов, лучшая вода для омовения Божества, по степени убывания, следующая - вода из Ямуны или Ганги, тиртхи, реки, прямо впадающей в океан, притока, естественного источника, озера, пруда, источника, сделанного человеком, канала и, наконец, сосуда. Нагрейте воду до комнатной температуры в зависимости от сезона - холоднее летом и теплее в зимнее время. 
Каждый может приготовить разнообразные виды воды для омовения Божества путем прибавления к ней различных ингредиентов. Так, например, в сложном поклонении человек может омывать Господа в цветочной воде, ароматизированной, мантра воде, куша, тиртха, туласи, бриллиантовой, золотой воде, сарваушадхи (содержащей муру, джатамамши, вачу, куштху, шаиладжу (битум), дару-харидру, шатхи, чампаку и мусту), ореховой воде, камфорной и банановой. Также разрешается омывать Господа в различных фруктовых соках. (Полное описание абхишеки приводится во Втором томе этого пособия, Наимиттика-сева). 
Мягкие полотенца для мытья (анга-вастра) 
Полотенца для мытья Господа также, как и одежда, предлагаемая на арати, должна быть полностью из хлопка или шелка. Для полотенец хлопок даже лучше, ибо он впитывает воду и может часто отстирываться. 
Одежда Господа (вастра) 
Господа слледует одевать в верхние и нижние одежды, которые должны быть прочными, мягкими (а не грубыми), чистыми, целыми, никогда не одеванными другими, ароматизированными и разнообразных цветов. Писания допускают различные местные стили одежды, но традиционные одежды, как и традиционная кухня, очень дороги Ему. 
Писания немного говорят о стилях одежды в различные дни, однако каждый храм использует свои традиционные цвета в соответствии с днем и сезоном (например, в храме Джаганнатхи в Пури). Многие храмы Вриндавана наряжают Божество в те цвета, материал который соответствует в определенный день той или иной планете: золотистый (золото) или красный (рубин) в воскресенье, белый или серебристый (жемчуг) в понедельник, красный или розовый (коралл) во вторник, зеленый (изумруд) в среду, желтый или оранжевый (желтый сапфир) в четверг, белый, серебристый, золотистый, разноцветный или любого цвета (бриллиант) в пятницу, пурпурный, голубой, черный (голубой сапфир) в субботу. 
Однако не столь важно следовать этому порядку. Как писал Шрила Прабхупада в своем письме от 16 января 1970 года: «Могут использоваться любые цветовые сочетания на Ваше усмотрение». 
Из материалов можно использовать синтетику, но натуральные ткани из шелка или хлопка предпочтительнее. 
Божества должны быть одеты в соответствии с сезоном - в теплые одежды зимой, в - легкие - летом. Следование этому правилу - традиционная обязанность храмов во Вриндаване. 
Шрила Прабхупада огорчался, когда узнавал, что некоторые преданные не соблюдают это правило: 
Это плохо, если Божества не имеют теплых одежд зимой ((Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 7 ноября 1975 г.). 
Листья туласи и бутоны 
Если нет под рукой свежих листьев туласи. Вы можете использовать для бхоги и для помещения на лотосные стопы Господа сухие листья. Если же нет вообще листьев туласи, можно касаться тела Господа стволом туласи во время пуджи, как бы совершая подношение, и перед предложением Господу пищи, можно побрызгать на нее водой с частицами туласи. Если и деревце туласи недоступно, следует воспевать имя Туласи-деви и провести поклонение, медитируя на ее присутствие. 
Украшения 
Так как благородные металлы и камни привлекают воров, Шрила Прабхупада наставлял преданных украшать Божества синтетическими украшениями. Однако можно использовать полудрагоценные камни и серебро, следя за охраной Божества и Его атрибутов. 
Сандаловая паста 
Гандха может содержать сердцевину сандалового дерева, мякоть агуру (алоэ) и камфару либо две части мускуса, четыре части сандалового дерева и одну часть камфары. В конце может быть добавлена кора туласи..* 
Цветы 
"Хари-бхакти-виласа" посвящает предмету цветов целую главу, ведь цветы очень важны в поклонении Божеству, поэтому мы должны заботиться о том, чтобы предлагались лучшие цветы. В идеале для Божества необходимо иметь цветник, чтобы не было недостатка в цветах, по крайней мере, в соответствующий сезон (в Приложении можно посмотреть список цветов, разрешаемых и не разрешаемых к поклонению). 
Если цветы недоступны, можно использовать листья (особенно туласи, джабы,манго, амалаки, шами и тамалы) либо стебли молодой травы. Если же нет того и другого, то используйте чистую воду. 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Мы даже не обсуждаем возможность подношения Божествам искуственных цветов и фруктов из папье-маше. Если нет поблизости свежих цветов или фруктов, можно украсить Божества зелеными листьями... Мы не за украшения, мы за преданное служение ради удовлетворения чувств Кришны. Конечно, украшения должны быть по возможности пышными для удовлетворения Господа. Вне храма Вы можете использовать пластиковые украшения, но не для поклонения. Свежие фрукты, живые цветы и листья должны быть в наличии для ежедневного поклонения) (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 26 декабря 1971 г.) Кришна привязан к деревенской аттмосфере Вриндавана, и поэтому Он очень любит цветы. Если возможно, увеличивайте количество цветов) (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 13 июня 1970 г.). 
Благовония (дхупа) 
Благовония могут быть разнообразными. Сейчас стало модным предлагать ароматизированные палочки (агарбатти), т.к. они удобны для зажигания и подношения. Строго говоря, человеку следует быть уверенным, что в предлагаемых палочках не содержатся нечистые компоненты - химикаты или даже животные продукты. Даже благовоние (чистое сандаловое дерево) может быть синтетическим. Такие нечистые благовония не годятся для подношения даже больше, чем синтетические драгоценности.. Как бы то ни было, стандартом благовоний являются те, которые состоят из чистых компонентов. В идеале Вам самим следует уметь готовить благовония, сворачивать их в палочки и зажигать от угольных карандашей, которые можно купить на рынке. Для этих целей можно использовать следующие ингредиенты: ладан (также редко встречающийся в чистой форме), камфару, мед, порошок сандалового дерева, коровий навоз; специи - кориандр, имбирь, гвоздику и кардамон. Вы можете скатывать смесь в маленькие шарики на основе рисовой или ячменной муки и закреплять их с помощью ги; затем эти шарики высушивают. Перед подношением можно окунать шарики в горчичное масло и раскладывать на тлеющем угле либо на высушенном и зажженном коровьем навозе. 
Лампы (дипа) 
Масляные лампы, предлагаемые в арати, очень разнообразны в форме и размере. Традиционно, масляные лампы должны иметь нечетное количество фитилей, более трех.. Стандартное количество фитилей для полного арати - пять (панча-дипа); в специальных случаях можно предлагать лампы с большим количеством фитилей или предлагать пять ламп по очереди (таково другое значение панча-дипы). Человек может использовать плоскую металлическую тарелку под лампу, раскладывая масляные фитили на краю тарелки, либо раскладывая камфору в центре. Некоторые лампы используют длинные, тонкие масляные фитили, сделанные из хлопка путем сворачивания со стеблями травы куша. Обычно лампы изготавливают из серебра, колокольного металла, латуни, меди и иногда глины. 
Техника изготовления масляных фитилей с тем, чтобы они нормально горели, - с должным количеством масла и правильностью заворачивания - должна изучаться под руководством знатока. 
Предложение пищи (наиведья) 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет: 
Так как предлагаемые продукты сьедобны, они должны быть приготовлены по высшему классу. Это должны быть первоклассный рис, дал, фрукты, сладкий рис, овощи и другая пища, которую можно сосасть, пить и жевать. Вся пища, предлагаемая Божествам, должна быть безукоризненной.) ()Ч.-ч.(, Мадхья 24.334). 
Запрещенная пища 
В общем запрещенная пища включает мясо, рыбу, яйца, лук, грибы, чеснок, мазур-дал (красную чечевицу), подгоревший рис, коноплю (марихуану), цитрон*, сок с деревьев (вначале не прокипяченный), молочные продукты от буйвола и козы и молоко с содержанием соли.** Также не следует предлагать Божествам консервированную или замороженную пищу, и лучше, если предлагаемая пища не содержит вредные для здоровья компоненты, как дрожжи и белый сахар. Шрила Прабхупада комментирует: 
Замороженный означает скверный. Я никогда не беру его... Все подгнившее, тем более овощи, которые мы используем в Индии, мы высушиваем и сохраняем. Так их можно употреблять) (Беседа со Шрилой Прабхупадой во Вриндаване 3 ноября 1976 г.). 
Относительно огуречного рассола - насколько это возможно, мы должны воздерживаться от подношения Божеству пищи, приготовленной непреданными. Мы можем принимать от них чистый рис, зерно и подобные продукты. Однако приготовление пищи должно осуществляться только инициированными преданными. С другой стороны, уксус сам по себе нечист; он тамастичен, во тьме, скверная пища) (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 24 марта 1969 г.). 
Относительно употребления сметаны в храме оно должно быть немедленно прекращено. Все, купленное в магазинах, нельзя предлагать Божествам. Вещи, производимые карми, нельзя предлагать Радха-Кришне. Мороженое, приготовленное Вами, допустимо, но не иначе) (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 6 апреля 1976 г.). 
Неотшлифованный коричневатый на вид рис позволен... Мы обращаем внимания не на то, отшлифован он или нет, а на то, чтобы он не был дважды сварен *** (рис сиддха). Дважды сваренный рис принимается нечистым. Рис, высушенный на солнце (атапа), допустим) (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 17 октября 1967 г.). 
Соевые бобы и чечевица - запрещенные продукты) (личные наставления Шрилы Прабхупады Нридайананде ласе Госвами). 
Относительно покупаемых на рынке продуктов, они считаются очищенными, если мы платим за них. Таково общее наставление. Однако если продукты содержат примеси, они должны быть отвергнуты. Но если мы покупаем их, не зная о примесях, в этом нет нашей вины. Все же подозрительные продукты не следует приобретать) (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 21 октября 1968 г.). 
Так как оскорбительно предлагать что-либо Кришне, что Он не хочет принимать, человеку следует быть предельно осторожным и не предлагать (или есть) подозрительные продукты. 
Допустимая пища 
В (Хари-бхакти-виласе) перечисляется допустимая для подношения пища: билва, амалаки, финики, кокосы, фрукты с кожурой, виноград, фрукт тала, корни лотоса, лиственные овощи, продукты из коровьего молока и блюда из зерна, ги и сахара. 
Зерно, особенно рисовое, должно всегда предлагаться с ги, ибо рис без ги считается асурическим. Господь удовлетворен, если предлагаются блюда из ги, сахара, йогурта, гуды (пальмового сахара) и меда; турецкий горох, дал, супы (жидкое сабджи), различные лепешки и другие яства, которые можно лизать, жевать, сосать и пить. 
Можно предлагать напитки - сок сахарного тростника, йогурты, подслащенную лимонную воду, ароматизированную корицей, камфарой или кардамоном воду, а также фруктовые соки разнообразных цветов и ароматов. 
В (Чайтанье-чаритамрите( есть множество описаний блюд для удовлетворения Кришны. К примеру, (Антья-лила) описывает блюда, которые спутники Господа Чайтаньи готовили для Него: 
Они предлагали (Ему) острые кушания с черным перцем, сладкие и кислые блюда, с имбирем, соленые, с лаймом, молоком, йогуртом, творогом, двумя или четырьмя типами шпината, супы, приготовленные из горькой дыни (шукты), земляных яиц, смешанных с цветами нимба и обжареного патола) ('Ч.-ч.' Антья'10.135-136). 
В своем следующем письме Шрила Прабхупада описывает пищу в гуне благости и объясняет, как предлагать ее Господу: 
Пшеница, рис, бобовые (фасоль, горох), сахар, мед, масло и молочные продукты, овощи, цветы, фрукты, зерно находятся в гуне благости., поэтому могут быть предложены в любых сочетаниях. Однако готовить их разрешается только преданным на их усмотрение((Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 13 ноября 1968 г.). 
В своей (Чайтанья-чаритамрите} Шрила Прабхупада описывает лучший сорт риса для подношения Божеству: 
В Индии шукха-чавал (белый рис) известен также как атапа-чавал, или рис, не проваренный до очистки. Другой сорт риса сиддха-чавал (коричневый рис) проваривают до очистки. В общем, первоклассный белый рис предпочтительнее для подношения Божеству) ()Ч.-ч.(, Антья 2.103). 
Преданный может предлагать высококачественную пищу, принимаемую некоторыми людьми деликатесом, или предпочтимую им или его семьей..* Комментируя это место (шлоку) о том, что человек может предлагать местную, нетрадиционную пищу, Санатана Госвами пишет, что это означает если даже людям не нравится некоторая пища в общем, но личность предпочитает ее, то эту пищу следует предлагать ей. Но это касается разрешенной Писаниями пищи, а не запрещенной. Запрещенную пищу нельзя предлагать Господу так же, как и есть ее. Также нельзя предлагать дпже 
допустимую пищу, если она безвкусная, неаппетитная, несъедобная, нечистая по различным причинам или попробованная_насекомыми, животными. 
Если ничего нет для подношения, можно предложить один фрукт. А если и фрукта нет, можно предложить съедобные травы. А если и это невозможно, следует предлагать чистую воду, медитируя на процесс приготовления изысканной пищи. Если же вода недоступна, предлагайте бхогу мысленно. 
Количество подношения Господу 
Шрила Прабхупада пишет в (Чайтанья-чаритамрите): 
(Кришна) не бывает голоден, как обыкновенный человек; все же Он представляет Себя как могущего быть голодным и поэтому может есть все, независимо от количества. Философская основа поглощения пищи Кришной познается нашими трансцендентными чувствами) ()Ч.-ч.(, Мадхья 4.77). 
В одном из писем Шрила Прабхупада говорит: 
Относительно прасада, предлагаемого Божествам, следует взять ю приготовленной пищи порцию, достаточную для одного врослого человека, и этот прасад,а не все приготовленное количество пищи, может быть предложен Божеству Остаток ттрасада^южнохранить горячим с тем^чтобы преданные^прйнялй и почтили. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 14 февраля 1969 г.). 
В Австралии Шрила Прабхупада наставлял преданных предлагать бхогу Кришне такой порцией, которую может осилить проголодавшийся 16-летний паренек. Там он также определил количество пури, которые предлагались на последнем вечернем подношении бхоги: шесть больших или 8 средних, или 16 маленьких пури должны быть у Кришны на тарелке. 
Кухонные стандарты 
Как мы делаем упор на предложение Кришне чистой, качественной пищи , так и готовить ее следует в чистоте. Чтобы готовить для Господа, человеку следует тщательно соблюдать правила чистоты и быть очень внимательным и сохранять правильное сознание для должного приготовления пищи с тем, чтобы Господь принял наше подношение. 
Приготовление пищи для Божеств разрешено лишь преданным, имеющим брахманскую инициацию, ибо сознание тех, кто готовит пищу, передается ей.. Если же преданный показывает брахманические качества чистоты, святости и стойкости и оттого достоин приготовления пищи для Божеств - лучшее, что он может сделать, это попросить своего духовного учителя о брахманической инициации.. 
Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивал, что только брахманы могут готовить для Господа. Он пишет: 
Относительно приготовления, не-брахман может помогать, но не готовить. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 24 ноября 1974 г.). 
Вы должны следить, чтобы о Божестве заботились и готовили пищу для Него только брахманы, получившие вторую инициацию. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 19 декабря 1974 г.). 
Насколько это возможно, неинициированные преданные не должны входить на кухню или место Божеств. Они могут помогать снаружи. Заботтесь о них, ибо они могут стать в дальнейшем чистыми преданными. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 4 апреля 1976 г.). 
Пока человек не получил инициацию, он не имеет права готовить. Ему следует стать постоянным учеником, тогда он сможет выполнять процесс поклонения Божеству. В храме Нью-Дели нет проблем с должным приготовлением пищи. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 11 июля 1976 г.). 
В (Хари-бхакти-виласе) подчеркивается эта мысль: 
Пища (особенно зерновая), приготовленная не-вайшнавом или грешником, или та, которая не предложена Вишну, подобна собачьему мясу. 
Каждому следует ясно понимать принципы чистоты - как человек или объект оскверняется, как переносится осквернение и как вещи очищаются. 
Сознание повара переходит в пищу, им приготовляемую, поэтому он должен придерживаться Сознания Кришны хотя-бы на кухне. Кухна, как место готовки пищи для Господа, является продолжением алтарной, где Он ест. Поэтому в этих двух местах необходимо поддерживать высокий стандарт чистоты. 
Шрила Прабхупада подчеркивает это в своих письмах: 
Главная мысль в том, чтобы не взирая на то, где прасад предлагается Господу, все должно быть сделано с уважением, очищено и подготовлено. В Джаганнатха ПуриГосподь ест 56 раз. Итак, Господь может есть столько раз, сколько Вы в состоянии предложить. Но суть в том, что где-бы ни предлагался прасад, это должно быть сделано с уважением и преданностью... предложенную пищу никогда нельзя класть в холодильник вместе с непредложенной пищей либо вносить обратно на кухню... Холодильник должен всегда оставаться чистым и освященным... Излишек пищи должен храниться отдельно; если холодильник стоит вне кухни и в нем нет непредложенной пищи, то Вы можете хранить там остатки прасада... Никому нельзя принимать пищу на кухне; для этого есть множество других просторных мест. Кухня должна восприниматься как комната Господа, и туда нельзя заходить в обуви. Нельзя также пробовать и вдыхать запах приготовляемой для Господа пищи. Разговоры на кухне должны вестись только для приготовления прасада или прославления Господа. Грязная посуда (та, которая была вынесена из кухни и использована под пищу) не должна приноситься на кухню невымытой (хотя если нет другого места для мытья посуды, она может быть немедленно вымыта в раковине), руки должны быть всегдавымыты при приготовлении прасада и, следуя этому, все остальное должно быть вычищено и вымыто. Неужели так сложно следовать этим правилам? Таковы правила, и они настолько просто, что им легко следовать. Каждый должен следовать правилам ради Кришны. Иначе, где доказательство того,что он любит Кришну. Эти правила не сложно исполнять (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 16 июня 1968 г.). 
Большое оскорбление Божества позволять гнить хранимым продуктам до их предложения. Повара должны знать состояние по продуктам и использовать их свежими. Шрила Прабхупада писалНа кухне Вы должны следить за тем, чтобы ничего не пропадало зря) (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 10 ноября 1975 г.). 
Когда в процессе приготовления пища падает на пол, простые фрукты могут быть заново вымыты, но если пища не может быть вымыта, то ее не следует предлагать, хотя лучше она может быть сьедена, чем выброшена) (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 15 февраля 1968 г.). 
Правила кухни 
Одежда для кухни 
• Прикрывайте голову с тем, чтобы в пищу не попали волосы. Большое оскорбление предлагать пищу даже с одним волоском в ней. 
• Не одевайте шерстяную одежду на кухню. 
• Вся одежда должна быть чиста - и это означает, что ее нельзя одевать в ванной, во время сна и еды либо вне храма. 
Личная чистота 
• Вы должны быть вымыты и носить тилаку и кантималу. 
• Мойте руки, когда впервые заходите на кухню, и мойте их снова, если касались своего лица, языка, волос или если Вы чихнули или кашлянули (держа язык - надеемся - за зубами). 
Очищение пищи 
• После сбора продуктов для приготовления, вымойте все овощи и фрукты и остальное, что может быть вымыто. 
• Если что-либо упало на пол, то вымойте его, а если это невозможно, то следует его отвергнуть. Убирайте любую пищу, упавшую на Ваши стопы, независимо от того, можно ли это вымыть или нет. 
• Повар должен накрывать все кушания после их приготовления. Если животное посмотрит на приготовленные кушания до их предложения, то их следует отвергнуть. Никто кроме повара и пуджари не должен смотреть на непредложенную пищу. 
• Следует прикрывать ги, используемый для жарки, если он не нужен в настоящее время. Старый ги нужно регулярно заменять свежим. 
• Следите за тем, чтобы все продукты хранились в закрытой посуде. 
Чистота кухни и утвари 
• Преданным, помогающим на кухне, следует содержать ее в чистоте, включая кухонную плиту, духовку и холодильники. (Рекомендована регулярная их чистка с добавками коровьего навоза). 
• Необходимо чистить котлы сразу после их использования, при этом чем быстрее это делать, тем легче впоследствии их отмыть. 
• Никто не должен есть или пить на кухне; нельзя плевать в раковину или пить из крана. 
• Необходимо выносить из кухни все остатки от продуктов (кожуру, шелуху и т.п.). 
• Не храните в кухне прасад или его остатки; насколько возможено после предложения посуду необходимо вымыть, а остатки прасада вынести из кухни. 
Поддержание должного сознания 
• Уделяйте достаточно времени для подготовки подношения в хорошем сознании. Поспешишь - людей насмешишь. 
• Все разговоры необходимо свести к кришна-катхе. 
• В кухне не разрешается слушать современную поп-музыку, а только бхаджаны и киртан в традиционном исполнении. 
• Одновременное присутствие в кухне женщин и мужчин должно пресекаться, насколько это возможно. 
Обычно лишь вайшнавы допускаются в кухню, ибо лишь они достаточно подготовлены и разумны, чтобы следовать всем этим правилам. 
Процесс обжаривания должен осуществляться только с чистым ги, и его необходимо регулярно заменяит свежим. (В идеале ги и другие масла могут быть испольованы только единожды, т.к. каждый повторный разогрев уменьшает их ценные свойства. Опытный повар, готовящий для Божеств, использует малое количество ги даже для глубокого обжаривания, а оставшуюся часть ги пускает на приготовление халавы или смешивает с рисом). Если ги недоступен или его нельзя сделать, можно испольовать растительные масла, такие как кокосовое, горчичное, подсолнечное или ореховое масло. 
Кухонная утварь 
Насколько это воможно, следует избегать использования пластмассовой утвари и посуды. Специи лучше всего хранить в фарфоровой, глиняной, латунной или стальной посуде. 
Наилучшая кухонная утварь та, которая сделана из камня. Глиняные миски (единоразовые) идеальны для приготовления риса. Посуда из колокольного металла и меди, покрытая снаружи оловом, не должна использоваться для приготовления супов (содержащих томаты и йогурт), однако хороши для других кушаний. Утварь из чугуна может использоваться для жарки, но не для кипячения, для него лучше использовать посуду из нержавеющей стали. Поварам следует избегать использования аллюминиевой осуды (как достаточно ядовитой) или сделанной из эмалированной стали, которая приземляет и оскверняет подношение.

----------


## Susila dasi

Приложение. Глава I    
  Процесс поклонения Божеству Щримад-Бхагаватам. песнь II. глава 27.
Господь Кришна суммировал процесс поклонения Божеству в 27 главе Одиннадцатой песни Шримад-Бхагаватам, Появление подобного описания панчаратрика-видхи в Бхагаватам показывает, что бхагавата-видхи дополняется панчаратрикой-видхи. В этом разделе Панчаратрика-Прадипа мы приводим тексты из 27 главы с пояснениями, которые связывают описание Господом Кришной поклонения Божеству с процедурами, описанными в этом пособии, а также с некоторыми основными концепциями панчаратрика-видхи. Некоторые из этих пояснений более техничны, чем комментарии к главе Бхагаватам и призваны дополнять комментарии, а не подменять их. Другие, более основные, показывают, как философия сознания Кришны реализуется в различных процессах поклонения Божеству. Хотя для экономии места мы не включили сюда комментарии к 27 главе Бхагаватам, каждый пользующийся этим руководством должен внимательно их прочитать. И ещё одно: не смущайтесь некоторыми отличиями в последовательности процедур, если они появятся в этой главе в нашем списке шестидесяти четырёх упачар из 2 главы 1 тома Хари-бхакти-виласы. Как последователи Чаитанйи Махапрабху, мы в деталях применяем наставления Господа Кришны о поклонении Божеству, следуя рекомендациям Госвами, заключённым в Хари-бхакти-виласе.
Текст I: Шри Уддхава сказал :Мой дорогой Господь, о владыка всех преданных, пожалуйста объясни мне предписанный метод поклонения Тебе в Твоей форме Божества. Каковы качества преданных поклоняющихся Божеству, на чём стоит такое поклонение и какова особенность метода поклонения?
Пояснение: Процесс поклонения Божеству передаётся в ученической преемственности от духовного учителя и его представителей. Духовный учитель должен сначала определить, квалифицирован ли ученик быть хорошим пуджари. Если преданный занят поклонением Божеству просто потому, что больше некому заняться этим служением, то существует боль¬шая вероятность, что он или она нанесёт оскорбления, за которые те, кто занял неквалифицированную личность, в конце концов также понесут ответственность.
Текст 2: Все великие мудрецы неоднократно провозглашают, что такое поклонение приносит величайшее благо, которое только возможно в человеческой жизни. Таково мнение Нарады Муни, великого Вйасадевы, и моего духовного учителя. Брихаспати.
Положения: Первые  два стиха указывают на философский аспект Панча-ратра-шастры, известный как самхита. Самхита Панчаратры связана с большинством философских принципов Бхагаватам указывающих на тот факт, что Божество как форма Господа неотлично от изначальной формы Господа в духовном мире. Согласно текстов Панчаратры, Верховная Личность Бога проявляется в пяти формах: пара - изначальная форма Господа в духовном мире на Голоке Вриндавана; вйуха - четыре "адъютанта", экспансии Господа - Васудева,  Санкаршана,  Прадйумна и Анируддха; вибхава -двадцать четыре экспансии Нарайаны, присутствующих на планетах
Положения: Первые  два стиха указывают на философский аспект Панча-ратра-шастры, известный как самхита. Самхита Панчаратры связана с большинством философских принципов Бхагаватам указывающих на тот факт, что Божество как форма Господа неотлично от изначальной формы Господа в духовном мире. Согласно текстов Панчаратры, Верховная Личность Бога проявляется в пяти формах: пара - изначальная форма Господа в духовном мире на Голоке Вриндавана; вйуха - четыре "адъютанта", экспансии Господа - Васудева,  Санкаршана,  Прадйумна и Анируддха; вибхава -двадцать четыре экспансии Нарайаны, присутствующих на планетах Вайкунтхи; антарйами - присутствующая в сердце каждого живого существа как Параматма; и арча-виграха или Божества - формы Господа проявленной в материальном мире,  чтобы принимать поклонение. Арча-виграха включает остальные четыре формы и потому арча-виграха обладает всеми потенциями Верховной Личности Бога.
В своём Шримад-Бхагаватам /3.25.35, комментарий/ Шрила Прабхупада кратко объясняет значение арча-виграха: Майавади и атеисты считают формы Божества в храме Господа идолами, но преданные не поклоняются идолам. Они поклоняются непосредственно Личности Бога в Его воплощении арча. Арча означает форму, которой мы можем поклоняться в нашем нынешнем состоянии. На самом деле, в нашем нынешнем положении нет возможности видеть Бога в Его духовной форме поскольку наши глаза и чувства не могут воспринять духовную форму. Мы даже не можем увидеть духовную форму индивидуальной души. Когда человек умирает, мы не можем увидеть, как духовная форма покидает тело. Таково несовершенство наших материальных чувств. Чтобы стать видимым для наших материальных чувств, Верховная Личность Бога принимает прекрасную форму, которая называется арчта-виграха. Эта арча-виграха, иногда называемая воплощением арча,  неотлична от Него. Подобно тому, как Верховная Личность Бога принимает различные воплощения, Он принимает формы, изготовленные из материи - глины, дерева, металла и драгоценных камней. .
Есть много предписаний шастр, дающих наставления по изготовлению форм Господа. Эти формы не материальны. Если Бог всепроникающ, то Он так же присутствует в материальных элементах. В этом нет сомнения. Но атеисты думают иначе. Хотя они и проповедуют, что всё есть Бог, когда они приходят в храм и видят форму Господа, они отрицают, что Он есть Бог. Согласно их теории всё есть Бог. Тогда же почему же Божество не Бог? На самом деле они не имеют понимания Бога. Видение преданных, однако, другое:  их видение умащено любовью к Богу. Как только преданные видят Господа в Его различных формах, они исполняются любви и для них нет разницы между Господом и Его формой в храме, в отличие от атеистов. Улыбающееся лицо Божества в храме воспринимается преданными как трансцендентное и духовное и украшенное тело Господа очень привлекает преданных.
Обязанность духовного учителя - учить, как украшать божество в храме, как убираться в храме и как поклоняться Божеству. Существуют различные процедуры, правила и ограничения, которым следуют в храмах Вишну и преданные идут туда и видят Божество, виграху,  и духовно наслаждаются формой, потому, что все божества милостивы. Преданные выражают свои мысли перед Божеством и, во многих случаях Божество, так же даёт ответы. Но нужно быть очень возвышенным преданным, чтобы иметь возможность говорить с Всевышним Господом. Иногда Господь общается с преданными через сны. Такой обмен чувствами между Божеством и преданным непостижим для атеистов, но преданный на самом деле наслаждается им. Капила Муни объясняет, как преданные видят украшенное тело и лик Божества и как они разговаривают с Ним в преданном служении.
Тексты 3-4: О самый великодушный Господь, наставления об этом процессе поклонения Божеству впервые изошли из Твоих лотосных уст. Затем они были поведаны великим Господом Брахмой своим сыновьям, возглавляемым Бхригу  и Господом Шивой его жене Парвати. Этот процесс приемлем и подходит для всех сословий и духовных укладов общества. Поэтому я считаю поклонение Тебе в Твоей форме Божества наиболее благоприятным из всех духовных практик, даже для женщин и шудр.
Пояснение: Панчаратра изначально поведана самим Господом. Постепенно, по мере распространения её через ученическую преемственность, количество признанных текстов Панчаратры достигло 108.
В отличие от более строгой ведической системы поклонения, поклонение панчаратрика очень либерально в том, что оно позволяет всякому 
из любого социального уклада, поклоняться Божеству при условии, что ученик должным образом инициирован истинным духовным учителем в воспевание панчаратрика-мантр. 
Как объясняет Шрила Прабхупада: Трансцендентная форма вечного блаженства и знания может быть воспринята только нашими духовными чувствами, которые могут быть развиты через воспевание священных мантр, представляющих трансцендентный звук. Такой звук должен быть получен через прямое посредство истинного духовного учителя, и воспевание может практиковаться под руководством духовного учителя. Это постепенно приведёт нас ближе к Господу. Этот метод рекомендован в системе панчаратрики, которая признана и авторитетна. (Бхаг.  1.5.38,  комментарий).                                               
Инициация считается вторым рождением, так как она изменяет человеческое существование. Как сказано в Хари-Бхакти-виласе: 
йатха канчанатам йати камсйам раса-вибханатах
татха дикша- видханена двиджатвам джайате нринам
Подобно тому, как колокольная бронза превращается в золото, когда смешивается со ртутью в алхимическом процессе,  так же и тот, кто должным образом обучен и инициирован истинным духовным учителем, тут же становится брахманом.
Результаты поклонения Божеству (арчана-пхала).
В стихе 4 Уддхава говорит Господу Кришне:"Я считаю поклонение Тебе в Твоей форме Божества наиболее благоприятным из всех духовных практик. Блага от поклонения Божеству бесчисленны, как описывал Шрила Прабху-пада. Следующие цитаты указывают на некоторые результаты, получаемые тем, кто поклоняется Божеству.
Арчана-сиддхи:
Если кто-то достигает совершенства в поклонении Божеству, это зовётся арчана-сиддхи. Арчана-сиддхи означает, что, просто поклоняясь Божеству, человек уходит обратно к Богу сразу же после этой жизни. /Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 18 марта 1969г./
Развитие любви к Кришне:
Так, если вы выполняете ваше служение Радхе и Кришне, согласно предписанных правил, ваша любовь к Кришне будет возрастать всё больше и больше; это вы увидите практически по милости Кришны. Мы следуем предписанному методу храмового поклонения, так как это есть эффективная программа развития высочайшего совершенства в чистой любви к Кришне. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 16 января 1970 г.).
Умиротворение и энтузиазм:
Божеству следует очень хорошо поклоняться, одевать, кормить и т.д.. Выполняя это, вы всегда будете умиротворённым и жизнерадостным. (Письмо от Шрилы Прабхупады 8 июля 1976 г.)

Проповедь сознания Кришны:
Так много людей приходят в храм в Ныо-Дели из-за красоты поклонения Божеству. Это очень хорошо. Держите стандарт поклонения Божеству на высоте. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 11 июля 1976 г.)
Доказательство искренности служения:
Божество проверяет искренность служения. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 10 ноября 1975 г.)
Проживание на Ваикунтхе:
Так, участвуя в деятельности храма, мы уже пребываем па Ваикунтхе. /Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 6 ноября 1974 г./
Автоматическое размышление о Кришне:
Мы уже установили поклонение Божеству в нашем xpaме  так, что каждый на протяжении всего дня будет автоматически думать о Кришне. Он так добр. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 7 октября 1974 г.). Поддержание чистоты, здоровья, ума и разума: Как следует поклоняясь Божествам, мы можем быть такими чистыми в здоровом состоянии ума и разума (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады 4 ноября 1973г.).
Подчинённая похоть:
Так существуют различные процессы подчинения похоти. Вам следует принять поклонение Божеству. Кришна - это Мадан Мохан... Я уверен, что этот процесс, дополненный вашим регулярным воспеванием, убьёт господина Вожделение,  без сомнений (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады 7 октября I968г). 
Украшение сердца и ощущение трансцендентного блаженства:
Я рад, что вы хорошо украсили ваш храм, и чем лучше вы будете украшать храм,  тем прекраснее будут ваши сердца. Например, чем больше вы украшаете оригинал, тем автоматически красивее будет отражение. Так ваше сердце - это отражение Подлинного Сознания Кришны, и чем лучше Кришна и Его параферналии украшены, тем сильнее это будет отражаться в наших сердцах, и мы будем чувствовать трансцендентное блаженство (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 27 октября 1909 г.).
Приведение йаванов и млечх к духовной жизни:
Проповедники в движении Сознания Кришны должны действительно чувствовать, что даже йаваны и млеччхи принимают духовную жизнь в силу панчаратрика-видхи Нарады Муни. Когда человечество последует учени¬ческой преемственности, как рекомендовал Чаитанйа Махапрабху, каждый в мире будет благословлён (Бхаг.4.27.26, комментарий).
Получение непосредственного вдохновения:
Это одна из причин, почему Уддхаве было посоветовано отправиться в Бадарикашрам, где Господь присутствует лично в качество Божества Нара-Нарайаны. Тот, кто трансцендентно продвинут, может получать прямое вдохновение от храма Божества, и потому преданный Господа всегда принимает убежище у признанного храма Господа, чтобы достичь ощутимого продвижения в трансцендентном знании по милости Господа (Бхаг. 3.4.30, комментарий). 
Постижение всех Вед:
Каждый, кто занят в поклонении Божеству, или форме Господа в храме, считается изучающим Веды двадцать четыре часа в сутки. Просто украшая Божества Господа, Радху и Кришну в храме, человек очень легко постигает наставления Вед. Даже преданный-неофит, который просто занят поклонением Божеству,  считается находящимся в непосредственном соприкосновении со смыслом ведического знания.
Как утверждается в Бхагавад-гите  15.15 - ведйш ча сарлаир ахам эва ведйах - смысл Вед состоит в постижении Его, Кришны. Тот, кто непосредственно поклоняется и служит Кришне, постиг истины Вед (Бхаг. 4.7.46, комментарий).
Свобода от нищеты:
Мы поклоняемся Лакшми (Радхарани) вместе с Нарайаной (Кришной). Мы добываем деньги из разных источников, но эти деньги не принадлежат кому-то кроме Радхи и Кришны (Лакшми-Нарайаны). Если деньги используются в служении Лакшми-Нарайане, преданный автоматически живёт в достатке. (Бхаг. 5. 14. 24, комментарий).
Текст 5: О лотосоокий, о Верховный Господь всех богов вселенной, пожалуйста объясни Своему преданному смысл освобождения от привязанности трудом.
Пояснение: Необходимо быть свободным от пут плодотворной деятельности, чтобы достичь чистого преданного служения. Поклоняясь Божеству под должным руководством, можно легко достичь этого благословения, как следует из нижесказанного.
Освобождение без дополнительных усилий:
Созерцая прекрасные формы Господа, улыбающегося и привлекательного, и слушая Его очень приятные речи, чистый преданный полностью утрачивает все остальные виды сознания, Его  чувства свободны от всех других видов деятельности, и он погружается в преданное служение. Так, вопреки его нежелания, он достигает освобождения без дополнительных усилий (Бхаг. 3.25.36).

Незаметное освобождение - имперсоналисты становятся преданными:
Есть три вида преданных - первого класса, второго класса и третьего класса. Даже преданные третьего класса являются освобождёнными душами. В этом стихе объясняется, что хотя они и не обладают знанием, просто глядя на прекрасные украшения Божества в храме, преданные погружаются в мысли о Нём и утрачивают все остальные виды сознания. Просто сосредоточиваясь в сознании Кришны, занимая чувства в служении Господу, человек незаметно освобождается... Даже преданный третьего класса - кто не продвинут в знании об Абсолютной Истине, но просто предлагая поклоны с великой преданностью, думая о Господе, созерцая Господа в Храме, делая подношения Божеству из цветов и фруктов - незаметно достигает освобождения. Шраддхайанвитах: с великой преданностью пре¬данные предлагают почтительные поклоны и параферналии Божеству. Божества Радхи и Кришны, Лакшми и Нарайаны, Рамы и Ситы очень привлекательны для преданных, настолько, что даже когда они видят украшенную статую в храме Господа, они полностью погружаются в мысли о Господе.
Это и есть состояние освобождения. Другими словами, здесь утверждается,  что даже преданный третьего класса находится в трансцендентном положении - выше тех,  кто пытается достичь освобождения посредством спекуляций или иных методов. Даже великие имперсоналисты,  такие как Шукадева Госвами и Четверо Кумаров привлеклись красотой Божеств в храме, украшениями и запахом туласи,  предложенной Господу,  и они стахли преданными. Даже находясь в освобождённом состоянии, вместо того, чтобы оставаться имперсопалистами они привлеклись красотой Господа и стали преданными. (Бхаг.  3.25.36,  комментарий). 
Прикасаясь к Божеству, человек получает духовное тело:
 Арчана-падхами,  ежедневное поклонение Божеству предоставляет возможность прикасаться к телу Верховной Личности Бога и тем самым даёт счастливую возможность человеку обрести духовное тело и вернуться назад к Богу. Не только через прикосновение к телу Всевышнего Господа, но просто через слушание о Его играх, воспевание Его славы, прикосновение к Его стопам и предложение поклонов - другими словами, через то или иное служение Господу человек очищается от материальной скверны. Таков результат прикосновения к Всевышнему Господу (Бхаг. 8.4.6, комментарий).
Текст 6: Верховная Личность Бога сказал: Мой дорогой Уддхава, нет конца бесчисленным ведическим предписаниям по выполнению поклонения Божеству; потому Я кратко объясню тебе эту тему шаг за шагом.
Пояснение: Шрила Рупа Госвами делает различия между принципами и деталями в выполнении преданного служения. "Бесчисленные ведические предписания" в приведённом выше стихе означают различные детали в процессе поклонения Божеству. В этой главе Шримад-Бхагаватам Господь Кришна придаёт особое значение принципам поклонениям: признанные процедуры воплощающие эти принципы могут широко варьироваться. Хорошее понимание принципов даёт человеку возможность применять детали в соответствии с различными ситуациями. Здесь можно отметить, что Щрила Джива Госвами широко обсуждает философию поклонения Божеству в своей Бхакти-сандарбхе, которая вскоре будет издана в Бхактиведанта Бук Траст.
Текст 7: Следует тщательно поклоняться Мне, выбрав один из трёх методов, посредством которых Я приимаю жертвы: ведический, тантрический или смешанный.
Пояснение: Панчаратрика-видхи - это комбинация ведического и тантрического методов поклонения. В нём используются аспекты ведического поклонения, которые явно напрвлены на Господа Вишну и аспекты тантры, которые относятся к категории саттвика. По сравнению с тантрическим поклонением, в ведическом поклонении, как правило, используется меньшее количество и более длинные мантры и более простые и понятные процедуры. Ведические мантры берутся непосредственно из четырёх ведических самхит (Риг, Сама, Йаджур и Атхарва), тогда как тантрические мантры берутся из тантра агам (дополнений к Ведам), выделенных различными риши из разделов Вед брахмана и аранйака. Харй-бхактй-виласа, составленная Шрилой Гопалой Бхаттой Госвами и отредактированная Шрилой Санатаной Госвами, является авторитетным сводом панчаратрика-видхи для Гаудийа Вайшнав. Она содержит цитаты почти из двухсот шастр- ведических,  тантрических и панчаратрика.  "Госвами предпочли очистительный процесс из панчаратрики ведическим ритуалам. Система панчаратрики действительна для класса шудр,  основного населения Кали-йуги, и это процессы,  подходящие к этому веку и времени (Бхаг.1.12.13, комм.). Часто литература панчаратрики, так же как и система поклонения панчаратрики обозначаются, как “Вайшнава тантра”.

Текст 8: Теперь, пожалуйста, выслушай внимательно Мои объяснения того, как личность, достигшая положения дваждырождённого, в соответствии с подходящими ведическими предписаниями, должна поклоняться Мне с преданностью.
Пояснение: Хари-бхакти-виласа подробно знакомит с качествами, необходимыми для достижения статуса дваждырождённого. Человек должен получить должную инициацию от истинного духовного учителя и быть обученным сад-ачара - должному вайшнавскому поведению - после этого он может поклоняться Божеству должным образом. Со своей стороны, ученик должен искренне спрашивать духовного учителя о том, как поступать правильно и поклоняться Божеству, чтобы удовлетворить Господа.
Текст 9: Дваждырождённый должен поклоняться Мне, своему почитаемому Господу, без лицемерия, предлагая соответствующие параферналии с любовной преданностью Моей форме Божества или Моей форме, проявленной в земле, в огне, солнце, воде или в сердце поклоняющегося.
Пояснение: Господу можно поклоняться в различных формах и элементах, и для каждой из них есть соответствующие параферналии для предложения. Нищенствующие саннйаси часто поклоняются Господу в земле, рисуя на её поверхности йантру, воспевая различные мантры и предлагая воду и цветы. Кто-то поклоняется Господу в огне, совершая огненные жертвоприношения, в особенности панчаратрика-нитйа-хому, или ежедневное огненное жертвоприношение, выполняемое в очень больших храмах. Кто-то поклоняется Господу в солнце, воспевая Гайатри-мантру и предлагая аргхйу.
Кто-то поклоняется Господу в воде совершая тарпану/ предлагая водные жертвоприношения стоя в священной реке или озере/, или через поклонение Ему в соответствующем сосуде (каласа) с упачарами. Кто-то может поклониться Господу в своём сердце через манаса-пуджу “поклонени в уме". Но из всех принятых методов поклонения, поклонение Господу в форме Божества считается лучшим, потому что в этой форме Господь более охотно являет Свою милость, проявляя Свои привлекательные качества и потому, что поклоняющийся может оказывать Божеству наибольшее разнообразие услуг, любая из которых легко осуществима.
Текст 10: Поклоняющийся должен сначала очистить своё тело, вычистив зубы и искупавшись. Затем он должен осуществить второе очищение, умащая тело землёй и воспевая как ведические, так и тантрические мантры. 
Пояснения: Применение земли, упомянутое здесь, может пониматься двумя способами: 1) притхви-снана - после увлажнения тела и до окончательного омовения тело обмазывают землёй, используя её как мыло; 2) урдхва-пундра - нанесение знаков тилака на тело. Нанесение тилаки считается вторым очищением после купания.
Текст 11: Сосредоточив ум на Мне, человек должен поклоняться Мне различными предписанными ему способами, такими как воспевание Гайатри мантры в трёх сочленениях дня. Такие действия приносят наслаждение Ведами и очищают поклоняющегося от реакций плодотворной деятельности.
Пояснение: Этот и предыдущий тексты представляют собой краткое изложение абхигаманы, первого раздела панчанга-пуджи, поклонения в пяти аспектах.'
Текст 12: Говорится, что Господь в форме Божества проявляется в восьми разновидностях - в камне, дереве, металле, земле, картине, песке или драгоценных камнях.
Пояснение: Эти различные материалы обладают разными степенями прочности, которые должны приниматься во внимание при выборе материала для изготовления Божества для установки и поклонения. В дополнение к материалам, перечисленным в этом стихе, Шрила Прабхупада одобрил синтетические материалы для изготовления Божеств. К сожалению, некоторые синтетические материалы, использованные для изготовления Божеств в ИСККОН оказались менее прочными, чем изначально принятые.
Картины для поклонения: Одним из восьми видов Божеств является плоскостное изображение, картина. Преданный может поклоняться нарисованному мурти с различными упачарами так же, как он поклонялся бы объёмному мурти, хотя пуджари не может физически купать и одевать нарисованное мурти. Тем не менее, он может осуществлять поклонение в упрощенной манере или подробной, как описано в главах 3 и 4 первого тома. В частности, в маленьких храмах и дома преданный может осуществлять такое поклонение с изображением Панча-таттвы и в храме, готовящемся установить Божества, преданные могут поклоняться картине подготавливаясь и "тренируясь" в преддверии полного поклонения Божеству.
Текст 13: Божество как форма Господа, который является убежищем для всех живых существ, может быть установлено двумя путями: временно и постоянно. Но постоянное Божество, будучи призванным, никогда не может быть отослано обратно, Мой дорогой Уддхава.
Пояснение: Божества, изготовление из прочных веществ, бывают двух типов: постоянные и подвижные. В постоянных формах Господь поселяется единожды и не требует аваханы (призыва присутствовать) на каждую пуджу. В некоторых подвижных мурти Господь так же устанавливается один раз. В тех формах, которые установлены временно, пуджари должен устанавливать Господа перед каждым поклонением. Вайшнавы обычно делают это только для функциональных Божеств, которым поклоняются в определенных случаях. Иногда в целях праздника мурти может быть изготовлено из непрочных материалов, таких как глина, песок, коровий навоз, сандаловая паста, рисовая мука, пальмовый сахар или масло. Во время Говардхана-пуджи, например, Враджабаси традиционно изготавливают мурти Гирираджа из коровьего навоза (о подробностях см. том 2 этого пособия).
 Шалаграма-шилы не требуют установки, поскольку Они являются вечным местопребыванием Господа. Однако, преданные часто предпочитают форму Господа как мурти, потому что будучи очень привязанными к чувствам, это помогает им осознать трансцендентную красоту вечной формы Господа и вдохновляет их оказывать служение. Иногда Шалаграма-щила может считаться разновидностью Божества мани-майи, или Божества, изготовленного из драгоценных камней - одного из типов Божеств, перечисленных в этом стихе.
Маленькие подвижные Божества:
 Поскольку маленькие металлические формы Господа подлежат поклонению со всеми упачарами, храмы обычно устанавливают одно большое, неподвижное мурти с одним или более маленьких мурти той же формы, которые считаются неотличными от большой неподвижной формы. В то время, как большие, главные Божества тщательно одеваются и украшаются, от Их имени маленькие металлические формы и шалаграма-шилы принимают поклонение, которое невозможно осуществит: для больших форм - а именно, купание, предложение пищи, укладывание спать и вывоз Их Светлостей во время особых праздников. Когда имеется два или более таких маленьких мурти, каждому мурти можно поклоняться с определённой целью: одно мурти может принимать омовение с соответствующими упачарами, второе может браться только для процессии или качания во время Джхулана-ятри, ещё одно может только принимать подношение пищи и т.д.
Стандарты поклонения:
Как уже говорилось во вступлении к тому 1, необходимо следовать стандарту поклонения в зависимости от вида установленного Божества - либо это главное храмовое Божество, Божество для особого поклонения или для особых праздников, главное праздничное Божество, или домашнее Божество. Но в любом случае, поклонение Божеству предусматривает присутствие Господа в Божестве. Поэтому любое поклонение Божеству должно выполняться под руководством духовного учителя, который устанавливает Божества или санкционирует Его установку, приглашал Господа явиться и принять поклонение от его учеников под его руководством и руководством его представителей, согласно стандартам поклонения, установленных для этого определённого Божества.
Установка Божества:
Церемония установки Божества, выполненная духовным учителем, может быть очень простой или очень подробной, в зависимости от условий, но во всех случаях следует понять, что Господь присутствует в Божестве. Поэтому, следует всегда поклоняться Божеству, по крайней мере, согласно стандарту, принятому во время установки. Даже если Божеству поклоняются только во время одного праздника в году (как может быть в случае с божествами Джаганнатхи для Ратха-Ятры) должно быть предусмотрено, что праздник может проводиться каждый год, и какой тип служения Божествам будет предлагаться, когда бы ни проводился праздник. Если Божество было установлено для путешествующей группы, те, кто будет поклоняться Божеству должны решить, как надо будет поклоняться Божеству в различных условиях, какие могут возникнуть. Все эти стандарты должны быть записаны и сохраняться для проверки.
Текст 14: Божество, установленное временно, может либо призываться, либо отзываться, но оба эти ритуала всегда должны осуществляться тогда когда Божество стоит на земле. Купание должно выполняться водой, если только Божество не сделано из глины, красок или дерева; в этом случае очищение проводится без воды.
Пояснение: Полным очищением Божества, сделанного из дерева, глины и т.д., является процесс мурти-сиддхи очищение Божества, предшествующее купанию. Когда Божество сделано из непрочных материалов, Господа, сначала необходимо вытереть чуть влажной тканью, а затем следует омыт Божество, выливая воду из раковины в купальную ёмкость, поставленную перед Господом. Выполняя это, пуджари должен звонить в колокольчик и воспевать стихи, такие как Брахма-самхита. Он может также положить маленькое зеркало в купальную емкость так, чтобы видеть отражение Божества, которое неотлично от Господа. Так следует купать Божество Джаганнатхи.
Текст 15: Поклоняться Мне в Моих формах Божества следует, предлагая наилучшие параферналии. Но преданный, полностью свободный от материальных желаний, может поклоняться Мне всем, что сможет достать, и может даже поклоняться Мне в сердце с мысленными параферналиями.
Пояснение: Публичное храмовое поклонение всегда выполняется, по крайней мере, внешне, на уровне ваидхи-бхакти. Даже преданный на уровне спонтанной преданности должен соблюдать все храмовые правила, когда поклоняется храмовому Божеству.
Параферналии:
Насколько возможно,  пуджари в публичных храмах должны стараться иметь первоклассные параферналии для предложения Господу. Это очень важно. Всевышний Господь - это верховный наслаждающийся, и чтобы увеличить это понимание преданные могут преодолевать великие препятствия,  чтобы добиться высочайшего качества в своём поклонении. Идеальным примером этого требования служит Рагхава Пандит, который получил высокую оценку от Господа Чаитанйи за его сознательное служение Божеству.
Подбор предметов поклонения:
Чистое преданное служение Рагхавы Пандита. Шри Чаитанйа Махапрабху тогда говорил каждому: “Только послушайте о преданном служении, исполняемом Рагхавой Пандитом Кришне. Несомненно, служение Рагхавы Пандита чрезвычайно чисто и высоко совершенно. Отвлекитесь от других предметов и послушайте о его предложении кокоса. Кокосы продаются по цене пять ганда каждый. Хотя у него уже есть сотни деревьев и миллионы плодов, он становится очень заинтересованным, услышав о месте, где имеются сладкие кокосы. Он с великим старанием собирает кокосы из мест удалённых за двадцать миль, и он платит по четыре пана за них. Каждый день пять или семь кокосов срезаются и погружаются в воду, чтобы сохранить их охлаждёнными.  Во время предложения бхоги, кокосы снова надрезают и очищают.   После того, как в них проделаны дырки, их предлагают Господу Кришне. Господь Кришна использует сок этих кокосов для питья и иногда сок из кокосов оказывается выпит. А иногда кокосы оставались полными сока. Когда Рагхава Пандит видел, что сок из кокосов был выпит, он был очень доволен. Затем он разбивал кокос, выбирал мякоть и выкладывал её на другую тарелку. После предложения мякоти, он медитировал за дверью храма. В это время Господь Кришна, съев мякоть, оставлял тарелку пустой. Иногда, съев мякоть, Кришна снова наполнял тарелку новой мякотью. Таким образом, вера Рагхавы Пандита возрастает, и он погружается в океан любви. Однажды,  случилось так,  что десять кокосов были должным образом срезаны и принесены слугой для предложения Божеству. Когда кокосы были принесены,  оставалось очень мало времени,  чтобы предложить их,  ибо было - уже поздно..
Слуга,  принеся сосуд с кокосами, остался стоять в дверях. Вдруг Parxава Пандит увидел,  что слуга коснулся потолка над дверью,  а затем той же рукой коснулся кокосов. Тогда Рагхава Пандит сказал: “Люди всегда входят и выходят через эту дверь.  Пыль с их стоп поднимается и касается потолка. После прикосновения к потолку над дверью,  ты прикоснулся к кокосам. Теперь они не могут быть предложены Кришне,  поскольку они осквернены”. Таким было служение Рагхавы Пандита.  Он не принял кокосы и выбросил их за забор. Его служение основывается чисто на беспримесной любви и она побеждает весь мир. После этого Рагхава Пандит собрал,  очистил и срезал другие кокосы и с великой тщательностью предложил их Божеству для еды. Таким же образом он собирал отличные бананы, манго, апельсины, джекфруты и другие первоклассные плоды из отдалённых деревень, лишь стоило ему услышать о них. Все эти плоды доставлялись из дальних мест и покупались по высокой цене. Подготовив их с великой тщательностью и чистотой, Рагхава Пандит предлагал их Божеству. Так с великим тщанием и вниманием Рагхава Пандит готовил шпинат, другие овощи, редис, фрукты, жареный рис,- молотый рис и сладости. Он готовил пирожки, сладкий рис, концентрированное молоко и всё остальное с великим вниманием и условия приготовления были настоль ко чисты, что пища получалась первоклассной и вкусной. Рагхава Пандит предлагал так же все виды маринадов, такие как кашамди.  Он предлагал различные благовония, одежды, украшения и всё самое лучшее. Так Parxaва Пандит служил Господу бесподобным образом. Каждый был очень удовлетворён только увидев его” (Ч.ч. Мадхйа 15.69-91).
Заменители предметов поклонения:
В своих комментариях к Бхагаватам Шрила Прабхупада писал: “Здесь мы понимаем деша-кала в смысле “в соответствии со временем и страной”. Такие параферналии Божества как цветы, гирлянды, фрукты и овощи должны подбираться в соответствии со страной и их доступностью (Бхаг.4.8.55, комментарий)”.
Если вы лишены каких-либо предметов для поклонения Господу, вы можете использовать цветы, дроблёный белый рис, ячмень, листья Туласи или чистую воду для замены этих предметов. Самым простым и обычным заменителем служит вода и лепестки цветов. Когда приходит время предлагать заменяемые предметы, произнесите мантру для предложения этого предмета и медитируйте, что он присутствует в предлагаемом вами заменителе (воде и т.д.). Затем сбросьте воду и цветы в сосуд стоящий рядом для этой цели (висарджанийа-патру). Так даже беднейший человек, имеющий лишь несколько сосудов, немного воды и цветов, может поклоняться Господу в полном богатстве посредством мантр, медитации и преданности и получить величайшую милость от Господа.
Более того: даже если предмет и не заменён, вы можете медитировать, что вы предлагаете этот предмет больше или лучшего качества. Например, дефицит цветов может вынудить вас предлагать только один - возможно не достаточно хорошего качества - цветок для арати, но во время предложения вы можете медитировать, что вы предлагаете Господу полное блюдо благоухающих роз. Такая медитация но будет напрасной!
Тексты 16-17: В поклонении храмовому Божеству, Мой дорогой Уддхава, омовение и украшение считаются самыми приятными подношениями. Для Божества, установленного на священной земле, наиболее дорог процесс таттва-винйасы. Зёрна сезама и ячменя, смешанные с гхи, предпочтительны для предложения огню, тогда как поклонение, состоящее из упастханы и аргхйи, предпочтительны для солнца. Можно поклоняться Мне в форме воды, предлагая саму воду. На самом деле, чтобы ни предлагал Мне с верой мой преданный - даже если это всего лишь немного воды - это для Меня дороже всего.
Пояснение: Особенно в публичном храмовом поклонении, Божество необязательно будет удовлетворено только лишь преданностью пуджари; скорее преданные должны проявить свою преданность, энергично стараясь предложить хорошие подношения, как говорится в этом стихе. Шрила Прабхупада выделил пять главных предметов, которые можно предлагать Божеству, чтобы удовлетворить Его: первоклассные благовония, цветы, пищу, одежды и украшения. Однако, простое или сложное, поклонение Божеству проводится в определённом храме, следует прилагать особое старание, чтобы эти пять видов параферналий соответствовали очень высокому стандарту. Обычно, поклонение Божеству дома может быть менее богатым, чем в храме, но в обоих случаях всё должно предлагаться с преданностью. Тексты с 15 по 18 связаны с предметом упаданы, отбором предметов для поклонения.
Текст 18: Даже очень богатые подношения не удовлетворяют Меня, если они предложены непреданными. Но Я рад любому незначительному подношению, сделанному Моим любящим преданным и конечно, Я особенно рад, когда прекрасные подношения благоухающих масел, благовоний, цветов и изысканных блюд предлагаются с любовью.
Пояснение: Чтобы помочь развить правильное отношение к поклонению Божеству, необходимо читать, слушать и помнить об играх, в которых Господь принимает какие-нибудь подношения от Своих преданных (хорошие примеры можно найти в “Источнике вечного наслаждения” в главах “Осво¬бождение жён брахманов, совершавших жертвоприношения” и “Господь Кришна благословляет брахмана Судаму”). В следующей молитве из Става-малы, Шри Рупа Госвами выражает преданное отношение, которое следует проявлять, совершая подношение Господу:  О враг демона Муры, так же как Ты милостиво принял еду от жён брахманов Матхуры, банановые шкурки от Видуры, масло, йогурт и молоко от коров Враджа, горсть дроблёного риса от Твоего друга Судами, молоко из сосков матери Йашоды и сладости, предложенные гопи Враджа, пожалуйста, прими мой дар с таким же удовольствием.
Текст 19: Совершив омовение и собрав параферналии, поклоняющийся должен окружить своё сиденье листьями травы куша, расположив их кончиками на восток. Затем он должен сесть лицом либо на восток, либо на север, или же, если Божество стоит на одном месте, он должен сесть прямо перед лицом Божества.
Пояснение: Подвижное Божество должно ставиться лицом либо на запад, либо на юг во время омовения, или в том направлении, в котором пуджари встречает стационарное Божество.
Текст 20: Преданный должен освятить различные части своего тела прикасаясь к ним и произнося мантры. Он должен сделать то же для Моей формы Божества, а затем своими руками должен очистить Божество от старых цветов и остатков прошлых подношений. Он должен правильно подготовить священный горшок и сосуд, наполненный водой для обрызгивания.
Пояснение: Тексты 19 и 20 описывают атма-шуддхи - самоочищение и упадана -сбор предметов для поклонения, затем,.асана-стхапана - под-готовку сиденья, ньяса - наложение мантр на части тела, гхата-стхапана или калаша-стхапана - подготовку священного сосуда для поклонения или купания Божества, и саманйа-аргйа или прокшанийа-патра-стхапана - подготовку сосуда с водой для обрызгивания в качестве очищения.
Асана, как положение поклонения:
Иногда предложение упачар делится на группы в зависимости от изменения места или положения Божества при поклонении. Внизу приведён список этих групп, каждая из которых обозначена как асана в панчаратра-шастре:
1) мантрасана: Господа принимают с асаной, свагатой, падйа, аргхйей, ачаманом, мадхупаркой и пунар-ачаманом. Заключительные элементы воспевания мула-мантра-джапы, вознесения молитв Господу, исспрашивания прощения за оскорбления, обход и поклоны так же предлагаются в этой асане. Мантрасана - это основная асана, в которой Божество возвращается несколько раз в ходе сложного поклонении;
2) снанасана: Господу предлагается обувь и Его ведут к месту купания где Ему предлагают зубную щётку и скребок для языка (если они не были предложены при его первом пробуждении. В это время на Его тело наносится масло и его купают, вытирают и предлагают гамчу - красивую хлоп¬чатобумажную повязку) и ачаман;
3) аланкарасана: Госиоду снова предлагают обувь и ведут на аланкарасану, где Ему предлагаются одежды, упавита, украшения, сандаловая паста, украшения из цветов и гирлянды, благовония и светильники (пуджари может медитировать, что он предлагает Кришне много типов красивой обуви, приличествующей каждому случаю);
4) йатрасана: После украшения Господь может покинуть храм с процессией в паланкине. Это иногда делается в медитации. 5/бхогасана: Господу снова предлагают обувь, и затем Его ведут на бхогасану, где Ему предлагается асана, вода для омовения Его рук и рта, падйа, ачаман, аргхйа и вода для Его рук. Затем ?му предлагается еда, питьевая вода, вода для омовения Его рук, жжшжж рта, стоп, ача¬ман и наконец тамбула;
6) парйанкасана:Господь даёт даршан в течение дня в парйанкасане. Парйанка означает "ложе". Так Господь отдыхает, принимая различные подношения от посещающих преданных;
7) шайанасана: Укладывание Господа в кровать для отдыха называется шайанасашэй. 
В сложном поклонении перед предложением предметов, соответствующих определённой асане, обычно Господу предлагают первые пять предметов из шодашанагара: асану, свагату, падйа, аргхйу и ачаман.
Нйаса: Нйаса означает помещение звуков или частей мантр на различ¬
ные части тела. Есть два типа нйасы: в первом используются части звука
- алфавитные звуки (матрика) или слоги, имеющиеся в Гайатри-мантрах,
а в другом используются имена Господа, Его жён, энергий и спутников.
Цель нйасы - очистить и освятить тело. Тогда как бхута-шуддхи /в вавдхи
бхакти/, как мы объясняли в главе I, Том I, просто приносит телесную
чистоту, нйаса, через нанесение звуков на тело, создаёт условия духовности, делая тело качественно таким же, как и у Господа. Шрила Рупа
Госвами считает, что нйасы являются характерными элементами Щряют
(поклонения Божеству методом ваидхи-бхакти). В разделе, связанном с
поклонением, даются два типа нйасы: кара-нйаса для рук и анга-нйаса
для тела - и то и другое пуджари может совершить после поклонения •
своему духовному учителю Господу Чаитанйе и перед поклонением
Кришне.
 Нйаса на Божестве обычно совершается только во время установки. Устанавливая Господа в гхат (священный горшок) или в вишеша-аргхйу (специальная аргхйа, куда призывается Божество), преданный может совершить нйасу так же, как он делал бы на себе. В частности рекомен¬дуется, чтобы пуджари совершал нйасу на себе, если он собирается провести какой-нибудь вид установки - либо священного горшка, либо вишеша-аргхйи, либо Божества.
Текст 21. Затем, водой из этого сосуда прокшанийа, он должен обрыз¬гать место, где будут поклоняться Божеству, принесённные для предложе¬ния подношения и собственное тело. Затем он должен украсить различны¬ми благоприятными компонентами три сосуда, наполненных водой.
Пояснение: Этот стих означает очищение места (стхана-шуддхи), параферналий , (давийа-шуддхи) и самого себя (атма-шудхи) обрызгиванием (прокшана). Слова таис таих в подлинном санскритском тексте (означающие “с тем, что пригодно”) подразумевают, что пуджари не нужно слишком беспокоиться,  если какой-либо предмет оказался непригодным для пред¬ложения. Можно предлагать непригодные предметы,  заменяя их в медита¬ции на пригодные.
Текст 22: Затем поклоняющийся должен очистить эти три сосуда. Он должен освятить сосуд с водой для омовения стоп Господа воспеванием хридайайа намах,  сосуд с водой для аргхйи воспеванием ширасе сваха, и сосуд с водой для омовения рта Господа воспеванием шикхайаи вашат. Так же для всех трёх сосудов следует повторить Гайатри-мантру.
Пояснение: Этот стих даёт крат¬кое описание патра-стханы, подготовки предметов для поклонения.
Текст 23: Поклоняющийся должен медитировать на Мою тонкую форму, которая находится в теле поклоняющегося, уже очищенном воздухом и огнём - как на источник всех живых существ. Эта форма Господа воспри¬нимается осознавшими себя мудрецами в последней части вибрации свя¬щенного слога ом.
Пояснение: Этот стих указывает на очищение посредством пранайамы и бхута-шуддхи. Как говорилось тут, можно использовать ом-биджа в пранайаме или, как рекомендует Санатана Госвами, кама-биджа. Гаудийа Вайшнавы следуют процедуре бхута-шуддхи, в которой человек медитирует на своё положение вечного слуги слуги Господа. Бхута-шуддхи могут предшествовать диг-бандхана и вахни-пракара, дословно “закрытие десяти направлений” и “окружение (преданного) тонким огнём”. Эти дейст¬вия, в которых используется звук, мантра и медитация, строят защитную стену вокруг преданного, чтобы обеспечить концентрацию при поклонении.
Ум, особенно рассеянный, может подвергаться влиянию различных тон¬ких негативных сущностей. Но личность, прочно укрепившаяся в предан¬ности, может не подвергаться таким влияниям и поэтому для него эти действия необязательны.
Этот стих и предыдущие четыре обсуждают шесть видов очищения, необ-ходимых при поклонении Божеству (смотри описание шести разделов чис¬тоты - сад-шуддхи).
Текст 24: Преданный ощущает Сверхдушу,  чьё присутствие наполняет тело преданного в форме, доступной его реализации. Так, преданный поклоняется Господу с полной отдачей и становится полностью погружён¬ным в Него. Прикасаясь к различным частям Божества и произнося подхо¬дящие мантры, преданный должен пригласить Сверхдушу насладиться формой Божества, а затем преданный должен поклоняться Мне.
 Пояснение: Стихи 23 и 24 описывают читта-шуддхи (очищение сознания), дхьяну (медитацию на форму Господа) и. манаса-пуджу (поклонение в уме). Стих 24 описывает авахану - пробуждение или призыв Божества из своего сердца. Это обычно не проделывается с постоянно установленными Божест¬вами. Однако, Господь призывается   во временное Божество, в аргхйу (вишеша-аргхйа - так же известна как дхана-аргхйа), в воду для купа¬ния Божества и в огонь для йаджны. Посредством медитации, мантр и мудр, Господа приглашают в желаемое место, а затем предлагают защиту посредством нйасы - прикосновением к различным частям Божества и вос¬певанием мантр. 
Кришна-дхйана  (медитация на трансцендентную форму Кришны):
 Господь Шива молился: "Мой дорогой Господь, я хочу увидеть Тебя. Ты имеешь много других форм, но я хочу видеть ту  Твою форму, которая особенно дорога преданным. Пожалуйста, будь милостив,  и яви мне эту форму, ибо только та форма, которой поклоняются преданные, может в совершенстве удовлетворить все устремления чувств"/Бхаг.4.24.44/
В своей Бхакти-сандарбхе Шрила-Джива Госвами отмечает, что эта дхйана должна идти на форму Господа, находящегося в Своей вечной обители, а не на форму Господа в сердце, как делают йоги.
Ниже приведён перевод пространной медитации на Кришну из Хари-бхакти-виласы. для усложнения поклонения Радхе-Кришне, можно совершать эту дхйану перед манаса-пуджей:
Чистая земля Вриндавана охлаждается тенью деревьев, чьи нежные ветви отягощены гроздьями новых бутонов и самых прекрасных цветов. Эти де¬ревья истекают мёдом и окружены райским благоуханием, и их стволы перевиты виноградными лозами с гроздьями свежих цветов.
Сердце Вриндавана оглашается гудением роящихся пчёл, летящих насла¬диться нектаром из распустившихся цветов, и койками голубей, попугаев, сарика и кукушек. Повсюду танцуют павлины.
Во Вриндаване дует лёгкий, мягкий ветерок, несущий чудесную прохла¬ду с перекатывающихся волн Йамуны. Этот ветерок, переносящий пыльцу с тычинок полностью распустившихся лотосов, игриво колышет одежды гопи,  чьи мысли приходят в согласие с желанием их Господа.
Посреди Вриндавана возвышается дерево калла-врикша,  исполняющее все желания,  чьи ветви - кораллы, листья - изумруды,  бутоны - алмазы и жемчуга и чьи плоды - рубины. Обслуживаемое олицетворёнными временами года,  оно приносит все виды цветов одновременно.
У подножия сочащегося нектаром дерева калпа-врикша лежит местность, которая сияет как солнце,  встающее над грядой золотых гор. Блистая мозаиками драгоценных камней и сияя кучками золотого песка,  это место полностью свободно от волн сожаления, иллюзии, старости,  смерти, го¬лода и жажди.
На инкрустированном драгоценными камнями полу стоит превосходная асана в форме восьмилепесткового лотоса,  окрашенного в цвета заката. В центре,  блистающий как солнце сидит в удобной позе Господь Мукунда. Он сияет как великолепный тёмный сапфир,  чёрен как сажа, темен как гора грозовых облаков, нежен как голубой лотос. В Его чёрную копну волос, густых, лоснящихся и вьющихся воткнуто переливающееся павлинье перо.
На Его голове украшения из цветов париджата,  окружённые роями пчёл, и на Его ушах свежие цветы. Посреди Его лба,  окружённого выбившимися локонами, сияет вертикальная,  светло-жёлтая тилака между парой длин¬ных, лианоподобных бровей. Его лицо сияет как безупречная луна осенью, и Его глаза подобны лепесткам лотоса. Его гладкие щёки блестят от лучей, испускаемых Его драгоценными серьгами в форме акулы. Его пре¬красный нос изящно выдаётся и Его нежная улыбка подобная луне, жасмину, или цветку мандара освещает все черты Его лица.
Вокруг Его похожей на раковину шеи висит нить цветов цвета коралла и молодых листьев, и с Его плеч до Его стоп спускается гирлянда из цветов калпа-врикша,  окружённая опьянёнными пчёлами. На Его широкой груди располагается сверкающая нить жемчуга, подобная созвездию, сияющий камень каустубха, подобный солнцу в небе, и Его отличительный знак - Шриватса.
Его плечи высоки, Его красивые полные руки досягают колен, Его живот слегка вдавлен и выпукл с красивым глубоким пупком посередине. Вверх от Его пупка тянется едва заметная линия чёрных волос. Он укра¬шен бриллиантами, бусами, ножными кольцами, шнурами и золотым поясом, усыпанным драгоценными камнями. Разнообразные узоры нанесены на раз¬личные части Его тела. Вокруг Его талии обёрнуты жёлтые одежды.
У Него красивые бёдра и колени, очаровательные лодыжки и стопы, сияющие сильнее, чем полированный панцирь черепахи. Ногти на Его ногах подобны граням рубина, а пальцы Его ног подобны листьям, украшенным каменьями. На Его розовых ладонях и стопах расположены благоприятные знаки рыбы, стрекала погонщика слонов, чакры, флага, лотоса, молнии и ячменного зерна. Его тело, вобравшее высшие элементы красоты, сопер¬ничает с физической привлекательностью Купидона,  бога любви.
Шри Кришна - это океан безграничного блаженства.  Из Его флейты -
становящейся совершенной на фоне Его лотосного лица - вытекают транс-цендентные раги, когда Он просто двигает Свими пальцами. Слушая эти
раги, все существа и их потомки привлекаются и очаровываются,  их
сердца оттаивают.	
Шри Кришна окружён коровами с длинными тонкими хвостами. Они при-ближаются к Нему неуверенной походкой, ибо их вымя полны молока. Их большие глаза приковываются к лотосному лицу Господа, тогда как полу-пережёванные стебли травы продолжаются держаться на кончиках их зубов. Новорождённые телята стоят неподвижно, их красота подчёркивается мо¬лочной пеной, стекающих с их маленьких губ и зубов, которыми они так страстно сосали полное вымя. Они насторожили свои маленькие уши, чтобы слушать глубокие, чарующие звуки Его флейты. Старшие телята, с разно¬цветными пятнами на горле и маленькими рожками, торчащими на их пу¬шистых головах, задирают хвосты, бодаются, скачут туда-сюда и в конце концов собираются вокруг Господа. Могучие быки, отягощенные грузом своих огромных горбов, низко мыча, лениво подходят к Нему. Но когда жидкий нектар из флейты входит в их насторожённые уши, они раздувают ноздри и поднимают головы.
Мальчики-пастушки, подобные Кришне характером, блаженной природой, возрастом, занятиями и одеждой играют сладостные медленные мелодии на своих флейтах и винах. Они поют прекрасные мотивы и с поднятыми руками замечательно танцуют. Малыши, произносящие нескладные слова, с тигровыми когтями, подвешенными к шеям и позванивающими колокольчи¬ками, привязанными к лодыжкам и полным животам, также подходят к Госпо¬ду. Привлекательные пастушки, чьи талии отмечены тремя линиями, выхо¬дят вперёд, стремясь служить Ему. Они покачиваются под тяжестью своих широких, тяжёлых бёдер и их головы клонятся к низу под грудами запле¬тённых волос. Дерева желаний их тел, политые нектаром Его флейты покрываются гусиной кожей, как цветы, погружённые в вино. Океан премы в сердцах гопи разливается, благодаря луноподобной улыбке сына Нанды и брызги с этих бушующих волн премы появляются как капельки пота на телах трудящихся гопи.
Из под Своих длинных, изогнутых бровей, Он бросает быстрые взгляды - проявления смертельных стрел, которые поражают уязвимые места в спо-койствии гопи. Обеспокоенные, но не покорившиеся, они пытаются пода¬вить мучительную дрожь, которая начинает сотрясать все части их тел, но, стремясь пить нектар несравненной формы Кришны, они с полуприкры¬тыми застенчивыми глазами, украдкой бросают на Него взгляды и так они продолжают плыть в потоках премы.
Рои пчёл, стремящихся пить мёд, стекающий из цветов, которые упали из их распущенных кос, окружают гопи. В своей неистовой страсти, гопи бормочут невнятные, нежные слова и их колокольчики на талии позванивают от неконтролируемой дрожи, их прекрасные шёлковые одежды, растрепавшие¬ся от тяжёлого дыхания, открывают части их блистательных тел. Мягкий звук их нерешительных шагов смешивается со звуком от их украшенных каменьями ножных колец и разносится по всем направлениям.
Их губы подрагивают, серьги сверкают и их глаза в оправе из прекрасных ресниц остаются полуприкрытыми из-за сияния. В своих изящных игривых руках они держат различные подношения для своего Господа, которого они постоянно сопровождают.
Господь, источник наслаждения, украшен гирляндой из распустившихся голубых лотосов в форме тёмных, беспокойных глаз гопи, которые сосре-доточились на Его форме. Их глаза, как гирлянда из жаждущих любви пчёл, безумно пьют жидкий мод Его всепривлекающего лица.
Гопы, гопи и коровы стоят на некотором расстоянии, тогда как деваты во главе с Брахмой, Шивой и Индрой стоят впереди, декламируя стихи, чтобы обрести материальное богатство (артха). С правой стороны стоят собравшиеся муни, склонные к исполнению законов дхармы и ведическому знанию. Позади Санака и другие йогиндры, желающие освобождения (мокша), пребывают в состоянии самадхи. Слева стоят Макши, Сиддхи, Гандхарвы, Видйадхары и Чараны со своими жёнами вместе с Киннарами и лучшими из Апсар. В стремлении к каме (наслаждению) они поют, танцуют и играют на музыкальных инструментах.
В небе появился Нарада Муни, белый как раковина, сияющий как луна, жасмин и сверкающая молния. Он украшен спутанными волосами краснова¬того цвета. Зная заключение всех писаний, он служит лотосным стопам Кришны с неуклонной преданностью, получая все материальные блага. Он радует Господа перебирая струны своей вины, которая издаёт удиви¬тельные мелодии, составленные из искусных paг.
Тексты 25-26: Поклоняющийся сначала должен представить Моё сиденье украшенным олицетворёнными божествами религии, знания, отречения и богатства и девятью Моими энергиями. Он должен думать о сидении Господа, как о восьмилепестковом лотосе, блистательном из-за шафра¬новых волосков на его листьях. Затем, следуя правилам Вед и тантр, он должен предложить Мне воду для омовения стоп, воду для омовения рта, аргхйу и другие предметы поклонения. Через этот процесс он дости¬гает и материального наслаждения и освобождения.
Пояснение: Стих 25 описывает питха-пуджу, или поклонение месту, где Господь пребывает со Своими разнообразными спутниками. Чтобы совершать питха-пуджу необходимо сначала нарисовать восьмилепестковый лотос сандаловой пастой в снана-патре, месте омовения Божества. Затем, используя лепестки цветов и мантры, человек поклоняется различным спутникам и энергиям Господа в различных частях лотоса. Так как эта процедура довольно сложная, пуджари не должен совершать её во всех деталях в своём ежедневном поклонении. Однако можно следовать совету медитации, данному Господом Кришной в этом стихе, перед поклонением Ему с параферналиями. Стих 26 описывает предложение упачар перед омовением Божества. Когда бы Божество ни перемещалось с одной асаны на другую (положения для принятия поклонения), поклоняющийся должен предлагать падйа (омо¬вение стоп), аргхйу (благоприятные предметы, предлагаемые почётному гостю) и ачаман (воду для питья маленькими глотками). Повторяющиеся предложения этих и других упачар составляют список из шестидесяти четырёх упачар, относящихся к перемене асаны в ходе дня.
Заметка об ачамане: “Вода для омовения рта” - термин технически неправильный. Скорее ачаман (или ачаманийа) предназначен для малень¬ких глотков в ходе повторения мантр. Так же как и преданный совершает ачаман для очищения перед определёнными действиями и после, так и Господь совершает ачаман с той же целью. Вода для омовения рта (мукха-пракшалана) после еды считается частью наиведйа-упачары. В усложнён¬ном поклонении она может предлагаться отдельно.
Текст 27: Следует поклоняться последовательно диску Господа - Сударшане, Его раковине Панчаджанйе, Его булаве, мечу, луку, стрелам и плугу. Его оружию мушала, Его камню Каустубхе, Его цветочной гирлянде и завитку волос Шриватса на Его груди.
Текст 28: Следует поклоняться спутникам Господа: Панде и Сунанде; Гаруде, Прачанде и Чанде, Махабале и Бале, Кумуде и Кумудекшане.
Пояснение: Храм - это проекция духовной обители Господа, проявления и размеры которой описаны в писаниях. Дворец на Ваикунтхалоке имеет четверо ворот, охраняемых четырьмя парами стражников. На входе так же присутствуют спутники и энергии Господа. Чтобы получить доступ к Господу, преданный сначала должен получить благосклонность стражников и спутников. Поклоняясь спутникам Господа, преданный осознаёт, что без их милости достижение Господа невозможно. В Шримад-Бхагаватам (5.12.12) говорится:”Мой дорогой царь Рахугана, не имея возможности умастить своё тело пылью с лотосных стоп великих преданных, невозможно осознать Абсолют¬ную Истину. Невозможно осознать Абсолютную Истину просто соблюдая целибат (брахмачарйу), строго следуя правилам и предписаниям жизни домохозяина, покидая дом как ванапрастха, принимая саннйасу или про¬ходя через суровые покаяния, погружаясь зимой в воду или окружая себя летом огнём и палящим жаром солнца. Есть много других процессов понять Абсолютную Истину, но Абсолютная Истина доступна только тому, кто обрёл милость великих преданных”.
Хотя строение нынешних храмов может не согласовываться с духовными описаниями, однако Господь присутствует в храме.  Его обитель присут¬ствует также, хотя мы не можем увидеть этого. Поэтому преданные могут продолжать поклоняться привратникам и спутникам Господа. Это часто делается через медитацию после того,  как человек входит в комнату Божества и садится на асану. Входя в комнату Божества первый раз на дню, пуджари должен вспомнить спутников и испросить их дозволения войти и выполнять служение Господу.
Текст 29: Предлагая такие предметы,  как прокшана, следует поклонять¬ся Дурге, Винайаке, Вйасе, Вишвасене, духовным учителям и различным полубогам. Все эти личности должны находиться на своих должных местах, лицом к Божеству Господа.
Пояснение: Сознавая, что Господь никогда не остаётся одинок и что Его можно удовлетворить, только если сначала предложить почтение Его преданным, пуджари может просто вспоминать все параферналии и лично¬стей, описанных в стихах с 27 по 29, когда он приступает к поклоне¬нию Божеству. В поклонении Радха-Кришне памятование о спутниках Господа на Голоке Вриндаване и махаджанах предпочтительнее памятования о пребывающих на Ваикунтхе, перечисленных в этих стихах. Важнее всего помнить о духовном учителе, который есть полная сумма всех полубогов. Шрила Джива Госвами, обсуждая этот стих в своей Бхакти-сандарбхе, отмечает, что "полубоги", упомянутые здесь, на самом деле являются не полубогами этого материального мира, но вечными спутниками Господа на Ваикунтхе, имеющими те же самые имена, что и полубоги материальные. И так, "полубогам" Ваикунтхи поклоняются как чистым преданным Господа.

----------


## Susila dasi

Тексты 30-31: Поклоняющийся должен купать Божество каждый день настолько роскошно, насколько он может себе позволить, используя воду ароматизированную сандалом,  корнем ушира, камфорой, кункумой и агуру. Он должен так же воспевать различные ведические гимны, такие как андавака, известный как Сварна-гхарма, Махапуруша-видйа, Пуруша-сукту различные песни из Сама Веды,  такие как Раджана и Рохинйа.
Пояснение: Есть множество трав, которые можно использовать для аро-матизации воды для омовения Господа,  и это будет описано в томе 2 этого пособия. Пуджари обычно капают несколько капель розовой воды или кладут несколько благоухающих лепестков в воду для купания. Преданные обычно воспевают молитву Пуруша-сукту, когда поклоняются Божеству, шалаграма-шиле. Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал,  чтобы пуджари так же воспевали молитвы Брахма-самхйты при купании Божеств.
Текст 32: Мой преданный должен затем любовно украсить Меня одеждами, шнуром брахмана, различными украшениями, знаками тилака и гирляндами и он должен так же умастить Моё тело благоухающими маслами, всё как предписано.
Пояснение: “Благоухающие масла” здесь и в следующем тексте особо указывают на гандху, или сандаловую пасту, смешанную с различными ингридиентами. Они могут так же включать благовония, предложенные на хлопчатобумажных глазках или вложенные в одежды Божества. Утвержде¬ние Господа, что предметы нужно предлагать “всё как предписано” (гатха учитам) подразумевает, что подробностям данным в шастрах о предложении предметов, таким как процедура очищения и использование мантр, необхо¬димо следовать насколько это возможно, с должным пониманием смысла процедур.
После купания Господа, пуджари может предложить эти предметы, когда
Господь находится в аланкарасане, асане для одевания. Если здесь
присутствуют и большие и маленькие Божества одних и тех же личностей
(Радха-Кришна, Гаура-Нитаи, Джаганнатха), в то время, как маленькие
металлические Божества принимают Своё омовение, Большие Божества
в то же самое время могут одеваться вторым пуджари. Поскольку Господь
безграничен, он может принимать все виды поклонения одновременно от
бесчисленных преданных без затруднений.
Текст 33: Поклоняющийся должен с верой подносить Мне воду для омове¬ния Моих стоп и рта, благоуханные масла, цветы и нерасщепленные зёрна, вместе с благовониями и другие подношения.
Пояснение: “Нерасщеплённые зёрна” или акшата, состоят обычно из неварёного риса смешанного либо с кункумой, либо с куркумой для Божеств Вишну, кроме Кришны, который предпочитает просто белый рис. Акшата обычно предлагается бросанием щепоток её к лотосным стопам Божества с одновременным воспеванием Его имён - 16 либо 108, предваряя каждое имя слогом ом, ставя следом имя в дательном падеже и заканчивая словом намах. В индийских храмах пуджари часто делают это как форму поклоне¬ния перед посетителями храма. Можно также поклоняться различным спут¬никам Господа, вроде тех, что перечислены в тексте 29, с акшатой и воспеванием их имён.
Предлагаемые и непредлагаемые цветы:
Шастры утверждают, что Господь больше рад предложению первоклассных цветов, а затем уже предложению драгоценных камней и золота. Поэтому большое внимание должно уделяться доставлению подходящих цветов. Пред-лагаемые цветы должны обладать приятным ароматом, особенно если они белые или жёлтые. Если это невозможно, вы можете предлагать непахнущие или тёмноокрашенные цветы до тех пор, пока они не имеют недостатков, перечисленных ниже.
Хари-бхакти-виласа в частности прославляет следующие цветы, которые мы по мере возможности идентифицировали с латинскими или местными названиями: джати - жасмин, жасминиум грандифлорум;  красные и белые лотосы, малати - жасмин,  кадамба - науцлеа кадамба; бутоны манго, маллика - жасмин цветущий ночью; двойной жасмин - линум узитатиггимум; мадхави - весенний цветок, гаертнера рацемоза;  чампака - мицелиа чампак; френгипани - разновидность магнолии; ашока - джонесиа ашока росб; карникара - птеросинтернум ацерфолиум, цаесия фистула или канийар; джхинтика - балена кристата; карави - целозиа кристата, трава асафетиды; йутхика - жасминум ауркулатум; мандара - белая разновидность галотропи гигантеа;  патала - бигониа суавеолонс; бапула - мимусонс еленги; тила - сезамум индикум; джапа - китайская роза;  билва - аегле мармелос, бел или древесное яблоко; белая кутаджа,  кетаки - панданус одоратиссимус; питака - одина пенната, шафран; тагара - таберноенмонтана коронариа, лунный свет или лунный цветок; палаша - бутеа фрондоза; и кумуда - белая водяная лилия.
Хари-бхакти-виласа причисляет к непредлагаемым цветам следующие: порванные, старые или засохшие (за исключением лотоса, чампака, туласи,  ачастийа, и бакула), гнилые цветы или с насекомыми или попорченные ими цветы, которые валялись на земле (кроме бакула); плохо пахнущие цветы; цветы без запаха (кроме куша); цветы с колючих растений (кроме благо¬ухающих и светлоокрашенных, хотя розы любого цвета приемлемы); бутоны цветов (кроме жасмина); цветы с нечистыми предметами на них, такими как волосы; цветы с кладбища; цветы, прикасавшиеся к нечистому пред¬мету, такому как труп; цветы которые держались при произнесении пранамы;  цветы собранные или державшиеся левой рукой; цветы, собранные в нижнем белье; цветы, которые накладывались на голову или ухо, или касавшиеся нижней части тела; цветы, надушенные чем-нибудь; цветы, которые омыва¬лись погружением в воду ( потому, что они теряют запах и пачкают всё к чему прикасаются); цветы, срезанные в самое жаркое время дня или ночью; цветы, добытые обламыванием веток или срубанием деревьев; цветы арка; и цветы дхуступа. Также не следует использовать украденные цветы или цветы, которые были ароматизированны маслами или чем-либо другим.
Текст 34: В соответствии со своими возможностями, преданный должен приготовить для предложения Мне леденцы,  сладкий рис, гхи, шашкули (пирожки из рисовой муки), апупа (различные сладкие пирожки) модака
(паровые клёцки из рисовой муки, начиненные сладким кокосом и сахаром),  самйава (пшеничные пирожки,  сделанные с гхи и молоком и покрытые сахаром и специями), йогурт, овощные супы и другие вкусные блюда.
Пояснение: Как описано в песни Бхога-арати Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура Господь Кришна и Его друзья пастушки наслаждаются большим разнообра¬зием блюд, которые Шримати Радхарани и её подружки затем употребляют как прасад. В храмах Гаудийа Вайшнавов Кршне обычно предлагается один поднос с едой,  который затем предлагается как прасад Радхарани.  Однако Шрила Прабхупада отметил,  что отдельные подносы могут быть предложены Кришне и Радхарани одновременно. Предлагая раздельные подносы,  пуджари должен понимать, что Радхарани сначала предлагает Свой поднос Кришне, и что Она ест только после того, как Господь завершит Свою трапезу. Альтернативой предложению двух подносов является предложение одного очень большого подноса, который сервирован как можно Богаче. В любом случае, предлагается много или один поднос, преданный, выполняющий предложение, должен понимать,  что он предлагает всё своему духовному учителю, который предложит бхогу через парампару Господу Чаитанйе, Господу Кришне и Их спутникам. Поэтому, предлагая бхогу мы воспеваем пранама-мантры духовному учителю, Господу Чаитанйе и Господу Кришне молясь, чтобы Они приняли наше незначительное подношение.
Текст 35: В особых случаях, и если возможно,  ежедневно, Божеству следует проводить массаж с мазями, показывать зеркало, предлагать эвкалиптовую палочку для чистки Его зубов, купать в пяти видах нектара, предлагать все виды изысканной пищи в сопровождении пения и танцев.
Пояснение: Преданный может предлагать разнообразные предметы, вроде перечисленных здесь, как аспекты царского поклонения. Такие предметы могут предлагаться иногда, если невозможно предлагать их каждый день. Как указывается в комментарии к этому стиху, Шрила Шридхара Свами рекомендует Экадаши как подходящий день для выполнения особого покло¬нения Божеству. Пуджари может, например, предлагать панчамрита-снану каждый экадаши, и в этот день он может также петь подходящие молитвы в конце утреннего поклонения (обычно после даршана-арати). Или, в эка¬даши, некоторые предметы, которые в обычные дни предлагались только в виде мантры и воды или цветочных лепестков, могут быть предложены непосредственно, такие как палочка для чистки зубов (данта-дхава) или орехи бетеля. Соответственно в экадаши, он может украшать кровать Господа цветами, как оговаривается в шестидесятой из шестидесяти четы¬рёх упачар.
Мазь, упомянутая в приведённом стихе, может означать пасту из семян сезама, которую наносят на Божество,  чтобы очистить Его перед омовением.
Текст 36: На арене, сделанной согласно духовных наставлений, предан¬ный должен провести огненное жертвоприношение,  используя священный пояс, жертвенное углубление и алтарную насыпь. Когда жертвенный огонь загорится,  преданный должен разжечь его дровами, собранными его руками.
Пояснение: В своей Сат-крийа- сара-дипике Гопала Бхатта Госвами даёт подробное описание того, как строить арену для синенного жертво¬приношения и как проводить жертвоприношение. Эти подробности мы при¬ведём в томе 2 этого пособия. Здесь, в Одиннадцатой Песни Шримад-Бхагаватам, в стихах с 36 по 41 кратко описывается, как совершать  нитйа-хому, или огненное жертвоприношение, проводимое ежедневно, как заключительная часть поклонения Божеству. В больших храмах, таких как Тирупати, Шри Рангам и Шри Майапур Чандродайа Мандир, преданные совершают хому ежедневно для удовольствия Господа. Маленькие храмы могут проводить простую хому, как аспект особого поклонения, проводимого в дни экадаши и праздников.
Текст 37: Уложив траву куша на землю и сбрызнув её водой, необходи¬мо совершить ритуал анвадхана, согласно предписанных правил. Затем надо подготовить предметы, которые будут предложены как подношения и нужно освятить их водой из сосуда для обрызгивания. Потом, поклоня¬ющийся должен медитировать на Меня в огне.
Пояснение: Здесь, поклоняющемуся, указывается медитировать на Господа в огне. Шрила Дкжива Госвами отмечает, что форма Господа, на которую человек медитирует в огне, должна быть не изначальной формой Кришны, но проявления Господа как Параматмы. Так, когда бы преданный ни думал о Кришне, он думает о тонких проявлениях Господа, которые Он всегда являет во Вриндаване - проявлениях не предназначенных для пылающего огня
Тексты 38-41: Разумный преданный должен медитировать на ту форму Господа, чей цвет подобен расплавленному золоту, в чьих руках располо¬жены раковина, диск, булава и цветок лотоса, и кто всегда умиротворён и одет в одежды цвета волосков в цветке лотоса. Его шлем, браслеты, пояс и украшения на руках ослепительно блестят. На Его груди знак Шриватса, со светящимся камнем Каустубха и гирляндой из лесных цветов. Затем преданный должен поклоняться этому Господу, беря куски дерева, смоченные в жертвенном гхи и подкладывая их в огонь. Он должен испол¬нить ритуал агхара, отправляя в огонь различные предметы поклонения смоченные в гхи. Затем он должен предложить шестнадцати полубогам, начиная с Йамараджа,  подношение, называемое сваштикрит, произнося основные мантры каждому божеству и шестнадцать строк гимна Пуруша-сукты. Проводя одно подношение после каждой строки Пуруша-сукты, он должен произностить определённую мантру,  называя каждое божество.
Пояснение: Построение хомы имеет много общего с построением предло¬жения поклонения Божеству: священнослужитель собирает предметы, необ¬ходимые для процедуры (упадана), очищает площадку (стхана-шуддхи), а затем приглашает Господа в огонь (авахана). Пригласив Господа, поклоняющийся затем медитирует (дхйана) на Его форму и в конце концов поклоняется Ему с шестнадцатью предметами в форме шестнадцати мантр из гимна Пуруша-сукта.
Текст 42: Так поклоняясь Господу в жертвенном огне, преданный должен принести своё почтение личным спутникам Господа поклонившись, а затем должен сделать им подношение. Затем он должен тихо произнести Мула-мантру Божества Господа, вспоминая об Абсолютной Истине, как о Верхов¬ной Личности, Нарайане.
Пояснение: Этот стих применим как для завершения йаджны, так и для завершения утреннего поклонения Божеству. В заключении йаджны предан¬ный должен провести мула-мантра-хому; в заключении поклонения Божеству, он должен произнести мула-мантру и Гайатри-мантру Божества, которому поклоняется. Поклонение спутникам Господа, указанное в этом стихе, связано с вайшнава-хомой в процессе йаджны, и с аварана-пуджей и предложением маха-прасада спутникам Господа в поклонении Божеству.
Заключительное поклонение с мула-мантрами и Гайатри-мантрами:
Когда преданный поклоняется своему духовному учителю, он должен воспевать гуру-мула-мантру и гуру-гайатри-мантру (вторая и третья мантры, данные Гуру), когда завершает поклонение. Поклоняясь Господу Чаитанйе или Господу Чаитанйе и Господу Нитйананде, преданный должен завершить поклонение с гаура-мула-мантрой и гаура-гайатри-мантрой (четвёртой и пятой мантрами, данными гуру). Поклоняясь Радха-Кришне он должен завершить поклонение воспеванием гопала-мантры и кама-гайатри (шестой и седьмой мантрами, данными гуру). Для остальных Божеств Бишну-таттвы следует воспевать подходящие мула-мантры (см том I стр.229, и кама-гайатри 9или гаура-гайатри для спутников Господа Чаитанйи). Для других членов Гуру-парампары, кроме своего духовного учителя, необходимо также воспевать гуру-мула-мантру и гуру-гайатри.
Текст 43: Снова (преданный) должен предложить Божеству воду для омовения Его рта, и он должен дать остатки пищи Господа Вишваксене. Затем он должен предложить Божеству ароматную помаду для рта и приготовленный орех бетеля.
Пояснение: После каждого предложения пищи, преданный должен предло¬жить Божеству ачаман. Согласно Парашаре Муни, в ачаман входят падйа, аргхйа и ачаман. "Ароматная помада" указывает на Мукха-васа, или ду¬шистые специи, такие как анис и кардамон, которые освежают рот.
Текст 44: Воспевая вместе со всеми,  с громким пением и танцами, обыгрывая Мои трансцендентные игры,  слушая и рассказывая истории обо Мне, преданный должен в это время погрузиться в такое веселье.
Пояснение: После приватного поклонения Господу, Он даёт Свой даршан преданным и публике, которая получает возможность принести поклонение, особенно посредством описанных здесь действий. Даршана-арати должна сначала сопровождаться воспроизведением пения молитв Говиндам из Брахма-самхиты, как указал Шрила Прабхупада. Преданные могут петь вместе с записью, и в заключение записи, либо сразу же, либо после некоторого дальнейшего воспевания киртана,  собравшиеся преданные дол¬жны предложить поклоны Божествам перед проведением гуру-пуджи Шриле Прабхупаде. После гуру-пуджи преданные должны слушать из Шримад-Бхагаватам (мат-катха шраванам сринван - слушая и рассказывая истории обо Мне). В особых случаях преданные могут обыгрывать драматические постановки для удовлетворения Божеств,  если такие драмы сделаны со вкусом и в настроении служения Господу.
Тексты 45-46: Преданный должен выражать почтение Господу со всеми видами гимнов и молитв, как из Пуран так и из других древних писаний, а также из обычных традиций. Молясь: “О, Господь, пожалуйста, будь милостив ко мне!” он должен принести свои поклоны, упав как палка. Коснувшись головой стоп Божества, он должен затем встать со сложенными ладонями перед Господом и молиться: ”О мой Господь, пожалуйста защити меня, предавшегося Тебе. Я очень испуган этим океаном материального существования, как будто я стою во рту у смерти”.
Пояснение: Эти два стиха описывают стути, или вознесение молитв и атма-самарпанам или принесение себя и своей деятельности к полной преданности. Хотя вознесение молитв может считаться типом преданного служения отдельным от поклонения (вандана), поскольку объектом молитв обычно является Господь в форме Божества, вознесение молитв вписыва¬ется в поклонение Божеству. Но какие бы молитвы Господу ни возносились, основным элементом является обращение к Его милости (прасада бхагаван), для преданного, осознающего, что только по милости Господа (через милость духовного учителя), его служение может быть принято. Так, на¬ряду с традиционными, формально возносимыми молитвами, должно также идти вознесение молитв от сердца (см.”Нектар преданности” глава 9, “Подчинение” и “Вознесение возвышенных молитв”.
Текст 47: Молясь таким образом, преданный должен с почтением принять на голову остатки,  которые Я предлагаю ему.  И если определённое Божест¬во должно быть отозвано в конце поклонения,  когда это будет сделано, преданный вновь помещает свет присутствия Божества в свет лотоса своего сердца.
Пояснение: Этот стих обсуждает нирмала-грахану,  или принятие остат¬ков, предложенных Господу цветов, листьев туласи и чаранамриты. Предан¬ные очень стремятся получить эти остатки, и они относятся к ним со всем почтением, зная об их очистительной силе (см.  "Нектар преданности глава 9 “О чаранамрите” и “Вдыхание благовоний и цветов, пред¬ложенных Божеству”.  После почитания остатков Божеств,  таких как цветы, преданные должны избавиться от них,  бросив их в воду - реку, озеро или океан.
“Отзывание” Божества в заключении поклонения обычно не проделывается Вайшнавами; однако, в поклонении временным формам,  таким как форма Гирираджа, сделанная из коровьего навоза для Говардхана-пуджи, это может проводиться через медитацию так, что Господь благополучно возвра¬щается на Своё место в сердце, прежде чем форма, которой поклонялись, разрушится.
Текст 48: Когда бы человек ни развил веру в Меня - в Моей форме Божества или в других истинных проявлениях - он должен поклоняться Мне в этой форме. Безусловно, Я существую как внутри всех живых сущест, так и отдельно в Моей изначальной форме, поскольку Я - Высшая Душа вceго.
Пояснение: Обсуждая комментарий к этому стиху, следует заметить, что преданный второго класса, развивший веру в Божество как неотличное от Господа, не должен становясь “утвердившимся в сообществе Вайшнавов” думать, что он теперь миновал начальную стадию преданности и потому может прекратить поклонение Божеству. Господь Чаитанйа, действуя как совершенный преданный, демонстрировал настроение идеального проповед¬ника сознания Кришны, посещая многочисленные храмы во время  Своих путешествий. На самом деле, большинство из его спутников - домохозяев имели Божества, которым они служили всю свою жизнь. В действительности, движение санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - это совершенное дополне¬ние к поклонению Божеству, ибо в век Кали главным процессом для удов¬летворения Верховной Личности Бога является совместное воспевание Его святых имён. Так принципы бхагавата-видхи для проповеди сознания' Кришны и принщшы панчаратрика-видхи для поклонения Божеству дополня¬ют друг друга в совместном воспевании славы Господа в присутствии Господа в Его форме Божества.
Текст 49: Поклоняясь Мне различными методами, предписанными в Ведах и тантрах, человек получит от Меня желаемое совершенство как в этой жизни, так и в следующей.
Пояснение: Этот и предыдущий тексты делают упор на важности веры в процесс поклонения Божеству. Имея твёрдую веру,  что Господь присутству¬ет в Своей форме Божества и следуя предписанным методам поклонения, можно достичь всего совершенства.
Все методы поклонения,  предписанные в Ведах и тантрах следуют общей модели очищения, одухотворения,  призыва и поклонения. Краткое описание этой модели может помочь читателю оценить процедурные аспекты покло¬нения Божеству: 
Очищение, одухотворение, приглашение и поклонение:
 Господь совершенно чист и полностью духовен. Чтобы быть достаточно квалифицированным для того, чтобы приблизиться к Господу,  прежде чем начать поклонение Ему,  мы должны пройти процедуры очищения (удаления материальных несовершенств) и одухотворения (призыва духовной сущно¬сти) места поклонения, предметов и веществ, которые будут использованы в поклонении, и самих себя, как проводящих поклонение. Более того, после одухотворения определённых предметов,  таких как вишеша-аргхйа, существует процесс приглашения Господа в предметы. В конце концов мы совершаем само поклонение,  но не только Господу, но так же и параферналиям и спутникам Господа,  с различными упачарами. Очищение, одухотворение призыв и поклонение - всё это составляется из различных процедур в различных комбинациях с использованием материальных элемен¬тов, чувств, ума и разума. Выполняем ли мы эти процедуры детальным, сложным образом или простым, цель одна и та же - помнить о Господе и радовать Его нашим служением.
Вот краткий анализ процедур, которые могут быть использованы - осо¬бенно в подробном поклонении - для очищения, одухотворения, приглаше¬ния и поклонения:
Очищение предметов и веществ, исползуемых в поклонении, вначале включает в себя удаление неблагоприятных тонких влияний и осквернения посредством  прокшаны (окропления чистой водой), вос¬певания мантры (ом астрайа пхат) и показывания мудры (чакра-мудры). Чтобы удалить из жидкостей любые неизвестные мелкие загрязнения, можно дополнительно показать галини-мудру (сито). Затем можно показать дхена-мудру (корову) с тем, чтобы превратить в нектар предмет или вещество, используемые в поклонении.
Одухотворяется предметы и вещества тихим произнесением биджа-мантры (мантра-семя) Божества одним из поклоняющихся с одновременной демонст-рацией биджакшара-мудры, все остальные медитируют как биджа-мантра входит туда.
Приглашение перед установлением - это приглашение Господа присут¬ствовать в веществе (особенно в вишеша-аргхйе или в огне йаджны) с помощью мудр и мантр. Господа просят присутствовать, просят Его подой¬ти ближе,  чтобы можно было проводить служение Ему, приглашают Его форму и предлагают Ему защиту через процесс нйасы, прося быть милос¬тивым и дать Свои благословения.
Поклонение проводится предложением Господу шестнадцати, двенадцати, десяти,  пяти, трёх, двух и даже одного предмета,  исходя из собствен¬ных возможностей. Предметы для поклонения могут быть разделены на четыре категории. Первая категория касается приёма и включает первые семь из шестнадцати атрибутов (асана, свагата,  падйа, аргхйа, ачаман, мадхупарка и пунар-ачаман). Вторая категория касается омовения и оде¬вания (снана, вастра и аланкара - называемая также абхараиа). Третья категория включает атрибуты с одиннадцатого по пятнадцатый (гандха, путала, дхупа, дипа и наиведйа) и касаются собственно поклонения. Последняя категория,  пранама, состоит в произнесении различных молитв, поклонении спутникам Господа, просьбе Господа принять подношения и посвящении всего служению Господу.
В поклонении могут использоваться подлинные предметы (одежды, благо-вония,  светильники и т.д.) или их заменители - вода, цветы или акшата (дроблёный рис) или их комбинации. Предлагая эти заменители, необходимо медитировать на предложение подлинных атрибутов.  
Во всех этих процедурах мы можем осознать три основных принципа преданного служения, а именно севака (личность, предлагающая служение), сева (собственно служение) и севйа (личность, принимающая служение). Когда преданный (севака) находится в чистом сознании,  он может всё должным образом занять в служении Господу (сева) и тем самым цель его служения будет действительно достигнута - удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога (севйа).
Текст 50: Преданный должен как можно лучше установить Моё Божество в прочно построенном храме с прекрасными садами. Эти сады должны быть расположены в стороне,  чтобы дать возможность последователям проводить регулярное ежедневное поклонение, особые процессии с Божеством и праздничные ритуалы.
Пояснение: Храм Господа должен быть “прочно” (дридха) построен, так как одним из шестидесяти четырёх атрибутов поклонения, является пред¬ложение должной защиты Господу. Должны быть приняты все предосторож¬ности для безопасности Господа и Его преданных. Руководители храма должны принимать особые предосторожности против опасности пожара и нападения демонических личностей и преданные должны быть готовы за¬щитить Божества своими жизнями.
Перед тем как Божество будет установлено, преданные, ответственные за управление храмом, должны быть уверены, что Божествам будет обеспечено должное поддержание.  Если нет возможности содержания цветочного сада для Божества,  по крайней мере, все усилия должны прилагаться для обес¬печения хорошего сада Туласи, так как Господь особенно рад предложе¬нию, листьев Туласи.
Текст 51: Тот, кто предлагает Божеству землю, рынки, города, дерев¬ни с тем, чтобы регулярное ежедневное поклонение и особые праздники для Божества могли проходить постоянно, получит богатство, равное Моему.
Пояснение: В прежние времена обычной практикой для царей было стро¬ить большие храмы и посвящать землю, рынки и города служению этим храмам. С ходом Кали-йуги,  такие традиции к сожалению ушли в прошлое, тем не менее, возможно делать пожертвования Божеству - больших сумм денег, накапливаемых на банковском счету, доходы с которого идут на поддержания поклонения. Это так же обычная практика, особенно в Индии, для храмового руководства принимать пожертвования особых сумм денег, на которые для дающего совершаются определённые функции поклонения. С этой целью в храме, на виду у посетителей, вывешивается список функ¬ций с соответствующими пожертвованиями, которые принимаются одним из храмовых служителей.
Тексты 52-53: Устанавливая Божество Господа, человек становится царём всей земли, построив храм для Господа, он становится правителем трёх миров, поклоняясь и служа Божеству он отправляется на планету Брахмы, а выполняя все три вида этой деятельности, он достигает транс¬цендентной формы, подобной Моей. Но тот, кто просто занят в преданном служении, не ожидая плодов, достигает Меня. Так, кто бы ни поклонялся Мне согласно описанному Мной процессу, в конце концов достигает пре¬данного служения Мне.
Пояснение: Не каждый будет заниматься поклонением Божеству без скры¬тых мотивов, но Господь поощряет каждого принять участие в поклонении Ему, насколько это возможно, и тем самым очиститься. Но те, кто занят в качестве слуг Божества в храме, должны чётко держать в уме целью преданное служение, избегая тем самым соблазна поверхностных благосло¬вений. Признано, что постоянное поклонение Божеству обычно не является популярным служением, поскольку считается “неблагодарной работой”. Другими словами тот, кто занят поклонением Божеству, может чувствовать, что другие преданные не достаточно высоко ценят служение поклонения Божеству. Но высококвалифицированный пуджари, который выполняет своё служение постоянно, не считаясь с результатами, может осознать, что Господь лично присутствует в своём Божестве и потому ощущать полное удовлетворение. Он понимает, что его служение есть неотемлемая часть проповеднической миссии Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху.
Тексты 54-55: Тот, кто крадёт имущество полубогов или брахманов, которое он сам вначале отдал им или кто-то ещё, должен будет жить в качестве червя в испражнениях сто миллионов лет. Не только совершающий кражу,  но также каждый,  кто помогает ему,  подстрекает к преступлению или просто одобряет его, также должны будут понести реакции в следующей жизни. Согласно степени их участия, каждый их них будет страдать от соответствующих последствий.
Пояснение: Господь Кришна заканчивает Свои наставления о поклонении Божеству строгим предупреждением: нет прощения тому, кто берёт что-то предназначенное для служения Господу или для служения Его авторитетным представителям. Из многих оскорблений,  которые можно нанести Божеству, это определённо одно из самых серьезных.  Запрещается также использовать параферналии, используемые в поклонении Божеству, для иных целей. Господь Кришна наставляет Уддхаву:
Преданный никогда не должен выставлять напоказ свою преданную дея-тельность с тем, чтобы его служение не стало причиной ложной гордости. Он никогда не должен использовать светильники, предложенные Мне для других целей только потому, что надо посветить и соответственно он никогда не должен предлагать Мне что-либо,  что было предложено или использовано другими. /Бхаг.  II.II.40-41/
Необходимо избегать оскорблений в поклонении Божеству, перечисленных в 8 главе “Нектара Преданности”. Ниже приведён список, разделённый на четыре категории оскорблений, как даётся в Падма-Пуране: 1- недостаток чистоты; 2 - недостаток почтения; 3 - недостаток усилий; 4 - недостаток веры. Хотя все оскорбления могут быть поняты в терминах недостатка почтения, мы разделили их на категории для ясности. В список, приве¬дённый ниже, мы включили некоторые краткие пояснения специфичных оскор¬блений, где это необходимо. Тогда как большинство из них говорят сами за себя и очевидны для правильного обученных Вайшнавов, некоторые могут показаться непонятными или двусмысленными. Но через понимание основных принципов, можно легко избежать нанесения любых оскорблений Божеству.
Оскорбления наносятся посредством тела, ума и слов и большинство из них; избегается через контроль шести побуждений (побуждений речи, ума, гнева, языка, желудка и гениталий). Преданный всегда бдительно избегает всех оскорблений, помня, что Кришна лично присутствует в форме Своего Божества. Поскольку Господь наичистейший, севака не может поставить Его в нечистое состояние. Так как Он всепривлекающ, преданный не дол¬жен одеваться или поступать, или говорить так, чтобы привлекать к себе внимание. Преданный всегда находится в положении слуги, а Кришна всегда верховный повелитель, так что преданный должен хотеть приложить все усилия, чтобы удовлетворить Господа правильным поклонением. Поскольку продвижение в преданном служении зависит от веры в духовного учителя и Кришну, преданный не желает потворствовать любой деятельнос¬ти, которая подорвёт его веру.
Сева-апарадха - оскорбления,  которых нужно избегать:
В своём Шримад-Бхагаватам (4.24.59, комментарий) Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
Процесс бхакти-йоги должен проводиться с избеганием десяти оскорбле¬ний, которые можно нанести при воспевании маха-мантры и шестидесяти четырёх оскорблений, которые можно нанести при поклонении Божеству. Когда преданный строго следует правилам и предписаниям, Бхактидеви становится очень довольной им,  и в это время ничто внешнее не беспо¬коит его... Когда сердце человека очищается через общение с преданными и через избегание нанесения оскорблений при воспевании и поклонении Господу, трансцендентное имя, форма и деятельность Господа открываются ему Господом.
Оскорбления из-за недостатка чистоты тела и ума:
1. Не следует входить в храм не омыв рук и стоп.
2. Не следует забывать тщательно чистить зубы каждый день.
3. Не следует входить в комнату Божества,  или касаться тела Божества, смазав своё тело маслом.
4. Не следует касаться Божества, не совершив прежде омовения.
5. Не следует касаться женщины в течение менструального цикла.
6. Не следует входить в храм сразу после половых отношений.
7. Не следует входить в храм после прикосновения к мёртвому телу.
8. Не следует входить в храм увидев мертвеца.
9. Не следует входить в храм после посещения крематория.
10. Не следует входить в храм в осквернённом состоянии.
 Согласно Ведических писаний, если в семье кто-то умирает, вся семья считается некоторое время осквернённой в соответствии со стату¬сом. Например,  если это семья брахмана, период осквернения составляет двенадцать дней, для кшатриев и вайшей - пятнадцать дней и для шудр - тридцать дней. Любое беспокоящее или оскверняющее переживание кладёт отпечаток на ум некоторое время. Пока такое настроение не спадёт, человек не должен представать перед Божеством, поскольку он может спроецировать это настроение на Него. Оскорбления 6 и 10 могут быть поняты таким путём.
11. Когда преданный вспотел, он не должен заниматься поклонением Божеству. Это относится к поклонению пуджари, в непосредственной близости от Божества. Конечно, если жаркая погода делает потение неизбежным, необходимо продолжать поклонение Божеству. Поклонение не должно прекращаться.
12. Не следует мочиться или испражняться, занимаясь поклонением. Человеку следует строго отрегулировать режим питания так,  чтобы позывы природы не заставляли его прерывать поклонение. Коли поклонение неиз¬бежно прерывается, пуджари должен мысленно попросить дозволения у Господа прервать поклонение и, возобновляя поклонение,  просить прощения. Во время купания Божества нужно избегать любого прерывания.
13. Нельзя купать Божество в воде, к которой прикасались пальцами или ногтями.
14. Нельзя гневаться в храме. Конечно,  если Божества или преданные подвергаются нападению или беспокойству, мы должны всеми средствами проявить гнев, делая всё, что в наших силах, чтобы защитить Божества и преданных!
Оскорбления из-за недостатка почтения.
15. Нельзя отрыгивать перед Божеством. Пока человек полностью не переварит пищу,  он не должен входить в храм. “Нектар наставлений”гл.8
16. Не следует въезжать в храм Божества на автомобиле или в паланкине либо входить в обуви. Это неправильно, когда родители держат своих детей обхватившими их ногами за шею - сидящими на плечах - в зале для киртанов перед Божествами. Это очень похоже на то, что ребёнок едет на коляске! Маленьких детей следует держать на руках, если необходимо. Конечно, если человек хром или инвалид, использование инвалидного кресла или другой подобной тележки в зале для киртана не оскорбительно.
17. Не следует избегать кланяться Божеству. Необходимо предлагать поклоны дважды - Божествам и уважаемым личностям, таким как духовный учитель и саньяси: один раз с расстояния, когда человек первым увидит уважаемую личность, и ещё раз, когда эта личность видит человека. Даже если человек видит Божество из-за пределов храма, он должен немедленно принести поклоны.
18. Не следует кланяться на одну руку. Кланяясь кому-то необходимо мысленно коснуться его стоп своими руками. Подлинное почтение выража¬ется прикосновением обеих рук к стопам. Так, если человек что-то несёт, он должен сначала поставить это в подходящее место, а затем предлагать поклоны.
19. Не следует ходить по кругу перед Шри Кришной. Процесс обхождение храма таков, что человек должен обойти храм справа от Божества и сде¬лать круг. Такое обхождение должно совершаться за пределами храма как минимум три раза в день. “Нектар Преданности,глава 9.”  Это наставление касается выказывания кому-либо особого уважения об¬хождением вокруг него или неё перед Господом. Следуя этому условию, мы обходим вокруг Туласи-деви, когда занавески Божества закрыты. Не является оскорблением танцевать перед Божеством по кругу, если это делается для удовольствия Божества - и если Божества не пугаются дикой пляской!
20. Не следует вытягивать ноги перед Божеством.
21. Не следует сидеть перед Божеством, обхватив руками лодыжки, локти или колени. Лучше всего сидеть со скрещенными ногами в позе лотоса (падмасана) или в какой-нибудь её вариации. Тот, кто не может делать так, может использовать стул,  но он должен сидеть у стены храма, так чтобы не беспокоить других преданных.
22. Не следует лежать перед Божеством Кришны. 
23. Не следует принимать прасад перед Божеством. Малые количества маха-прасада, раздаваемые пуджари с алтаря, можно почтить немедленно - не прямо перед Божеством, но в сторонке. Не сле¬дует есть перед Божеством! 24.Не следует жевать бетель перед Божеством. 
25.Не следует выпускать газы перед Божеством. 
26. Не следует выпускать газы в храме.
27. Не следует сидеть спиной к Божеству.  Не следует также стоять
спиной к Божеству. Шрила Прабхупада был строг насчёт этого, во всяком
случае в Майапуре. Это требование соблюдается в храме только тогда,
когда Божество открыто для даршана. Насколько возможно, пуджари в ком¬нате Божества также должен пытаться избегать отворачиваться от Божест¬ва, выполняя служение.	
28. Не следует жертвовать нищим перед Божеством. Давая пожертвование нищим,  человек склонен считать себя другом всех живых существ - подобное умонастроение не следует показывать перед Божеством.
29. Не следует нарушать тишину при поклонении. Посещая общественный храм, домохозяева должны быть уверены, что их маленькие дети не побес¬покоят других преданных перед Божествами. Когда обсуждается кришна-катха, воспевается джапа или совершается киртан, “тишина” в храме от этого не нарушается.
30. Не следует разговаривать с другими перед Божеством. Это наставление особенно направлено против говорения праджалпы, когда идёт поклонение.
31. Не следует превозносить или хвалить кого-либо перед Божеством.
 32. Не следует говорить очень громко перед Божеством. 
33. Не следует рыдать или выть перед Божеством. 
34. Не следует резко говорить с другими перед Божеством. 
35. Не следует ругать кого-либо перед Божеством. 
36. Не следует сквернословить перед Божеством.
 37. Не следует клясться именем Бога. Преданные дают обеты перед Божеством соблюдать врата, следовать приказу духовного учителя (при инициации),или принять обязанyости   (при женитьбе).  Не следует давать обеты совершить какую-либо аскезу или усилить садхану,  что может ока¬заться невыполнимым. Не следует давать перед Божеством любые обеты, посредством которых может быть достигнута какая-нибудь материальная цель или управленческая уловка.
38. Не следует браниться или драться перед Божеством. 
39. Не следует превозносить себя перед Божеством.
 40. Не следует укрываться одеялом перед Божеством. 
41. Не следует входить в храм в одежде красного или синего цвета, или в нестиранной одежде. Преданный должен избегать одевать что-либо привлекающее внимание к нему, вместо Божества. В основном следует избегать одевать яркоокрашенные одежды в комнате Божества. Более того, говориться, что тёмно-синий - это любимый цвет Шримати Радхарани, а красный - любимый цвет Господа Кришны. В Их присутствии было бы нехо¬рошо одевать эти цвета, особенно непосредственно в комнате Божества. 
 42. Не следует украшать лоб трёхлинейной тилакой. 
  43. Не следует поклоняться Божеству перед непреданными.  Когда Божество проходит в процессии, Он являет Свою милость всем присутствующим. В это время Ему поклоняются без ограничений. Однако, когда Господь в храме, Ему поклоняются преданные. Гости, приходящие в храм, могут смотреть церемонию арати, но другие аспекты поклонения должны делаться за закрытыми шторами.
Оскорбления из-за недостатка усилий:
 44. Не следует поклоняться Божеству на уровне ниже своих возможностей.  В Бхагавад-Гите утверждается, что Господь удовлетворён, если какой-либо преданный предлагает Ему даже листок и немного воды. Эта формула, предписанная Господом, универсально приложииа даже для беднейшего человека. Но это не значит, что тот, кто имеет возможность поклоняться Господу очень роскошно, должен также следовать этому методу и пытаться удовлетворить Господа, просто предлагая воду и листья. Если у него есть подходящие средства, он должен предлагать замечатель¬ные украшения, красивые одежды и роскошную пищу и соблюдать все церемонии. Вовсе не значит, что можно пытаться удовлетворить Господа водой и листьями, а самому тратить деньги на чувственное наслаждение “Нектар Преданности, глава 8.”
45.Не следует забывать справлять различные праздники для удовлетво¬рения Верховной Личности Бога, такие как Джанмаштами и Ратха-йатра. Старший пуджари общественного храма обязан объявлять даты предстоящих храмовых праздников. Он должен также спланировать фестиваль с соответ¬ствующими авторитетами храма, выделив достаточно времени для необхо¬димой организации.
46. Не следует предлагать благовония, не предложив цветы. Главный принцип в том, что пуджари должен проводить поклонение со стандартными параферналиями. Пуджари может зажигать благовония в любое время в храме, но когда он это делает во время арати, он должен также предло¬жить цветы.
47. Не следует уклоняться предлагать свежие фрукты и зёрна Кришне по сезону. В сельскохозяйственных коммунах любые свежесобранные сельскохозяйственные продукты должны в первую очередь предлагаться Божеству. По мере развития сельскохозяйственной коммуны,  населяющие её могут установить стандарт,  что только те фрукты, овощи и зерна,  которые собраны на их земле или пожертвованные гостями могут быть предложены Божествам. Хотя это может означать,  что определённые продукты, такие как рис и манго (в случае северных стран) - будут редко доступны для предложения, Божество конечно будет более удовлетворено продукцией, выращенной с преданностью дома.
48. Не следует предлагать поклоны духовному учителю молча,  или другими словами, необходимо произносить молитвы духовному учителю, предлагая поклоны.
49. Не следует забывать возносить хвалу духовному учителю в его при-сутствии. Так,  при любых условиях, мы должны помнить, что наш духовный учитель присутствует, когда мы совершаем поклонение Божеству, и что мы действуем как его помощники в служении Господу.
50. Не следует забывать строго следовать правилам и предписаниям в поклонении Божеству. Чтобы следовать правилам и предписаниям поклонения Божеству, необходимо, конечно, побеспокоиться о том, чтобы знать эти правила и предписания. Также мы должны сторониться тенденции к небрежности в следовании правилам, особенно под предлогом “практичное”. 
 51. Не следует входить в храм Божества беззвучно.
 52. Не следует прикасаться к Божеству в темноте. Пуджари не должен зависеть от электричества для освещения комнаты Божества. Традиционно храмы освещались только жировыми и масляными светильниками. Электри¬ческий свет, конечно,  может использоваться, но нет необходимости мучит Божество очень ярким светом. Если комната Божества подсвечивается каким-нибудь смягчённым электрическим светом совместно со светом от нескольких масляных ламп, создаётся очень приятная атмосфера. Если имеются подходящие масляные лампы, во время определённых даршанов, таких как мангала-арати и ночная шайана-арати, можно вообще обходить¬ся без электрического освещения.
53. Не следует поклоняться Господу, сидя на голом полу; надо иметь сиденье или коврик.
54. Бесполезные цветы без какого-либо запаха не должны предлагаться. 55.Не следует предлагать цветы,  стоявшие в нечистом горшке. 
56. Не следует предлагать пищу, приготовленную не вайшнавами. 
57. Не следует предлагать Божеству какую-либо пишу,  на которую смотрела собака или другие низшие животные.
Оскорбления из-за недостатка веры:
58. Не следует есть что-либо,  что не было вначале предложено Кришне.
59. После того, как пища приготовлена,  не следует предлагать её кому-либо,  не предложив сначала Божеству. Во время больших фестивалей Шрила Прабхупада не хотел,  чтобы кто-то из гостей ждал прасада. Поэтом чтобы ускорить раздачу прасада, он позволил, что при приготовлении больших объемов, только первая партия любого блюда должна быть предло¬жена Божеству. Последующие партии считаются предложенными.
60. Не следует насмехаться над полубогами перед Божеством. (См. Нектар Преданности, глава 7,"Полубоги".)
61. Не следует выказывать неуважения к писаниям, учащим о превосходстве Господа. Это наставление объясняется в Хари-нама-чинтамани Бхактивинода Тхакура.
62. Не следует обсуждать какие-либо противоположные писания. В ИСКК0Н книги Шрилы Прабхупады являются конечными авторитетными писаниями. Если приводится доказательство из любого другого писания, оно должно обсуждаться лишь как поддерживающее доказательство учения Основателя-ачарйи ИСККОН Шрилы Прабхупады.
63. Не следует курить марихуану или ганджу.
64. Не следует принимать опиум и тому подобные интоксикации. То, что является очевидными наставлениями для Вайшнавов, необязательно очевидно для каждого, особенно в этот деградированный век. Всем людям, посеща¬ющим храм Кришны нужно помогать узнать об оскорблениях, которых следует избегать так, чтобы они могли сознательно избегать их и получать наибольшее благо от своих визитов.
Хотя иногда мы различаем Божества по “Степени милостивости”, например, мы можем слышать, что Гаура-Нитаи “более милостивы” чем Радха-Кришна, не следует думать, что эти отличия дают карт-бланш на нанесение оскор¬бления. Все Божества Господа равно подлежат поклонению и потому равно требуют должного поклонения.
Избегание оскорблений в поклонении Божеству:
Шрила Прабхупада писал: “Это проверка стандарта служения. Если мы видим Божества в очень хорошем настроении, это показатель нашего слу¬жения Господу. Так повсюду мы должны видеть Божества в таком хорошем настроении. Как только мы видим Божества в ином настроении, мы должны тут же понять наши несоответствия. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады 27.05.70 г.)
Если человек ненамеренно оскорбит Божество, он должен искренне молить Их о прощении и стараться избегать нанесения оскорбления в будущем, следующий стих иллюстрирует должное настроение:
апарадха-сахасрани крийанийа те хар-нишам майа
дасо хам ити мам матва кшамасва мадхусудана
Шастры рекомендуют определённые действия прайашчитты (искупления), чтобы оградить человека от оскорблений в поклонении: можно прочитать главу из Бхагавад-гиты,  воспевать Вишну-сахасра-нама-стотрам,  вознести молитвы Туласи-деви или посадить семечко Туласи. Другим способом изба¬виться от оскорблений в поклонении Божеству, является поклонение Шала-грама-шиле. Основные моменты такой деятельности напоминают человеку, что он является слугой Господа.

----------


## Susila dasi

Тексты 30-31: Поклоняющийся должен купать Божество каждый день настолько роскошно, насколько он может себе позволить, используя воду ароматизированную сандалом,  корнем ушира, камфорой, кункумой и агуру. Он должен так же воспевать различные ведические гимны, такие как андавака, известный как Сварна-гхарма, Махапуруша-видйа, Пуруша-сукту различные песни из Сама Веды,  такие как Раджана и Рохинйа.
Пояснение: Есть множество трав, которые можно использовать для аро-матизации воды для омовения Господа,  и это будет описано в томе 2 этого пособия. Пуджари обычно капают несколько капель розовой воды или кладут несколько благоухающих лепестков в воду для купания. Преданные обычно воспевают молитву Пуруша-сукту, когда поклоняются Божеству, шалаграма-шиле. Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал,  чтобы пуджари так же воспевали молитвы Брахма-самхйты при купании Божеств.
Текст 32: Мой преданный должен затем любовно украсить Меня одеждами, шнуром брахмана, различными украшениями, знаками тилака и гирляндами и он должен так же умастить Моё тело благоухающими маслами, всё как предписано.
Пояснение: “Благоухающие масла” здесь и в следующем тексте особо указывают на гандху, или сандаловую пасту, смешанную с различными ингридиентами. Они могут так же включать благовония, предложенные на хлопчатобумажных глазках или вложенные в одежды Божества. Утвержде¬ние Господа, что предметы нужно предлагать “всё как предписано” (гатха учитам) подразумевает, что подробностям данным в шастрах о предложении предметов, таким как процедура очищения и использование мантр, необхо¬димо следовать насколько это возможно, с должным пониманием смысла процедур.
После купания Господа, пуджари может предложить эти предметы, когда
Господь находится в аланкарасане, асане для одевания. Если здесь
присутствуют и большие и маленькие Божества одних и тех же личностей
(Радха-Кришна, Гаура-Нитаи, Джаганнатха), в то время, как маленькие
металлические Божества принимают Своё омовение, Большие Божества
в то же самое время могут одеваться вторым пуджари. Поскольку Господь
безграничен, он может принимать все виды поклонения одновременно от
бесчисленных преданных без затруднений.
Текст 33: Поклоняющийся должен с верой подносить Мне воду для омове¬ния Моих стоп и рта, благоуханные масла, цветы и нерасщепленные зёрна, вместе с благовониями и другие подношения.
Пояснение: “Нерасщеплённые зёрна” или акшата, состоят обычно из неварёного риса смешанного либо с кункумой, либо с куркумой для Божеств Вишну, кроме Кришны, который предпочитает просто белый рис. Акшата обычно предлагается бросанием щепоток её к лотосным стопам Божества с одновременным воспеванием Его имён - 16 либо 108, предваряя каждое имя слогом ом, ставя следом имя в дательном падеже и заканчивая словом намах. В индийских храмах пуджари часто делают это как форму поклоне¬ния перед посетителями храма. Можно также поклоняться различным спут¬никам Господа, вроде тех, что перечислены в тексте 29, с акшатой и воспеванием их имён.
Предлагаемые и непредлагаемые цветы:
Шастры утверждают, что Господь больше рад предложению первоклассных цветов, а затем уже предложению драгоценных камней и золота. Поэтому большое внимание должно уделяться доставлению подходящих цветов. Пред-лагаемые цветы должны обладать приятным ароматом, особенно если они белые или жёлтые. Если это невозможно, вы можете предлагать непахнущие или тёмноокрашенные цветы до тех пор, пока они не имеют недостатков, перечисленных ниже.
Хари-бхакти-виласа в частности прославляет следующие цветы, которые мы по мере возможности идентифицировали с латинскими или местными названиями: джати - жасмин, жасминиум грандифлорум;  красные и белые лотосы, малати - жасмин,  кадамба - науцлеа кадамба; бутоны манго, маллика - жасмин цветущий ночью; двойной жасмин - линум узитатиггимум; мадхави - весенний цветок, гаертнера рацемоза;  чампака - мицелиа чампак; френгипани - разновидность магнолии; ашока - джонесиа ашока росб; карникара - птеросинтернум ацерфолиум, цаесия фистула или канийар; джхинтика - балена кристата; карави - целозиа кристата, трава асафетиды; йутхика - жасминум ауркулатум; мандара - белая разновидность галотропи гигантеа;  патала - бигониа суавеолонс; бапула - мимусонс еленги; тила - сезамум индикум; джапа - китайская роза;  билва - аегле мармелос, бел или древесное яблоко; белая кутаджа,  кетаки - панданус одоратиссимус; питака - одина пенната, шафран; тагара - таберноенмонтана коронариа, лунный свет или лунный цветок; палаша - бутеа фрондоза; и кумуда - белая водяная лилия.
Хари-бхакти-виласа причисляет к непредлагаемым цветам следующие: порванные, старые или засохшие (за исключением лотоса, чампака, туласи,  ачастийа, и бакула), гнилые цветы или с насекомыми или попорченные ими цветы, которые валялись на земле (кроме бакула); плохо пахнущие цветы; цветы без запаха (кроме куша); цветы с колючих растений (кроме благо¬ухающих и светлоокрашенных, хотя розы любого цвета приемлемы); бутоны цветов (кроме жасмина); цветы с нечистыми предметами на них, такими как волосы; цветы с кладбища; цветы, прикасавшиеся к нечистому пред¬мету, такому как труп; цветы которые держались при произнесении пранамы;  цветы собранные или державшиеся левой рукой; цветы, собранные в нижнем белье; цветы, которые накладывались на голову или ухо, или касавшиеся нижней части тела; цветы, надушенные чем-нибудь; цветы, которые омыва¬лись погружением в воду ( потому, что они теряют запах и пачкают всё к чему прикасаются); цветы, срезанные в самое жаркое время дня или ночью; цветы, добытые обламыванием веток или срубанием деревьев; цветы арка; и цветы дхуступа. Также не следует использовать украденные цветы или цветы, которые были ароматизированны маслами или чем-либо другим.
Текст 34: В соответствии со своими возможностями, преданный должен приготовить для предложения Мне леденцы,  сладкий рис, гхи, шашкули (пирожки из рисовой муки), апупа (различные сладкие пирожки) модака
(паровые клёцки из рисовой муки, начиненные сладким кокосом и сахаром),  самйава (пшеничные пирожки,  сделанные с гхи и молоком и покрытые сахаром и специями), йогурт, овощные супы и другие вкусные блюда.
Пояснение: Как описано в песни Бхога-арати Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура Господь Кришна и Его друзья пастушки наслаждаются большим разнообра¬зием блюд, которые Шримати Радхарани и её подружки затем употребляют как прасад. В храмах Гаудийа Вайшнавов Кршне обычно предлагается один поднос с едой,  который затем предлагается как прасад Радхарани.  Однако Шрила Прабхупада отметил,  что отдельные подносы могут быть предложены Кришне и Радхарани одновременно. Предлагая раздельные подносы,  пуджари должен понимать, что Радхарани сначала предлагает Свой поднос Кришне, и что Она ест только после того, как Господь завершит Свою трапезу. Альтернативой предложению двух подносов является предложение одного очень большого подноса, который сервирован как можно Богаче. В любом случае, предлагается много или один поднос, преданный, выполняющий предложение, должен понимать,  что он предлагает всё своему духовному учителю, который предложит бхогу через парампару Господу Чаитанйе, Господу Кришне и Их спутникам. Поэтому, предлагая бхогу мы воспеваем пранама-мантры духовному учителю, Господу Чаитанйе и Господу Кришне молясь, чтобы Они приняли наше незначительное подношение.
Текст 35: В особых случаях, и если возможно,  ежедневно, Божеству следует проводить массаж с мазями, показывать зеркало, предлагать эвкалиптовую палочку для чистки Его зубов, купать в пяти видах нектара, предлагать все виды изысканной пищи в сопровождении пения и танцев.
Пояснение: Преданный может предлагать разнообразные предметы, вроде перечисленных здесь, как аспекты царского поклонения. Такие предметы могут предлагаться иногда, если невозможно предлагать их каждый день. Как указывается в комментарии к этому стиху, Шрила Шридхара Свами рекомендует Экадаши как подходящий день для выполнения особого покло¬нения Божеству. Пуджари может, например, предлагать панчамрита-снану каждый экадаши, и в этот день он может также петь подходящие молитвы в конце утреннего поклонения (обычно после даршана-арати). Или, в эка¬даши, некоторые предметы, которые в обычные дни предлагались только в виде мантры и воды или цветочных лепестков, могут быть предложены непосредственно, такие как палочка для чистки зубов (данта-дхава) или орехи бетеля. Соответственно в экадаши, он может украшать кровать Господа цветами, как оговаривается в шестидесятой из шестидесяти четы¬рёх упачар.
Мазь, упомянутая в приведённом стихе, может означать пасту из семян сезама, которую наносят на Божество,  чтобы очистить Его перед омовением.
Текст 36: На арене, сделанной согласно духовных наставлений, предан¬ный должен провести огненное жертвоприношение,  используя священный пояс, жертвенное углубление и алтарную насыпь. Когда жертвенный огонь загорится,  преданный должен разжечь его дровами, собранными его руками.
Пояснение: В своей Сат-крийа- сара-дипике Гопала Бхатта Госвами даёт подробное описание того, как строить арену для синенного жертво¬приношения и как проводить жертвоприношение. Эти подробности мы при¬ведём в томе 2 этого пособия. Здесь, в Одиннадцатой Песни Шримад-Бхагаватам, в стихах с 36 по 41 кратко описывается, как совершать  нитйа-хому, или огненное жертвоприношение, проводимое ежедневно, как заключительная часть поклонения Божеству. В больших храмах, таких как Тирупати, Шри Рангам и Шри Майапур Чандродайа Мандир, преданные совершают хому ежедневно для удовольствия Господа. Маленькие храмы могут проводить простую хому, как аспект особого поклонения, проводимого в дни экадаши и праздников.
Текст 37: Уложив траву куша на землю и сбрызнув её водой, необходи¬мо совершить ритуал анвадхана, согласно предписанных правил. Затем надо подготовить предметы, которые будут предложены как подношения и нужно освятить их водой из сосуда для обрызгивания. Потом, поклоня¬ющийся должен медитировать на Меня в огне.
Пояснение: Здесь, поклоняющемуся, указывается медитировать на Господа в огне. Шрила Дкжива Госвами отмечает, что форма Господа, на которую человек медитирует в огне, должна быть не изначальной формой Кришны, но проявления Господа как Параматмы. Так, когда бы преданный ни думал о Кришне, он думает о тонких проявлениях Господа, которые Он всегда являет во Вриндаване - проявлениях не предназначенных для пылающего огня
Тексты 38-41: Разумный преданный должен медитировать на ту форму Господа, чей цвет подобен расплавленному золоту, в чьих руках располо¬жены раковина, диск, булава и цветок лотоса, и кто всегда умиротворён и одет в одежды цвета волосков в цветке лотоса. Его шлем, браслеты, пояс и украшения на руках ослепительно блестят. На Его груди знак Шриватса, со светящимся камнем Каустубха и гирляндой из лесных цветов. Затем преданный должен поклоняться этому Господу, беря куски дерева, смоченные в жертвенном гхи и подкладывая их в огонь. Он должен испол¬нить ритуал агхара, отправляя в огонь различные предметы поклонения смоченные в гхи. Затем он должен предложить шестнадцати полубогам, начиная с Йамараджа,  подношение, называемое сваштикрит, произнося основные мантры каждому божеству и шестнадцать строк гимна Пуруша-сукты. Проводя одно подношение после каждой строки Пуруша-сукты, он должен произностить определённую мантру,  называя каждое божество.
Пояснение: Построение хомы имеет много общего с построением предло¬жения поклонения Божеству: священнослужитель собирает предметы, необ¬ходимые для процедуры (упадана), очищает площадку (стхана-шуддхи), а затем приглашает Господа в огонь (авахана). Пригласив Господа, поклоняющийся затем медитирует (дхйана) на Его форму и в конце концов поклоняется Ему с шестнадцатью предметами в форме шестнадцати мантр из гимна Пуруша-сукта.
Текст 42: Так поклоняясь Господу в жертвенном огне, преданный должен принести своё почтение личным спутникам Господа поклонившись, а затем должен сделать им подношение. Затем он должен тихо произнести Мула-мантру Божества Господа, вспоминая об Абсолютной Истине, как о Верхов¬ной Личности, Нарайане.
Пояснение: Этот стих применим как для завершения йаджны, так и для завершения утреннего поклонения Божеству. В заключении йаджны предан¬ный должен провести мула-мантра-хому; в заключении поклонения Божеству, он должен произнести мула-мантру и Гайатри-мантру Божества, которому поклоняется. Поклонение спутникам Господа, указанное в этом стихе, связано с вайшнава-хомой в процессе йаджны, и с аварана-пуджей и предложением маха-прасада спутникам Господа в поклонении Божеству.
Заключительное поклонение с мула-мантрами и Гайатри-мантрами:
Когда преданный поклоняется своему духовному учителю, он должен воспевать гуру-мула-мантру и гуру-гайатри-мантру (вторая и третья мантры, данные Гуру), когда завершает поклонение. Поклоняясь Господу Чаитанйе или Господу Чаитанйе и Господу Нитйананде, преданный должен завершить поклонение с гаура-мула-мантрой и гаура-гайатри-мантрой (четвёртой и пятой мантрами, данными гуру). Поклоняясь Радха-Кришне он должен завершить поклонение воспеванием гопала-мантры и кама-гайатри (шестой и седьмой мантрами, данными гуру). Для остальных Божеств Бишну-таттвы следует воспевать подходящие мула-мантры (см том I стр.229, и кама-гайатри 9или гаура-гайатри для спутников Господа Чаитанйи). Для других членов Гуру-парампары, кроме своего духовного учителя, необходимо также воспевать гуру-мула-мантру и гуру-гайатри.
Текст 43: Снова (преданный) должен предложить Божеству воду для омовения Его рта, и он должен дать остатки пищи Господа Вишваксене. Затем он должен предложить Божеству ароматную помаду для рта и приготовленный орех бетеля.
Пояснение: После каждого предложения пищи, преданный должен предло¬жить Божеству ачаман. Согласно Парашаре Муни, в ачаман входят падйа, аргхйа и ачаман. "Ароматная помада" указывает на Мукха-васа, или ду¬шистые специи, такие как анис и кардамон, которые освежают рот.
Текст 44: Воспевая вместе со всеми,  с громким пением и танцами, обыгрывая Мои трансцендентные игры,  слушая и рассказывая истории обо Мне, преданный должен в это время погрузиться в такое веселье.
Пояснение: После приватного поклонения Господу, Он даёт Свой даршан преданным и публике, которая получает возможность принести поклонение, особенно посредством описанных здесь действий. Даршана-арати должна сначала сопровождаться воспроизведением пения молитв Говиндам из Брахма-самхиты, как указал Шрила Прабхупада. Преданные могут петь вместе с записью, и в заключение записи, либо сразу же, либо после некоторого дальнейшего воспевания киртана,  собравшиеся преданные дол¬жны предложить поклоны Божествам перед проведением гуру-пуджи Шриле Прабхупаде. После гуру-пуджи преданные должны слушать из Шримад-Бхагаватам (мат-катха шраванам сринван - слушая и рассказывая истории обо Мне). В особых случаях преданные могут обыгрывать драматические постановки для удовлетворения Божеств,  если такие драмы сделаны со вкусом и в настроении служения Господу.
Тексты 45-46: Преданный должен выражать почтение Господу со всеми видами гимнов и молитв, как из Пуран так и из других древних писаний, а также из обычных традиций. Молясь: “О, Господь, пожалуйста, будь милостив ко мне!” он должен принести свои поклоны, упав как палка. Коснувшись головой стоп Божества, он должен затем встать со сложенными ладонями перед Господом и молиться: ”О мой Господь, пожалуйста защити меня, предавшегося Тебе. Я очень испуган этим океаном материального существования, как будто я стою во рту у смерти”.
Пояснение: Эти два стиха описывают стути, или вознесение молитв и атма-самарпанам или принесение себя и своей деятельности к полной преданности. Хотя вознесение молитв может считаться типом преданного служения отдельным от поклонения (вандана), поскольку объектом молитв обычно является Господь в форме Божества, вознесение молитв вписыва¬ется в поклонение Божеству. Но какие бы молитвы Господу ни возносились, основным элементом является обращение к Его милости (прасада бхагаван), для преданного, осознающего, что только по милости Господа (через милость духовного учителя), его служение может быть принято. Так, на¬ряду с традиционными, формально возносимыми молитвами, должно также идти вознесение молитв от сердца (см.”Нектар преданности” глава 9, “Подчинение” и “Вознесение возвышенных молитв”.
Текст 47: Молясь таким образом, преданный должен с почтением принять на голову остатки,  которые Я предлагаю ему.  И если определённое Божест¬во должно быть отозвано в конце поклонения,  когда это будет сделано, преданный вновь помещает свет присутствия Божества в свет лотоса своего сердца.
Пояснение: Этот стих обсуждает нирмала-грахану,  или принятие остат¬ков, предложенных Господу цветов, листьев туласи и чаранамриты. Предан¬ные очень стремятся получить эти остатки, и они относятся к ним со всем почтением, зная об их очистительной силе (см.  "Нектар преданности глава 9 “О чаранамрите” и “Вдыхание благовоний и цветов, пред¬ложенных Божеству”.  После почитания остатков Божеств,  таких как цветы, преданные должны избавиться от них,  бросив их в воду - реку, озеро или океан.
“Отзывание” Божества в заключении поклонения обычно не проделывается Вайшнавами; однако, в поклонении временным формам,  таким как форма Гирираджа, сделанная из коровьего навоза для Говардхана-пуджи, это может проводиться через медитацию так, что Господь благополучно возвра¬щается на Своё место в сердце, прежде чем форма, которой поклонялись, разрушится.
Текст 48: Когда бы человек ни развил веру в Меня - в Моей форме Божества или в других истинных проявлениях - он должен поклоняться Мне в этой форме. Безусловно, Я существую как внутри всех живых сущест, так и отдельно в Моей изначальной форме, поскольку Я - Высшая Душа вceго.
Пояснение: Обсуждая комментарий к этому стиху, следует заметить, что преданный второго класса, развивший веру в Божество как неотличное от Господа, не должен становясь “утвердившимся в сообществе Вайшнавов” думать, что он теперь миновал начальную стадию преданности и потому может прекратить поклонение Божеству. Господь Чаитанйа, действуя как совершенный преданный, демонстрировал настроение идеального проповед¬ника сознания Кришны, посещая многочисленные храмы во время  Своих путешествий. На самом деле, большинство из его спутников - домохозяев имели Божества, которым они служили всю свою жизнь. В действительности, движение санкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - это совершенное дополне¬ние к поклонению Божеству, ибо в век Кали главным процессом для удов¬летворения Верховной Личности Бога является совместное воспевание Его святых имён. Так принципы бхагавата-видхи для проповеди сознания' Кришны и принщшы панчаратрика-видхи для поклонения Божеству дополня¬ют друг друга в совместном воспевании славы Господа в присутствии Господа в Его форме Божества.
Текст 49: Поклоняясь Мне различными методами, предписанными в Ведах и тантрах, человек получит от Меня желаемое совершенство как в этой жизни, так и в следующей.
Пояснение: Этот и предыдущий тексты делают упор на важности веры в процесс поклонения Божеству. Имея твёрдую веру,  что Господь присутству¬ет в Своей форме Божества и следуя предписанным методам поклонения, можно достичь всего совершенства.
Все методы поклонения,  предписанные в Ведах и тантрах следуют общей модели очищения, одухотворения,  призыва и поклонения. Краткое описание этой модели может помочь читателю оценить процедурные аспекты покло¬нения Божеству: 
Очищение, одухотворение, приглашение и поклонение:
 Господь совершенно чист и полностью духовен. Чтобы быть достаточно квалифицированным для того, чтобы приблизиться к Господу,  прежде чем начать поклонение Ему,  мы должны пройти процедуры очищения (удаления материальных несовершенств) и одухотворения (призыва духовной сущно¬сти) места поклонения, предметов и веществ, которые будут использованы в поклонении, и самих себя, как проводящих поклонение. Более того, после одухотворения определённых предметов,  таких как вишеша-аргхйа, существует процесс приглашения Господа в предметы. В конце концов мы совершаем само поклонение,  но не только Господу, но так же и параферналиям и спутникам Господа,  с различными упачарами. Очищение, одухотворение призыв и поклонение - всё это составляется из различных процедур в различных комбинациях с использованием материальных элемен¬тов, чувств, ума и разума. Выполняем ли мы эти процедуры детальным, сложным образом или простым, цель одна и та же - помнить о Господе и радовать Его нашим служением.
Вот краткий анализ процедур, которые могут быть использованы - осо¬бенно в подробном поклонении - для очищения, одухотворения, приглаше¬ния и поклонения:
Очищение предметов и веществ, исползуемых в поклонении, вначале включает в себя удаление неблагоприятных тонких влияний и осквернения посредством  прокшаны (окропления чистой водой), вос¬певания мантры (ом астрайа пхат) и показывания мудры (чакра-мудры). Чтобы удалить из жидкостей любые неизвестные мелкие загрязнения, можно дополнительно показать галини-мудру (сито). Затем можно показать дхена-мудру (корову) с тем, чтобы превратить в нектар предмет или вещество, используемые в поклонении.
Одухотворяется предметы и вещества тихим произнесением биджа-мантры (мантра-семя) Божества одним из поклоняющихся с одновременной демонст-рацией биджакшара-мудры, все остальные медитируют как биджа-мантра входит туда.
Приглашение перед установлением - это приглашение Господа присут¬ствовать в веществе (особенно в вишеша-аргхйе или в огне йаджны) с помощью мудр и мантр. Господа просят присутствовать, просят Его подой¬ти ближе,  чтобы можно было проводить служение Ему, приглашают Его форму и предлагают Ему защиту через процесс нйасы, прося быть милос¬тивым и дать Свои благословения.
Поклонение проводится предложением Господу шестнадцати, двенадцати, десяти,  пяти, трёх, двух и даже одного предмета,  исходя из собствен¬ных возможностей. Предметы для поклонения могут быть разделены на четыре категории. Первая категория касается приёма и включает первые семь из шестнадцати атрибутов (асана, свагата,  падйа, аргхйа, ачаман, мадхупарка и пунар-ачаман). Вторая категория касается омовения и оде¬вания (снана, вастра и аланкара - называемая также абхараиа). Третья категория включает атрибуты с одиннадцатого по пятнадцатый (гандха, путала, дхупа, дипа и наиведйа) и касаются собственно поклонения. Последняя категория,  пранама, состоит в произнесении различных молитв, поклонении спутникам Господа, просьбе Господа принять подношения и посвящении всего служению Господу.
В поклонении могут использоваться подлинные предметы (одежды, благо-вония,  светильники и т.д.) или их заменители - вода, цветы или акшата (дроблёный рис) или их комбинации. Предлагая эти заменители, необходимо медитировать на предложение подлинных атрибутов.  
Во всех этих процедурах мы можем осознать три основных принципа преданного служения, а именно севака (личность, предлагающая служение), сева (собственно служение) и севйа (личность, принимающая служение). Когда преданный (севака) находится в чистом сознании,  он может всё должным образом занять в служении Господу (сева) и тем самым цель его служения будет действительно достигнута - удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога (севйа).
Текст 50: Преданный должен как можно лучше установить Моё Божество в прочно построенном храме с прекрасными садами. Эти сады должны быть расположены в стороне,  чтобы дать возможность последователям проводить регулярное ежедневное поклонение, особые процессии с Божеством и праздничные ритуалы.
Пояснение: Храм Господа должен быть “прочно” (дридха) построен, так как одним из шестидесяти четырёх атрибутов поклонения, является пред¬ложение должной защиты Господу. Должны быть приняты все предосторож¬ности для безопасности Господа и Его преданных. Руководители храма должны принимать особые предосторожности против опасности пожара и нападения демонических личностей и преданные должны быть готовы за¬щитить Божества своими жизнями.
Перед тем как Божество будет установлено, преданные, ответственные за управление храмом, должны быть уверены, что Божествам будет обеспечено должное поддержание.  Если нет возможности содержания цветочного сада для Божества,  по крайней мере, все усилия должны прилагаться для обес¬печения хорошего сада Туласи, так как Господь особенно рад предложе¬нию, листьев Туласи.
Текст 51: Тот, кто предлагает Божеству землю, рынки, города, дерев¬ни с тем, чтобы регулярное ежедневное поклонение и особые праздники для Божества могли проходить постоянно, получит богатство, равное Моему.
Пояснение: В прежние времена обычной практикой для царей было стро¬ить большие храмы и посвящать землю, рынки и города служению этим храмам. С ходом Кали-йуги,  такие традиции к сожалению ушли в прошлое, тем не менее, возможно делать пожертвования Божеству - больших сумм денег, накапливаемых на банковском счету, доходы с которого идут на поддержания поклонения. Это так же обычная практика, особенно в Индии, для храмового руководства принимать пожертвования особых сумм денег, на которые для дающего совершаются определённые функции поклонения. С этой целью в храме, на виду у посетителей, вывешивается список функ¬ций с соответствующими пожертвованиями, которые принимаются одним из храмовых служителей.
Тексты 52-53: Устанавливая Божество Господа, человек становится царём всей земли, построив храм для Господа, он становится правителем трёх миров, поклоняясь и служа Божеству он отправляется на планету Брахмы, а выполняя все три вида этой деятельности, он достигает транс¬цендентной формы, подобной Моей. Но тот, кто просто занят в преданном служении, не ожидая плодов, достигает Меня. Так, кто бы ни поклонялся Мне согласно описанному Мной процессу, в конце концов достигает пре¬данного служения Мне.
Пояснение: Не каждый будет заниматься поклонением Божеству без скры¬тых мотивов, но Господь поощряет каждого принять участие в поклонении Ему, насколько это возможно, и тем самым очиститься. Но те, кто занят в качестве слуг Божества в храме, должны чётко держать в уме целью преданное служение, избегая тем самым соблазна поверхностных благосло¬вений. Признано, что постоянное поклонение Божеству обычно не является популярным служением, поскольку считается “неблагодарной работой”. Другими словами тот, кто занят поклонением Божеству, может чувствовать, что другие преданные не достаточно высоко ценят служение поклонения Божеству. Но высококвалифицированный пуджари, который выполняет своё служение постоянно, не считаясь с результатами, может осознать, что Господь лично присутствует в своём Божестве и потому ощущать полное удовлетворение. Он понимает, что его служение есть неотемлемая часть проповеднической миссии Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху.
Тексты 54-55: Тот, кто крадёт имущество полубогов или брахманов, которое он сам вначале отдал им или кто-то ещё, должен будет жить в качестве червя в испражнениях сто миллионов лет. Не только совершающий кражу,  но также каждый,  кто помогает ему,  подстрекает к преступлению или просто одобряет его, также должны будут понести реакции в следующей жизни. Согласно степени их участия, каждый их них будет страдать от соответствующих последствий.
Пояснение: Господь Кришна заканчивает Свои наставления о поклонении Божеству строгим предупреждением: нет прощения тому, кто берёт что-то предназначенное для служения Господу или для служения Его авторитетным представителям. Из многих оскорблений,  которые можно нанести Божеству, это определённо одно из самых серьезных.  Запрещается также использовать параферналии, используемые в поклонении Божеству, для иных целей. Господь Кришна наставляет Уддхаву:
Преданный никогда не должен выставлять напоказ свою преданную дея-тельность с тем, чтобы его служение не стало причиной ложной гордости. Он никогда не должен использовать светильники, предложенные Мне для других целей только потому, что надо посветить и соответственно он никогда не должен предлагать Мне что-либо,  что было предложено или использовано другими. /Бхаг.  II.II.40-41/
Необходимо избегать оскорблений в поклонении Божеству, перечисленных в 8 главе “Нектара Преданности”. Ниже приведён список, разделённый на четыре категории оскорблений, как даётся в Падма-Пуране: 1- недостаток чистоты; 2 - недостаток почтения; 3 - недостаток усилий; 4 - недостаток веры. Хотя все оскорбления могут быть поняты в терминах недостатка почтения, мы разделили их на категории для ясности. В список, приве¬дённый ниже, мы включили некоторые краткие пояснения специфичных оскор¬блений, где это необходимо. Тогда как большинство из них говорят сами за себя и очевидны для правильного обученных Вайшнавов, некоторые могут показаться непонятными или двусмысленными. Но через понимание основных принципов, можно легко избежать нанесения любых оскорблений Божеству.
Оскорбления наносятся посредством тела, ума и слов и большинство из них; избегается через контроль шести побуждений (побуждений речи, ума, гнева, языка, желудка и гениталий). Преданный всегда бдительно избегает всех оскорблений, помня, что Кришна лично присутствует в форме Своего Божества. Поскольку Господь наичистейший, севака не может поставить Его в нечистое состояние. Так как Он всепривлекающ, преданный не дол¬жен одеваться или поступать, или говорить так, чтобы привлекать к себе внимание. Преданный всегда находится в положении слуги, а Кришна всегда верховный повелитель, так что преданный должен хотеть приложить все усилия, чтобы удовлетворить Господа правильным поклонением. Поскольку продвижение в преданном служении зависит от веры в духовного учителя и Кришну, преданный не желает потворствовать любой деятельнос¬ти, которая подорвёт его веру.
Сева-апарадха - оскорбления,  которых нужно избегать:
В своём Шримад-Бхагаватам (4.24.59, комментарий) Шрила Прабхупада пишет:
Процесс бхакти-йоги должен проводиться с избеганием десяти оскорбле¬ний, которые можно нанести при воспевании маха-мантры и шестидесяти четырёх оскорблений, которые можно нанести при поклонении Божеству. Когда преданный строго следует правилам и предписаниям, Бхактидеви становится очень довольной им,  и в это время ничто внешнее не беспо¬коит его... Когда сердце человека очищается через общение с преданными и через избегание нанесения оскорблений при воспевании и поклонении Господу, трансцендентное имя, форма и деятельность Господа открываются ему Господом.
Оскорбления из-за недостатка чистоты тела и ума:
1. Не следует входить в храм не омыв рук и стоп.
2. Не следует забывать тщательно чистить зубы каждый день.
3. Не следует входить в комнату Божества,  или касаться тела Божества, смазав своё тело маслом.
4. Не следует касаться Божества, не совершив прежде омовения.
5. Не следует касаться женщины в течение менструального цикла.
6. Не следует входить в храм сразу после половых отношений.
7. Не следует входить в храм после прикосновения к мёртвому телу.
8. Не следует входить в храм увидев мертвеца.
9. Не следует входить в храм после посещения крематория.
10. Не следует входить в храм в осквернённом состоянии.
 Согласно Ведических писаний, если в семье кто-то умирает, вся семья считается некоторое время осквернённой в соответствии со стату¬сом. Например,  если это семья брахмана, период осквернения составляет двенадцать дней, для кшатриев и вайшей - пятнадцать дней и для шудр - тридцать дней. Любое беспокоящее или оскверняющее переживание кладёт отпечаток на ум некоторое время. Пока такое настроение не спадёт, человек не должен представать перед Божеством, поскольку он может спроецировать это настроение на Него. Оскорбления 6 и 10 могут быть поняты таким путём.
11. Когда преданный вспотел, он не должен заниматься поклонением Божеству. Это относится к поклонению пуджари, в непосредственной близости от Божества. Конечно, если жаркая погода делает потение неизбежным, необходимо продолжать поклонение Божеству. Поклонение не должно прекращаться.
12. Не следует мочиться или испражняться, занимаясь поклонением. Человеку следует строго отрегулировать режим питания так,  чтобы позывы природы не заставляли его прерывать поклонение. Коли поклонение неиз¬бежно прерывается, пуджари должен мысленно попросить дозволения у Господа прервать поклонение и, возобновляя поклонение,  просить прощения. Во время купания Божества нужно избегать любого прерывания.
13. Нельзя купать Божество в воде, к которой прикасались пальцами или ногтями.
14. Нельзя гневаться в храме. Конечно,  если Божества или преданные подвергаются нападению или беспокойству, мы должны всеми средствами проявить гнев, делая всё, что в наших силах, чтобы защитить Божества и преданных!
Оскорбления из-за недостатка почтения.
15. Нельзя отрыгивать перед Божеством. Пока человек полностью не переварит пищу,  он не должен входить в храм. “Нектар наставлений”гл.8
16. Не следует въезжать в храм Божества на автомобиле или в паланкине либо входить в обуви. Это неправильно, когда родители держат своих детей обхватившими их ногами за шею - сидящими на плечах - в зале для киртанов перед Божествами. Это очень похоже на то, что ребёнок едет на коляске! Маленьких детей следует держать на руках, если необходимо. Конечно, если человек хром или инвалид, использование инвалидного кресла или другой подобной тележки в зале для киртана не оскорбительно.
17. Не следует избегать кланяться Божеству. Необходимо предлагать поклоны дважды - Божествам и уважаемым личностям, таким как духовный учитель и саньяси: один раз с расстояния, когда человек первым увидит уважаемую личность, и ещё раз, когда эта личность видит человека. Даже если человек видит Божество из-за пределов храма, он должен немедленно принести поклоны.
18. Не следует кланяться на одну руку. Кланяясь кому-то необходимо мысленно коснуться его стоп своими руками. Подлинное почтение выража¬ется прикосновением обеих рук к стопам. Так, если человек что-то несёт, он должен сначала поставить это в подходящее место, а затем предлагать поклоны.
19. Не следует ходить по кругу перед Шри Кришной. Процесс обхождение храма таков, что человек должен обойти храм справа от Божества и сде¬лать круг. Такое обхождение должно совершаться за пределами храма как минимум три раза в день. “Нектар Преданности,глава 9.”  Это наставление касается выказывания кому-либо особого уважения об¬хождением вокруг него или неё перед Господом. Следуя этому условию, мы обходим вокруг Туласи-деви, когда занавески Божества закрыты. Не является оскорблением танцевать перед Божеством по кругу, если это делается для удовольствия Божества - и если Божества не пугаются дикой пляской!
20. Не следует вытягивать ноги перед Божеством.
21. Не следует сидеть перед Божеством, обхватив руками лодыжки, локти или колени. Лучше всего сидеть со скрещенными ногами в позе лотоса (падмасана) или в какой-нибудь её вариации. Тот, кто не может делать так, может использовать стул,  но он должен сидеть у стены храма, так чтобы не беспокоить других преданных.
22. Не следует лежать перед Божеством Кришны. 
23. Не следует принимать прасад перед Божеством. Малые количества маха-прасада, раздаваемые пуджари с алтаря, можно почтить немедленно - не прямо перед Божеством, но в сторонке. Не сле¬дует есть перед Божеством! 24.Не следует жевать бетель перед Божеством. 
25.Не следует выпускать газы перед Божеством. 
26. Не следует выпускать газы в храме.
27. Не следует сидеть спиной к Божеству.  Не следует также стоять
спиной к Божеству. Шрила Прабхупада был строг насчёт этого, во всяком
случае в Майапуре. Это требование соблюдается в храме только тогда,
когда Божество открыто для даршана. Насколько возможно, пуджари в ком¬нате Божества также должен пытаться избегать отворачиваться от Божест¬ва, выполняя служение.	
28. Не следует жертвовать нищим перед Божеством. Давая пожертвование нищим,  человек склонен считать себя другом всех живых существ - подобное умонастроение не следует показывать перед Божеством.
29. Не следует нарушать тишину при поклонении. Посещая общественный храм, домохозяева должны быть уверены, что их маленькие дети не побес¬покоят других преданных перед Божествами. Когда обсуждается кришна-катха, воспевается джапа или совершается киртан, “тишина” в храме от этого не нарушается.
30. Не следует разговаривать с другими перед Божеством. Это наставление особенно направлено против говорения праджалпы, когда идёт поклонение.
31. Не следует превозносить или хвалить кого-либо перед Божеством.
 32. Не следует говорить очень громко перед Божеством. 
33. Не следует рыдать или выть перед Божеством. 
34. Не следует резко говорить с другими перед Божеством. 
35. Не следует ругать кого-либо перед Божеством. 
36. Не следует сквернословить перед Божеством.
 37. Не следует клясться именем Бога. Преданные дают обеты перед Божеством соблюдать врата, следовать приказу духовного учителя (при инициации),или принять обязанyости   (при женитьбе).  Не следует давать обеты совершить какую-либо аскезу или усилить садхану,  что может ока¬заться невыполнимым. Не следует давать перед Божеством любые обеты, посредством которых может быть достигнута какая-нибудь материальная цель или управленческая уловка.
38. Не следует браниться или драться перед Божеством. 
39. Не следует превозносить себя перед Божеством.
 40. Не следует укрываться одеялом перед Божеством. 
41. Не следует входить в храм в одежде красного или синего цвета, или в нестиранной одежде. Преданный должен избегать одевать что-либо привлекающее внимание к нему, вместо Божества. В основном следует избегать одевать яркоокрашенные одежды в комнате Божества. Более того, говориться, что тёмно-синий - это любимый цвет Шримати Радхарани, а красный - любимый цвет Господа Кришны. В Их присутствии было бы нехо¬рошо одевать эти цвета, особенно непосредственно в комнате Божества. 
 42. Не следует украшать лоб трёхлинейной тилакой. 
  43. Не следует поклоняться Божеству перед непреданными.  Когда Божество проходит в процессии, Он являет Свою милость всем присутствующим. В это время Ему поклоняются без ограничений. Однако, когда Господь в храме, Ему поклоняются преданные. Гости, приходящие в храм, могут смотреть церемонию арати, но другие аспекты поклонения должны делаться за закрытыми шторами.
Оскорбления из-за недостатка усилий:
 44. Не следует поклоняться Божеству на уровне ниже своих возможностей.  В Бхагавад-Гите утверждается, что Господь удовлетворён, если какой-либо преданный предлагает Ему даже листок и немного воды. Эта формула, предписанная Господом, универсально приложииа даже для беднейшего человека. Но это не значит, что тот, кто имеет возможность поклоняться Господу очень роскошно, должен также следовать этому методу и пытаться удовлетворить Господа, просто предлагая воду и листья. Если у него есть подходящие средства, он должен предлагать замечатель¬ные украшения, красивые одежды и роскошную пищу и соблюдать все церемонии. Вовсе не значит, что можно пытаться удовлетворить Господа водой и листьями, а самому тратить деньги на чувственное наслаждение “Нектар Преданности, глава 8.”
45.Не следует забывать справлять различные праздники для удовлетво¬рения Верховной Личности Бога, такие как Джанмаштами и Ратха-йатра. Старший пуджари общественного храма обязан объявлять даты предстоящих храмовых праздников. Он должен также спланировать фестиваль с соответ¬ствующими авторитетами храма, выделив достаточно времени для необхо¬димой организации.
46. Не следует предлагать благовония, не предложив цветы. Главный принцип в том, что пуджари должен проводить поклонение со стандартными параферналиями. Пуджари может зажигать благовония в любое время в храме, но когда он это делает во время арати, он должен также предло¬жить цветы.
47. Не следует уклоняться предлагать свежие фрукты и зёрна Кришне по сезону. В сельскохозяйственных коммунах любые свежесобранные сельскохозяйственные продукты должны в первую очередь предлагаться Божеству. По мере развития сельскохозяйственной коммуны,  населяющие её могут установить стандарт,  что только те фрукты, овощи и зерна,  которые собраны на их земле или пожертвованные гостями могут быть предложены Божествам. Хотя это может означать,  что определённые продукты, такие как рис и манго (в случае северных стран) - будут редко доступны для предложения, Божество конечно будет более удовлетворено продукцией, выращенной с преданностью дома.
48. Не следует предлагать поклоны духовному учителю молча,  или другими словами, необходимо произносить молитвы духовному учителю, предлагая поклоны.
49. Не следует забывать возносить хвалу духовному учителю в его при-сутствии. Так,  при любых условиях, мы должны помнить, что наш духовный учитель присутствует, когда мы совершаем поклонение Божеству, и что мы действуем как его помощники в служении Господу.
50. Не следует забывать строго следовать правилам и предписаниям в поклонении Божеству. Чтобы следовать правилам и предписаниям поклонения Божеству, необходимо, конечно, побеспокоиться о том, чтобы знать эти правила и предписания. Также мы должны сторониться тенденции к небрежности в следовании правилам, особенно под предлогом “практичное”. 
 51. Не следует входить в храм Божества беззвучно.
 52. Не следует прикасаться к Божеству в темноте. Пуджари не должен зависеть от электричества для освещения комнаты Божества. Традиционно храмы освещались только жировыми и масляными светильниками. Электри¬ческий свет, конечно,  может использоваться, но нет необходимости мучит Божество очень ярким светом. Если комната Божества подсвечивается каким-нибудь смягчённым электрическим светом совместно со светом от нескольких масляных ламп, создаётся очень приятная атмосфера. Если имеются подходящие масляные лампы, во время определённых даршанов, таких как мангала-арати и ночная шайана-арати, можно вообще обходить¬ся без электрического освещения.
53. Не следует поклоняться Господу, сидя на голом полу; надо иметь сиденье или коврик.
54. Бесполезные цветы без какого-либо запаха не должны предлагаться. 55.Не следует предлагать цветы,  стоявшие в нечистом горшке. 
56. Не следует предлагать пищу, приготовленную не вайшнавами. 
57. Не следует предлагать Божеству какую-либо пишу,  на которую смотрела собака или другие низшие животные.
Оскорбления из-за недостатка веры:
58. Не следует есть что-либо,  что не было вначале предложено Кришне.
59. После того, как пища приготовлена,  не следует предлагать её кому-либо,  не предложив сначала Божеству. Во время больших фестивалей Шрила Прабхупада не хотел,  чтобы кто-то из гостей ждал прасада. Поэтом чтобы ускорить раздачу прасада, он позволил, что при приготовлении больших объемов, только первая партия любого блюда должна быть предло¬жена Божеству. Последующие партии считаются предложенными.
60. Не следует насмехаться над полубогами перед Божеством. (См. Нектар Преданности, глава 7,"Полубоги".)
61. Не следует выказывать неуважения к писаниям, учащим о превосходстве Господа. Это наставление объясняется в Хари-нама-чинтамани Бхактивинода Тхакура.
62. Не следует обсуждать какие-либо противоположные писания. В ИСКК0Н книги Шрилы Прабхупады являются конечными авторитетными писаниями. Если приводится доказательство из любого другого писания, оно должно обсуждаться лишь как поддерживающее доказательство учения Основателя-ачарйи ИСККОН Шрилы Прабхупады.
63. Не следует курить марихуану или ганджу.
64. Не следует принимать опиум и тому подобные интоксикации. То, что является очевидными наставлениями для Вайшнавов, необязательно очевидно для каждого, особенно в этот деградированный век. Всем людям, посеща¬ющим храм Кришны нужно помогать узнать об оскорблениях, которых следует избегать так, чтобы они могли сознательно избегать их и получать наибольшее благо от своих визитов.
Хотя иногда мы различаем Божества по “Степени милостивости”, например, мы можем слышать, что Гаура-Нитаи “более милостивы” чем Радха-Кришна, не следует думать, что эти отличия дают карт-бланш на нанесение оскор¬бления. Все Божества Господа равно подлежат поклонению и потому равно требуют должного поклонения.
Избегание оскорблений в поклонении Божеству:
Шрила Прабхупада писал: “Это проверка стандарта служения. Если мы видим Божества в очень хорошем настроении, это показатель нашего слу¬жения Господу. Так повсюду мы должны видеть Божества в таком хорошем настроении. Как только мы видим Божества в ином настроении, мы должны тут же понять наши несоответствия. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады 27.05.70 г.)
Если человек ненамеренно оскорбит Божество, он должен искренне молить Их о прощении и стараться избегать нанесения оскорбления в будущем, следующий стих иллюстрирует должное настроение:
апарадха-сахасрани крийанийа те хар-нишам майа
дасо хам ити мам матва кшамасва мадхусудана
Шастры рекомендуют определённые действия прайашчитты (искупления), чтобы оградить человека от оскорблений в поклонении: можно прочитать главу из Бхагавад-гиты,  воспевать Вишну-сахасра-нама-стотрам,  вознести молитвы Туласи-деви или посадить семечко Туласи. Другим способом изба¬виться от оскорблений в поклонении Божеству, является поклонение Шала-грама-шиле. Основные моменты такой деятельности напоминают человеку, что он является слугой Господа.

----------


## Ананта Кирти дд

Харе Кришна! Можете подсказать, в каком году было последнее издание Панчаратры на английском?

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Мои поклоны. скажите пожалуйста, я вот нашёл более полное руководство по поклонению, 1й том: Pancharatra_Pradipa_1vol.pdf
 может кто-то знает где можно взять 2й? очень хорошее руководство.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Харе Кришна! Можете подсказать, в каком году было последнее издание Панчаратры на английском?


Держу в руках 2-ой том на английском за 2008 год. Просто отпечатанные листы и скрепленные пружинкой..

----------


## Susila dasi

> Мои поклоны. скажите пожалуйста, я вот нашёл более полное руководство по поклонению, 1й том: Pancharatra_Pradipa_1vol.pdf
>  может кто-то знает где можно взять 2й? очень хорошее руководство.


У меня есть. Только она отсканирована, но не отредактирована. И я не знаю, как тут файлы выкладывать для скачивания.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> я не знаю, как тут файлы выкладывать для скачивания.


Вот сюда http://zalil.ru/ можно выложить.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

> У меня есть. Только она отсканирована, но не отредактирована. И я не знаю, как тут файлы выкладывать для скачивания.


матаджи, я могу и отредактировать ее, как служение вайшнавам. я как раз этим занимаюсь, по моей части. можно и на http://rusfolder.com/

----------


## Susila dasi

> матаджи, я могу и отредактировать ее, как служение вайшнавам. я как раз этим занимаюсь, по моей части. можно и на http://rusfolder.com/


Можно вам на почту скину? На туре у нас ограничен доступ к разным сайтам. Не могу загрузить.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

yashodakumar [собака] tut.by

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

спасибо матаджи, это называется приложение к 1му тому, оно есть в самом первом томе. а вот бы сам второй том найти. так или иначе, спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Susila dasi

> спасибо матаджи, это называется приложение к 1му тому, оно есть в самом первом томе. а вот бы сам второй том найти. так или иначе, спасибо за помощь.


Второго тома никогда не было.. Его хотели выпустить, но так и не напечатали.. Есть только первый том и приложение. Здесь можно скачать 2-ой том панчаратры на английском https://drive.google.com/?usp=chrome...E8zSGlQamRaZTA. Её будут продавать на фестивале Гаура-пурнима 2014 в Маяпуре,  так что можно познакомиться и купить. Думаю, тираж будет не очень большой..

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Здесь можно скачать 2-ой том панчаратры на английском https://drive.google.com/?usp=chrome...E8zSGlQamRaZTA.


Ссылка не работает. Пишет что не правильно выставлены права на файлы: Unable to access folder with ID: 0AFyg1xf4e45UUk9PVA. Check access permissions on the folder.

----------


## Yashoda Kumar das

Спасибо вам, матаджи, за прояснение ситуации. буду иметь ввиду.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Ссылка не работает. Пишет что не правильно выставлены права на файлы: Unable to access folder with ID: 0AFyg1xf4e45UUk9PVA. Check access permissions on the folder.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2Q...it?usp=sharing Если не получиться, напишите ещё раз, выложу на другой файлообменник, пока не особо умею это делать. там только отфотографированные страницы. Я не успела в фотошопе обработать..

----------


## Danil

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2Q...it?usp=sharing Если не получиться, напишите ещё раз, выложу на другой файлообменник, пока не особо умею это делать. там только отфотографированные страницы. Я не успела в фотошопе обработать..


У меня теперь работает, спасибо.

----------


## Yuga-dharma_das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! А на русском языке может есть у кого-нибудь второй том Панчаратры Прадипы - Наймитика-сева?

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! А на русском языке может есть у кого-нибудь второй том Панчаратры Прадипы - Наймитика-сева?


Поддерживаю

----------

